# November 2014 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 30th November 2014 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD , Result
loudxx84 , , 1st Nov , 
Jenks82 , IVF , 2nd Nov , 
Daisy38 , FET , 2nd Nov , 
Babyninja , , 3rd Nov , 
Josie1 , ICSI , 4th Nov , 
nurse_kelly , , 4th Nov , 
Charlotte293 , IVF , 4th Nov , 
lmblckmr , IVF , 5th Nov , 
Susandoh , , 5th Nov , 
Misserilee , FET , 6th Nov , 
KRM , , 6th Nov , 
Charl1989 , FET , 7th Nov , 
hope1234 , ICSI , 8th Nov , 
pinklizzard77 , IVF , 8th Nov , 
twinkletoesb , IVF , 9th Nov , 
Noahsmummy , ICSI , 10th Nov , 
Moldog , , 10th Nov , 
GMV5913 , IUI ,11th Nov , 
Chellelauz , , 11th Nov , 
Sas06 , , 12th Nov , 
Lambie36 , OI , 13th Nov , 
Jenbal , IVF , 14th Nov , 
Dolphins , FET , 14th Nov , 
GreenQueen , DIVF , 14th Nov , 
honey bee , FET , 14th Nov , 
Narnea , ICSI , 15th Nov , 
Daisychain79 , IUI , 18th Nov , 
Mungobungo , IVF , 19th Nov , 
Pumpkin75 , IUI , 19th Nov , 
Parky77 , ICSI , 20th Nov , 
Mishal , ICSI , 27th Nov , 
charmars , ICSI , 28th Nov , 
SJJD , IVF , 28th Nov , 
specaloo , IVF , , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know.

Sharry xx​


----------



## Charlotte293

Could i be added please im due to start on sat x x x


----------



## misserilee

Please can I be added... I had my embryo transfer today (FET) and am testing on Nov 6th

Thanks x


----------



## Josie1

Can I join 2, my test date is the 4th of Nov.


----------



## missdahlia

Could I be added please, Sharry? I am testing on the 2nd November.

Fingers crossed for you all


----------



## Minnie80

Hi I'm new to this site first ever post. I had my embryo transfer today and my test date is 5/11/14


----------



## Minnie80

Can someone please clarify how far gone I will be if I get a positive test? Very confused. Thanks.


----------



## Josie1

U count from your date of period so probably be around 4-5 weeks x


----------



## MariMar

Hi All,

Sharry, can you add me? OTD 6 November, doing IVF

*AFM*
Had my Day 3 transfer today! Still had 5 fertilised embryos, 2 of which were pretty much what they should be on Day 3 (supposed to be 6-9 cells, and they were 6, maybe more), and Grade 3 out of 4 (just minimal fragmentation). The others were a bit behind, surprise, surprise, but at least it wipes away any concern on my part that other embryos might have been the best candidates for transfer! Obviously I'll always be concerned about their development, as last time around, mine looked lovely through Day 3, then started degenerating rapidly... Here's hoping my uterus is a more welcoming place than a lab dish! 

Fingers crossed for babydust for all of us... Would be lovely to see a lot of BFPs


----------



## missdahlia

Josie1 - I am also confused about how the dates work. I am testing on the 2nd November...my last period was the 22nd August. So that'd be about 9 weeks?!


----------



## Josie1

Oh I'm not sure then, what protocol are uz on? Short or long?


----------



## missdahlia

I was on a long protocol (felt more like a never-ending protocol!)
Stimming was extended as I was OHSS risk (PCOS). It's all beyond me - never been any good at this science stuff 

Xx


----------



## GMV5913

Hi Sharry, please can you add me. I've had IUI and will be testing on the 11th Nov. Thanks x


----------



## Josie1

I'm not sure then as I've not been on long protocol. I think generally you are 4-5 weeks if you find out you are pregnant x


----------



## nurse_kelly

Hi, can I be added to the list please? I test on November 4th?

Good luck to everyone here x


----------



## Josie1

Me 2 Kelly. 

Had one day 5 transferred today


----------



## lmblckmr

Hi All,

I've never been in this position before now so really new to this... I had egg transfer yesterday and test date is 5th Nov...

How do I stop from getting my hopes up too high, its so difficult considering the clinic gave me and dh a little memory stick thingy to see how our eggs have got to blastocyst stage... they were really happy with all eggs retrieved and how they have developed...

My dh has got me wrapped in bubble wrap and cotton wool now...

Just don't wanna feel crushed

Lisa


----------



## lmblckmr

Hi Sharry,

Can I be added please, has transfer yesterday and test date is 5th Nov  

 to all

Lisa x x


----------



## Charlotte293

Hi ladies i had transfer yesturday and testing in the 4th nov, its gunna be a long wait, how are you all getting on x x


----------



## lmblckmr

Hiya, 

Trying hard to rest and not get too excited!!!

How about you Charlotte??


----------



## nurse_kelly

Josie1,

I had 2 day 5 frozen blasts transferred on Weds.  They don't seem to be making you wait long to test x


----------



## Josie1

It's usually 12 days for a 3 day transfer but 10 for a 5 they said. 

I only had one blast but they wouldn't have transferred 2 if I did they said. Was yours private ot NHS Kelly?


----------



## nurse_kelly

Hi Josie,

We are NHS funded.  It is our second attempt but because we had embryos over they funded this one too.  If we hadn't we would have had to pay.  I had one transferred last time but it was unsuccessful 

Is this your first attempt?


----------



## nurse_kelly

Hi josie, 

I just read and saw that this is your third attempt.  Lets pray we get our positives this time round


----------



## Josie1

This is my 4th attempt Kelly but 1st with blastocyst. Here's hoping x


----------



## chamois

Hello, Can I please be added too?  My test date is 6th Nov x


----------



## Charlotte293

Hi lmblckmr im ok thank you trying to go out and not think about it too much if can (easier said than done thou) how r u getting on? Just wish i didnt have to wait to long x x x


----------



## kk79

hi girls, I had x2 3dt done on Saturday. OTD 6.11.14 by blood test at the clinic. 
Our last 3 transfers were blasties, so this is different for us....see what happens guess.
Am resolute that I will not obsess and symptom spot this time....we'll see how that goes! x


----------



## MariMar

Hi All,

I had a 3dt of 2 embies last Thursday. I'm a low-responder with diminished ovarian reserve, and am on IVF number 3! Here's hoping it's the good one  *Josie*, fingers crossed for you with your multiple IVFs, too - BFPs all around would be so lovely.

Did anyone get any frosties, by any chance? I have slow-developing embryos, seemingly, and while I had 6 embryos, the 4 that stayed in the lab had degenerated/arrested by Day 5... Hoping that the embies they transferred are happier in me than they would have been in the lab!

*lmblckmr*: just try and distract yourself, do nice things out with your DH/DP, try to keep active... There've been a lot of reports that say bed rest, unless specifically recommended by your doctor, is actually not what's best for implantation, etc. So just take it easy, but do happy things! The 2ww is definitely the worst part of IVF, but it's got to be done, and plenty of us will have BFPs at the end of this, so take courage! Distraction, again, is key  I went to the NT gardens at Stowe to walk the dogs this weekend with friends, which was lovely and autumnal, and then had a loooong Sunday lunch yesterday, and those did the trick.... Still have 10 days to go, though, but I guess it's the countdown!

Ugh, forgot how yuck these pessaries are. Anyone else doing 3 per day? TMI, I know, but everytime I wee I leave horrible white blobs in the toilet... Have to remember to always flush a few times to hide the evidence 

Big hugs to all


----------



## Josie1

Thanks Marimar

I got crinone gel this time, 1 a day and much better than they horrible pessaries x


----------



## mizz_ZA

Hi Ladies,

Just had blasto transfer so officially on the 2WW.  
Should be testing around 7-10 Nov.
Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Pinklizard77

Hello all / Sharry

Can I be added please, OTD 8th Nov. Had two blasts (4bb and 3bb) transferred on 25th oct. It's our second round.


----------



## Pinklizard77

Since my et on Saturday I've had a near constant headache. I don't recall this with my first cycle. Anyone else got this? Obviously paracetamol does nothing for it!!


----------



## Josie1

I've never had headaches personally after ET but I wouldn't worry about it. It's probably just all the hormones and things. 

You might be able to get a stronger painkiller at the chemist or DR x


----------



## twinkletoesb

Hi ya ladies, 

Can I be added to the list please. We had isci and had SET today   the wait now  begins! I'm due to test on the 9th nov. Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Sasha1973

Hi everyone


Please can I join you. I had embryo transfer today of 3x 3day embryos, hoping they all snuggle in and get cosy. 


Sharry please can you add me to the front page;

ICSI and OTD is 10th November


----------



## Juju77

I've just had my 7th at home insemination with frozen sperm (I'm single, aged 37) at 4pm today.

Planning another go at 4am and then a 3rd go at 4pm tomorrow (I tested positive for LH surge at 7.00am this morning) and as you can ovulate from 12 hrs after I thought those timings were my best shot.

Luckily I had tons of symptoms including oestrogen headache, increased libido, pain in my ovaries etc so I feel I am not just relying on tests.

My pg test date is 10/11/14 but because my cycle can be up to 34 days then realistically I can't even get hopeful till the 17th November.

Good luck to all having IVF etc.


----------



## missdahlia

Pinklizard - I am with you on the headaches, pretty much constant and really heavy, like something's pressing down my brain! Just another fun little side effect of this whole process


----------



## Pinklizard77

*Jenks82* - sorry to hear you have the same, although in some ways it's always sort of heartening to hear you're not alone!

*Josie1 *- I might well have to resort to that, I guess I am just so paranoid about taking anything at this point...

Argh, why haven't they invented a way of knowing earlier?!


----------



## Juju77

The headaches are prob in response to hormones changing, I get killer headaches in response to oestrogen when I get my increase in oestrogen before the surge, also I get another headache at the start of the LH surge and another at the point of ovulation. Then if I haven't been successful I get a really bad one the day before my period.

I will have to have a medicated pregnancy this time if I am successful as I have a constant migraine from spinal injury that I have to take prevention drugs for - they say they are not meant for pregnant women but they give it if there is no choice so I'm nervous.

But don't worry, paracetamol is considered safe and it doesn't increase the risk of miscarriage like ibuprofen. It's anti-inflammatories that you really need to avoid.


----------



## Charlotte293

Is anyone else struggling with this waiting business? I feel like im constantly thinking bout it! And i still have seven days to go until i test , im also feeling really emotional  This is my first cycle so not sure if thats normal or not? How r u ladies getting on? X x x


----------



## Pinklizard77

Charlotte293 I think you would be abnormal if you weren't thinking about it all the time


----------



## Charlotte293

Lol pinklizard77, proberbly how r u getting on, we hav none frozen so im more worried now lol, i hav a blastocyst put in on sat and have been trying to do things to leep my mind off out it but nothing works lol its so annoying x x


----------



## twinkletoesb

Charlotte, I thought of nothing all day it's so hard trying to take your mind of it. I felt good yesterday after egg transfer but today I had a meltdown when my DH got back from work as I thought my chances of it working is slim (1 grade b embryo transferred)  and I started planning my next treatment😳.  I feel better now I think things have just been building up and I needed to let it out! 

Hope all is well with everyone x


----------



## Hope1234

Hi All

Sherry, can you add me please? OTD 8th November, ICSI, 

Good Luck to everyone waiting xxx


----------



## Loudxx84

Sherry can I please b added my test day is 1/11 🙏🙏 4 all u lovely ladies xx


----------



## KRM14

Hi everyone 

Please can I be added Sharry, my test date is 6th Nov.

Hope everyone is ok and time is passing by quickly!


----------



## missdahlia

Wow, time is draaaaaaaagging. Longest two weeks eve! My test date is Sunday, but EC was exactly two weeks ago, meaning in a natural cycle af would be due today. Anyone know why otd isn't two weeks after EC?

Xx


----------



## Sas06

Can I Be added please my otd 12th


----------



## chellelauz

Hey Sharry pls can u add me test date 11th nov x

Good luck everyone


----------



## gemc

Need some help please anybody.

I'm in my 2ww and have had no symptoms so far, but I've just been to the toilet and have wiped brown discharge (sorry for too much information!) I'm trying to get in touch with my hospital but no bloody answer.

This is my 4th time and I really thought it was working as I'm on extra progesterone and steroids - surely this can't be AF - has anyone ever had this and still gone on to be BFP?

I don't want to tell my DH as he has a lot on at wok this week and our test date Sunday so don't want to give up hope before then. 

I have no one else to talk to. I am being stupid or is this the end already?


----------



## Hope1234

Jenks82 thats really exciting you have got this far though, good on you, I would recommend waiting until OTD only to be 100%, not idea why they make us wait but must be for a good reason! Good Luck for Sunday xx


----------



## Hope1234

I'm 4DPT and having more dull period like pains, anyone else having pain?? When I walk I have a stitch like pain on my right side....Trying to stay away from Google....

xx


----------



## Teeinparis

I have had it and it has resulted in a BfN but then it could also be implantation bleeding.  I would think it's the second and keep positive until otd. 

Good luck.


----------



## Hope1234

gemc I'm sorry i only just seen your post, I'm sorry I have no answers, this is my first cycle, keep calling the ward, they will have the best info and advice, goodluck xxx


----------



## missdahlia

Thanks Hope - I'm going to try to make it to Sunday without testing. Four more sleep would never usually seem such a long time! I agree - Gemc, it would be implantation bleed. What day post transfer are you? I had a slight panic earlier (sorry in advance for TMI :-/ ) - I had slightest bit of brown blood on the applicator stick of my progesterone earlier. I'm assuming 10 days post 5 day transfer is way too late for implantation;also, had some full on af cramps this morning, so expecting the worst. Gemc, stay positive! What day post what day transfer are you?

Xx


----------



## missdahlia

Sorry Gemc - typing error. Meant to say it could be implantation bleed, not would be xx


----------



## charl1989

Please add me Ive had two frostie 5day blasts put back in today and have test date of the 7/11/14 which seems very early to me As my daughter from my fresh cycle was two weeks. Xx


----------



## Sasha1973

Gemc - sounds like it could be implantation bleeding to me, how many days ago did you have your transfer?


----------



## clare davies 87

hi everyone I'm in the 2ww of my 2nd icsi treatment ( short protocol)
ET was on the 24th I'm getting dull cramping pains, needing the toilet more ,sore breasts and felt sick this morning. 
are these good signs? as i didn't have them last time. i have to do my hpt on the 6th.


----------



## charl1989

Clairedavies87- all sounds VERY positive to me. 😀 I didn't get noting sickness on my last pregnancy but if I had it would have made me think things where looking good everyone's symptoms are just so different. Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Sas06

Evening ladies this is my 4th round of iui 1 got cancelled as had 3 follicles and now my clinic only allow 2 (which they didn't when we done iui with my son worked 1st time) 
My question is has anyone had or know of anyone that had a BFP after a couple of attempts of iui as only had it today but I just feel what's the point is it actually going to work 😔


----------



## clare davies 87

Ive been feeling sick for a few days.but also i can normally clean up when my cat is sick, as its just biscuits as she doesn't chew her food. but this morning just the look of it made me run to the toilet as i thought i was going to be sick. I'm wanting to do a test this weekend but don't know if it will be too soon.


----------



## gemc

Hi ladies. I'm 13dp2dt - thinking it's not good news as been here before, but just holding out for a massive miracle!
I can't tell my DH as it would break his heart & until I know for certain I don't think there's any point in worrying him. I'm due to test on Sunday, not sure if I'll make it now. Feel like the progesterone might be holding off AF. Totally devastated as really thought it could have worked this time, I'm going insane not knowing. x


----------



## Hopes2014

I have been cramping on and off since the day after transfer. I tested this morning and again this afternoon and a negative test.  Is it too early to test? Today I feel like period is coming.

Am I still in with a chance? This is our last ivf too due to finances, had a failed cycle last year. I feel so upset and have been crying for most of the day. 

Has anyone tested negative and then positive?

Hopes


----------



## Pinklizard77

Evening all

Sorry I have been away all day and feel like I've missed a lot.

*Gemc* - how are you doing? I really hope you haven't had to face AF yet. Maybe you should tell your DH though as I don't think you should go through all this doubt on your own. We already have to shoulder the brunt of the whole process and I think our other halves can often feel quite left out even though we don't mean for that to happen. Wishing you all the best.

*Jenks82* - same question to you, hope you are doing OK, the further you get through the 2WW I guess the harder it becomes.

*Sas06* - you sounded very down which I can understand after a few attempts, I'm just on my second and I am SO much more pessimistic about it this time! Maybe try to focus on just looking after yourself, it might not change how you feel about the whole big picture but it might cheer you a little and you never know, it might help physically too!

*Charlotte293 *- waiting is still driving me bonkers, how are you?

Hello to everyone else who has just joined too, I hope everyone is finding ways to distract themselves. The biggest problem for me is that being on progesterone gives me symptoms which feel both like the onset of AF AND of early pregnancy so I have no clue, until AF itself decides to show.....

x


----------



## GMV5913

Hi Sas06, my first attempt at IUI failed, I had a BFP on my second try. I had IUI for a sibling in August this year which failed and I am now trying again this month. Fingers crossed it will be second time lucky again. I hope all goes well for you  x


----------



## Sas06

Thanks pink lizard and gmv5913 I jnow I've got to be positive and I am trying very hard just that with my son it worked 1st time and now trying for baby no 2 and so far 4th round and last try before doing ivf that I'm finding very scary


----------



## Babyninja

Please may I be added my date is nov 3rd xx thanks xx


----------



## missdahlia

Hi ladies, my thoughts are with you all. I caved in and tested first thing this morning - 10dp5dt. Couldn't have been a clearer BFN. I know there are cases of BFPs occurring between now and OTD (Sunday) but I think the chances are probably very slim. Fingers crossed for you all. This is our first cycle and I didn't realise just how **** these last two weeks would be.

Xx


----------



## Sasha1973

Jenks82 so sorry to hear this, sending big hugs


----------



## huggzy

I am due to test on 14th November after an embryo transfer yesterday.  Does anyone else get confused about conflicting advice on what to do next few days? Rest up/get on as normal/not to do hoovering/don't exert yourself... Some say to carry on as normal and some say a few days sofa surfing! I've had a quiet day watching sky+ but already feel restless!


----------



## missdahlia

Thanks Noahsmummy xx

Huggzy - I think it's fine to carry on pretty much as normal, but to avoid lifting anything heavy. The theory is that when pregnancy occurs naturally a woman probably wouldn't be aware of conception time anyway, so she wouldn't rest up for the couple of days after sex. But do what feels right for you, and if you decide to spend a couple of days with your feet up enjoy it! I was surprised after my et - they didn't get me to stay lying down for even minutes; I was straight up and out of there. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## nurse_kelly

Hi everyone,

I had two 5 day lasts transferred last Wednesday.  I was 7dpt yesterday and we caved in and took a test.  It came back as  

I can't believe it and daren't tell a soul yet.  Just had to share it with someone tho x


----------



## Sasha1973

Congratulations nurse_Kelly that's excellent news!


----------



## Hope1234

nurse_kelly that is brilliant news!! Congratulations!! Can you shed any light on any pains you may have had if any?? Thanks xx


----------



## clare davies 87

A BIG CONGRATS NURSE_KELLY. and sending big hugs to you JENKS82. 

OK today is my half way mark of the 2ww and i'm already getting twitchy fingers and wanting to do a test. can i do one on sunday or would it still be to early to tell?
im just wanting to know now as we only have 1 cycle left. my head is all over the place today just feel like locking myself away for another week.


----------



## Daisychain79

Hi ladies.. Me again. *Sharry*, please can I be added to the front page please - IUI - OTD Tues 18th Nov. Thanks, and baby dust to everyone.

xxxx


----------



## Hope1234

clare davies 87 well done getting half way, each hurdle deserves celebrating and being grateful for. It may be too early to test, I've seen girls on the forums testing early and getting the opposite of what their OTD brings...I want to test and I'm only 5dpt!! So I can imagine how tempted you are! keep us posted and good luck xxx


----------



## Moldog

Hi guys not been on for quite a while just had Ivf #3 can I be added Sharry OTD 10th November.


----------



## gemc

Thanks pinklizard. I'm doing ok, I haven't had any signs today of AF so maybe I'm panicking for nothing. It's so bloody hard!! I'm going to give in and test in the morning, I'll be 14dp2dt, so surely I'll get an accurate result?! I did do a pregnyl injection on 4dp2dt - I'm guessing this should be out my system by now - has anyone else had this during the 2ww? x


----------



## nurse_kelly

Thanks everyone. X

Hope1234 i have had lots of cramping from 1dpt to 5dp thats pretty much stopped now and i havent noticed any other symptoms. Have ypu had any symptoms? When is your test date?


----------



## Narnea

Hi can I be added, I had transfer today 3 day 3 embies OTD 15th nov - seems like a long time to me!


----------



## Charlotte293

Nurse kelly, that is fab news congratulations, im not sure mine has worked i hav no symptoms except sore boobs which is normal for me anyway, i hate waiting wot made u do an early test? X x


----------



## Pinklizard77

*Jenks82* - I'm sorry to hear about your BFN and I agree, these last 2 weeks are much harder than you expect. I think because all the physicallly intrusive stuff is done with you think it will be OK, but now it's all in the mind and that's a much scarier place. But I believe you are right, it is still possible you may get a BFP in a few days so all is not lost.

*Nurse Kelly* - wow congratulations! Are you going to test again or are you able to resist  Congratulations, it's great to hear some positive news on here.

*gemc* - good luck for your test in the morning and* claire davies 87* I know how you feel! I find it very confusing to know when to test, I have read lots of different versions. It's my working assumption now that clinics tell us 14 days as that way they know absolutely for sure that all trigger or other shots are out of our systems, and it gives AF a good chance to show up naturally too. If you get a BFP then it seems pretty much guaranteed to be real. Of course you may get a genuine BFP earlier too but then you also run the risk of a false BFP or a false BFN! I can't decide when to test myself, I am 12 days past the trigger shot, and 5dp5dt. I worry that if I test tomorrow and get a BFN I will want to drink lots of wine 

Everyone else, good luck with the waiting and testing


----------



## Hope1234

Nurse Kelly I have had period like cramps every day since transfer I'm currently 5dpt5dt, it's hard to stay positive, these hormones have a lot to answer to!! I'm checking for AF every hour! OTD 8/11, pray for us all xx

Gemc good luck for your test tomorrow let us know how you get on!

Pinklizzard we are testing the same day!! tempted to test early??!

Xx


----------



## Pinklizard77

*Hope1234* SO tempted! But I'm afraid of getting a false positive and then having hopes dashed, or getting a false negative and getting very down and resorting to wine....... I guess I really don't want to test on a morning when I have to go straight to work, which for me means testing either this weekend (which seems too early), or on Wed/Fri next week.....


----------



## Lambie36

Hi, can I be added plz, I had OI with injectables and my test date is on the 13th. 
This 2ww is going to be more like a 2yr wait! Time seems to have stopped and I can't focus or concentrate in anything. All I can think about is test day, aaarrrggghhhh! 
Wishing everyone the best of luck  

Lambie xx


----------



## gemc

Well test done - BFN. Cant believe it, have stopped spotting aswell. I'm guessing it's right, but will test for sure on Sunday to see if I'm wrong. Does it happen often that it can change to BFP (I would have thought if anything I could have had a BFP today because my last pregnyl injection was 9 days ago). This is the first time I've given in and tested early, don't think it really helps as I'm still in abit of denial that it could change?! X


----------



## missdahlia

Gemc - so sorry for your bfn  

Your otd is same as mine, sunday, so I'm wondering the same thing. 2nd bfn for me today at 11dp5dt. I'm guessing the result would be accurate by now?

Xx


----------



## Misty82

Hi Girls, I'm on my 3rd cycle. 
Feeling a bit deflated....did a test this morning and it was a BFN. I'm 9dp3dt. I got to 10wks last cycle and then had a missed miscarriage. 
I thought I would defo fall pregnant this time since I had 2 top grade embies put back in, last time I had 2 average ones put bk and still got pregnant. 
I had accupuncture this time which I feel helped. 
I have had no symptoms which leads me to believe the test is right. I had a lot of cramping last time and sore breasts but this time nothing. 
I feel utterly depressed....I wish I didn't do the test now....
I have my beta on 5th Nov but I'm not holding out much hope. 
I was feeling so positive until now and I don't know how to get myself out of this hole I'm in. I'm still going to take precaution and treat myself as pregnant until I get the results on the 5th Nov. 
I hope miracles do happen but I've lost hope. Xx


----------



## Pinklizard77

*Gemc and Jenks82* - I'm so sorry to hear about your BFNs. I think for every 100 stories you read about people's experiences turning out the most likely way there are 5 ladies for whom it worked out unexpectedly so I guess you should wait until you know for sure. Thinking of you both.
*
Susandoh* - I'm so sorry. Like gemc and jenks82 I guess it is not over for any of us for totally sure until we get AF and a BFN, but I think it is totally normal to feel down. This is my second cycle, I needed a good two weeks after our first one to be able to think straight, I was really positive about that one (much less so this time).

This IVF thing is such a journey isn't it? Impossible to explain to anyone who hasn't been through it and even hard for DPs to understand since they are not constantly assessing their 'symptoms' and wondering if they are doing the right thing. And then the waiting..... We are self-funded and this is our last cycle. In some ways I just want to know either way so we can get on with our lives. TTC seems to have dominated it for so long.


----------



## Misty82

It's soo hard and it's even harder when people say...oh never mind or it will happen eventually. How do they know. 
I hate feeling like this especially since I was so sure it would work this time. 
If anyone needs to talk I'm here. I feel it helps me to talk to people who understand what I'm going through. 
Only another 5 days to wait I guess I have to keep that glimmer of hope going until then. 
I'm going to try not to test anymore however that's gonna be really hard. 
I wish everyone good luck and hugs if it doesn't work out. 
This will be our last free attempt then we will need to find the treatment ourselves from here on in. I will keep going xx


----------



## gemc

Thanks ladies. Jenks82, so sorry for your BFN as well, here's to miracles happening & our results changing - know its a long shot. Don't want to believe its over yet as this was our last attempt - don't know where I'll go from here, but after such a long time I can't do it anymore.  
Susandoh - know what you mean, I love all my friends and family, but to them it seems easy to just try again, wheres the harm?! They mean well, but until you experience it yourself you just don't know how hard it all is. Sending you positive thoughts for the 5th. Testing early is rubbish, this is the first time I've done it and I really, really regret it now as at least I could have had another 2 days thinking I was pregnant. Pinklizard - this is our last attempt as well - feel like I never want to stop trying, but there has to be an end or else you can never move forward - just don't know which way we'll be moving, think it's going to take a bit of time. X


----------



## missdahlia

Thanks ladies. Gemc, I'm sorry this is it for you. This 1st cycle has been hard enough - I can't imagine what multiple attempts must be like. It is so emotionally draining, on top of the physical effect. 

Susandoh, I think it might still be early days for you, so don't lose hope yet. Fingers crossed that this will be your time  

Pink lizard, thanks for your support. I'm sorry this is the end for you too - hopefully the future will bring you some  better luck. I know a lady who had 3 miscarriages, 4 failed ivfs and then after all those years of heartbreak she and her Dh adopted.  3 years later she fell pregnant naturally with her second son. Nature is a complicated force - it's stories like hers that make me think there are good things out there for everyone, some just unfortunately have to wait longer than others. Thoughts are with you all ladies xx


----------



## chellelauz

Hey ladies can someone pls tell me if u go from the day of transfer or the day after transfer when ur saying 5dp5dt?


----------



## Charlotte293

Hi ladies I'm sorry to hear your news pink lizard and gmac im keeping my fingers crossed for you.

is anyone else feeling hot all the time? I'm walking around outside in tank tops? Not sure if it's just me thou lol x x


----------



## missdahlia

Chellelauz, the day of transfer is day zero, so the following day is 1dpt. Good luck xx


----------



## Moldog

Hi *susandoh*
We are in exactly the same boat, I think 9dp3dt is too early to test it may not have implanted until a few days after transfer please don't give up hope!
I am too on third try and mc at 10wks on the second try, had 2 blasts transferred last time. Yesterday I had a top grade 8 cell and one that was ok so OTD is the 10th for me.


----------



## Charlotte293

Hi sherry could i b added to the front page please i test on the 4th nov after having day 5 blast transfered on 25th oct x x


----------



## Misty82

Hey Moldog,
I know it's early but having been pregnant the 2nd time round I was hoping to get the same symptoms this time. 
I've had nothing apart from the usual signs I get just before AF comes to visit. 
I just feel frustrated. Praying for a miracle....I'm going to the fertility show tomorrow keeping our options open. 
Think we have decided to try abroad if we need to for nxt cycle....I hear it's a lot cheaper. 
Good luck to you and don't test early I feel terrible now 😥. Wish I hadn't but hey ho! 
Xxxx


----------



## Moldog

Hi susandoh
I had no symptoms at all last time I got pregnant, didn't even know I was until the bloods came back, I think I must be the only person on here that doesn't test at all! Lol
Enjoy the fertility show, the clinic in Cyprus is meant to be good x


----------



## Hopes2014

Hi, I'm 9 days past a 3 day transfer. Due to test on the 6th November. I tested at 7dt3dt and it was a negative. All symptoms I had have now gone, no cramping, no sore boobs. 

Please share your symptoms 9 days past 3 day transfer. I feel like my period is coming because on and off am getting period pain and just feel like I would before period. Also sometimes before a period my boobs go back to normal. This is our last cycle due to finance. We had a failed cycle last year where I never had an embryo to transfer. Really want this to work and was feeling positive until the last few days.


Hopes


----------



## charl1989

Hi girls hope your all well

I am so regretting not doing a day to day diary of my last cycle as I really can't remember how I felt I have been looking over my thread from last time and havnt really put many symptoms downs. I am trying to take it easy but that's pretty hard with my 11month old daughter wanting to play and pull everything of the sides down and open cupboards ha  . I sort of remember feeling sick on one day but then didn't the rest of my pregnancy then a friend reminded me that I had period like pains. I didn't think it had worked and was so upset at the clinic but it had so really don't know what to think this time.  Have been having a few cramps and feeling a little sicky but don't no if thats more in my head. I'm already itching to test but am not going to till test date as don't want to burst the I between stage bubble. Xxx


----------



## missdahlia

Well, it's definitely a BFN for me. OTD tomorrow, but af has reared its ugly head with full force today. 

Fingers crossed for you all ladies xx


----------



## Sasha1973

Jenks so sorry to hear this. Sending hugs


----------



## Hope1234

Jenks82, I am so so sorry, there's no words   
Xxx


----------



## Pinklizard77

Sorry Jenks82.  Sending you some e-hugs.  xx


----------



## Pinklizard77

It's quiet on here tonight, I hope that means everyone is having some fun and distracting themselves from this whole process

AFM, tomorrow I will be 8dp5dt, my clinic don't want us to test until day 14, from looking at other people's dates that seems to be quite late, but I am trying hard to hang on as I don't think I would believe a test result either way right now anyway.  I am feeling quite low, which is often the onset of AF with me, but could of course just be a result of everything else....  

Good luck everyone


----------



## Sas06

Sorry jenks82 big hugs 

Pinklizard sorry to hear your feeling low try and keep your self busy and think positive. 

Hope everyone else is trying to keep busy


----------



## MariMar

Jenks, so sorry to hear your bad news. I really hope you do something distracting and you and your OH take it easy today.  

This symptom-spotting is the worst, but I remember it well from the last 2 times around! Has everyone been looking at the thread called "2ww symptoms that went into a BFP"? If not, I highly recommend it! It's comforting because you can and will find an exact match for your own symptoms (there are thousands!) that led to a BFP, but it does show you that in a lot of cases , AF symptoms just simply are the exact same as BFP ones... And nothing at all can also lead to a BFP!

AFM, I'm at 10dp3dt and my boobs are now fine and have been for a few days. Been sleeping poorly up until last night and waking up very hot, but that could just be me being anxious and this weird weather! Consistent period pain-style low burn down there. The pessaries kept me from getting my period last time when I had a failed IVF, so it really got my hopes up when I'd still only had a bit of spotting by OTD... Hoping it means better things this time around! Testing Thursday, can't believe it. I did short protocol this time, and it all felt like it sped by, but that 2ww has more than made up for that!  

Big hugs and baby dust to all


----------



## Pinklizard77

Thanks Sas06.

I caved and tested this morning, and now don't know if that was really daft.  I'm 8dp5dt, and 15 days since I took the trigger shot (no idea of dose, it was a full Ovitrelle pen).  I used a ClearBlue digital and got a Pregnant 1-2 weeks.

What do people think?  Is this possibly real?  My clinic don't expect me to test until NEXT Saturday so I'm really early.  Should I phone them or just carry on testing at home?  I have seen that some clinic ask to test at 9-11 days after transfer.

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## MariMar

Hooray, Pinklizard! I'll bet it's real. Great news! Your clinic will probably be conservative about it to be safe, and just tell you to wait and test again on OTD... Xx


----------



## Moldog

Pinklizzard77 that sounds good to me, congratulations xx


----------



## nurse_kelly

Congratulations Pinklizard and yes its real.  I tested 7dp5dt and got a BFP.  I have tested most days since cos I'm a bit obsessed and its been positive every times.  I'm 11dpt now and it still hasn't sunk in.

I know its early days but its great news, x


----------



## Hope1234

great news pinklizzard! how have you been feeling? are you still having cramps? hope this has cheered you up a bit xxx


----------



## Pinklizard77

Thank you *MariMar, Moldog, Hope1234* and *nurse_kelly* it's really great to hear that your early BFP is still testing that way too. Have you had a blood test yet and / or told your clinic?

I have had the odd stomach twinge and some lower back pain but I had very similar stomach twinges first cycle which ended in AF, so assume it is just something to do with the progesterone (or with eating so much due to stress! ). Yes *Hopes1234 *it has cheered me although of course I am now even more obsessed! Not sure how to return to work tomorrow.....


----------



## nurse_kelly

Pinklizard - no I haven't had a blood test or called the clinic yet, I thought I'd better wait til OTD which is Tues.  I'm so impatient tho! I want my scan now!!!!


----------



## fiona_apple28

Hi I would like to join this forum too, I had my FET last Oct 29


----------



## Doodles712

Hi Ladies

May I join you please? I had 2 5day hatching blasts transferred last Monday. So today I'm 6dp5dt and yesterday I had a brown show which I'm putting down to implantation as I had the same thing with my son over 10 years ago. I also had really bad af cramps yesterday before the brown show   

I've been doing FirstVue, which are 20mlU/ml tests since 3dp   and needless to say they've all been negative  sending hubby out to get some Clearblue digital to do in the morning.

Pinklizard it sounds good to me too! Congratulations. 

Nurse_kelly congratulations to you too!

Jenks so sorry 

Sparklers xxx


----------



## Sasha1973

Pinklizard that definitely sounds like a BFP to me - massive congratulations, I bet you're so excited!


----------



## Sasha1973

6dp3dt today and haven't had any symptoms at all to speak of as yet, one day I feel really positive that it's worked and the next I'm thinking about where to cycle again if it hasn't - this 2ww drives you mad doesn't it?!   I didn't have any symptoms or implantation bleeding on my previous cycle and was shocked to find that I was pregnant with my son so I'm trying not to worry too much about it. 

I've got another 8 days until test day and trying to holdout until then as I like being in my PUPO bubble, is anyone else due to test this week or testing early? 

Sending you all lots of baby dust


----------



## jemmac85

Sooo happy! Otd 5th November. Got bfp 4dpt!!!  Got 2-3wks on clear blue digi from 7dp5dt.


----------



## Doodles712

Fab news Jemma!! 

Sparklers xxx


----------



## Charlotte293

Hugh congrates pinklizard and jemmac85,

Im due to test on tues and im feeling like its not worked i hav no real symtoms to speck of they can all b put done to taking hormoanes, no af uet either but that could also b the meds, just wish tues will hurry up!! Having a down day i think  x x x


----------



## mizz_ZA

@charlotte293 - chin up honey. tuesday will be here before you know it. i know the waiting is hard tho  
@jemmac85 - congrats...it really does look like this could be it for you. keep that belly warm & do update us on OTD.  
@pinklizard & nurse_kelly - excellent news. congrats  

to all the rest of you, hang in there!!! 

Im 6dp5dt - doing my best to hold out on testing early. part of me so badly wants too but the sensible side of me says wait until at least 10dpt which is thurs 6th nov. hanging in there like never before.


----------



## Charlotte293

Thanks mizz_za it is defo had not to test am thinkin of doing one in the morning, sometimes i feel like i am and other times i feel loke im not its awfull, just wish that it worked all the time for everyone. This is my first ivf cycle also so i stuggling a bit with the whole waiting game lol, how r u getting on? Do u hav any symptoms? X x


----------



## mizz_ZA

@charlotte293 - i know the feeling   besides extremely sore breasts I dont really have any symptoms. ive had no spotting at all. today im feeling a little like i do just before a period starts but im hoping that is the same feeling some get when implantation happens.?!? never been preggie so i dont know to be honest  x


----------



## Pinklizard77

Thanks everyone for the positive words.
*
jemmac85* - huge congrats, when was your ET?
*
sparklers *- keep going there is still lots of hope that it can work out
*
charlotte293* and *mizz_ZA* and *Noahsmummy* and *charl1989* you've done really well not to test early, so hang on in there, not long now!
*
nurse_kelly * not long till Tues! Keep us posted!

Sorry if I've missed anyone.

AFM, tummy twinges getting stronger. Am worried as I had these same pains last time (I didn't test early last time) and that ended in AF so I am imagining that both of these are just chemical pregnancies. The knots we tie ourselves into......... More testing for me over the next few days I think.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Hope1234

I'm cramping as well pinklizard just waiting for AF to come, when did AF show last time in relation to your OTD? really praying for you and all of us xxx


----------



## Misty82

Jenks I'm so very sorry to hear your news it's so hard!!! There are no words to describe how low it makes u feel....sending you big hugs xxx

To those of you that have had positive tests congratulations you must be soooo happy....I'm wishing lots of luck for the next coming months and ur test dates!!! 

I can't remember who but I was looking through the feed and someone mentioned they had no symptoms and tested on 8dpt I did exactly the same thing using firstvue and got a negative result which made me feel so deflated and low I had a huge falling out with my partner basically because I'm so hormonal and I feel everything is his fault which of course is not true. The whole process of ivf puts such a strain on the relationship. I'm pleased to say we have settled our differences and I'm trying to be less stressed lol! ..I posted on here and you girls gave me encouragement to stay positive. 
I'm now 11dpt.....if given up hope cos I just don't feel anything me and my dp even went to the fertility show yesterday....keeping our options open. 
Last night I was watching a sad film in bed...and I began to think of my Dad who I lost 8yrs ago to lung cancer...it still feels like yesterday 😢. As I lay there thinking of him I started to get quite a strong cramp it was like he was there reassuring me everything was going to be ok.....I promised I wouldn't do another test as it made me feel so awful when I got the negative ones. However I broke my promise and tested again with firstvue this morning and much to my surprise it was positive.....very faint but defo positive! I am still not getting much symptoms but feel somewhat better....I am still so nervous for weds though as I have had a biochemicle pregnancy before and am hoping this is not the case!!!! Never the less for those of you that have tested early and it be negative don't give up hope! I will let u all know how I get on on weds.....thanks girls for keeping me positive xxxx 
I wish you all the luck in the world.....if any of you need to talk u can personal message me. God knows I love to talk it helps me cope xxx


----------



## Misty82

Hope1234 with my 2nd attempt at ivf I was pregnant unfortunately I miscarried at 10wks. I had cramps quite a lot in the first few weeks....it can be normal xxx


----------



## Hope1234

Susandoh, thanks for sharing your story with us, so encouraging to hear the change from neg to pos, I hope your positive line gets stronger and stronger each day xxx


----------



## Pinklizard77

Hope1234 last time I started spotting at 9dp5dt, heavier at 10dp and full flow at 11dp.  

Susandoh that's terrific!  Fingers crossed for you big time )

My husband and I went to the fertility show a few years back and I made him do a sample at the show for analysis, we hadn't had anything like that done then as we had been TTC naturally for about 10 cycles.  Turns out I was pregnant at the time .  The world works in mysterious ways!!


----------



## clare davies 87

hi ladys how is eveyone?
well today i gave in and did a test late afternoon when i got back from shopping, im ment to be testing on the 6th
the test came up with a faint + does this defo mean im pregnant?


----------



## Mar31

Hi ladies, 

Congratulations to all of you with positive results and really sorry to those who have not been so lucky this time  

We have our blood test tomorrow morning at 8.05am....don't know how but I have managed not to do a test at home so have no idea what the result will be! 

My boobs have been really sore and veiny and have lots of little bumps around my nipples (sorry for too much info!) and I have been feeling dizzy but could be the medication. My boobs looked a lot like this last time I was pregnant (m/c at 11 weeks   ) but could just be the medication. 

This has just been so hard! One min we are optimistic and think...'why not us'...I am young (ish) have been pregnant before and we have had two embryos transferred and used embryoglue too but then the realistic side creeps in with all the success rate stats and the fact that they were only average 5 and 8 cell embryos. 

How I will function at work tomorrow after the blood test is beyond me! 

Good luck to all you ladies sharing this bazaar experience!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Misty82

Mar31, sounds very positive to me hun..... I admire you for being able to go without testing..I have not got the will power, wish I did because I only stressed myself out by doing the tests.
Good luck for tomorrow I really hope and pray its a BFP and that this time it/they ... stick and stay!!!   
I had a missed miscarriage at 10wks last time and found out at a scan on my booking it was horrendous.....whats even worse is that I'm a midwife and found it so difficult to go back to work.

clare davies 87 My positive test line was really faint im hoping and praying its a true positive.... feeling a little optomistic as I had a biochemical pregnancy with my 1st ICSI cycle and just hope its no the same this time. good luck for ur OTD xxx


----------



## Mar31

Awwww Susan, that must be so difficult for you   I am a teacher and the parents seem to be forever bringing new borns into the classroom...that's bad enough but to be a midwife must be tough. An amazing job though. 

Oh gosh I really hope it is good news! I've been waiting for the blood to come and seeing that as a good sign, although I know it's not always positive without period and could just be the drugs. 

Mine was a missed m/c too....same situation. That scan sure is a moment we will never forget     but one day we will have our happy endings....and soon I hope!!! 

Don't think I'll sleep a wink tonight...feel sick just thinking about the phone call     

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Misty82

Are you availible to chat online in chat room hun Mar31?


----------



## Mar31

Will be in about 5 mins   do I just go onto chat room link? 

Just making the bed! xxx


----------



## Mar31

Actually, it's saying I don't have Java script so not sure I  can go on there. Not to worry. 

Thanks for listening to me  

I'll let you know the outcome tomorrow        

xxxx


----------



## Misty82

i think so?   lol


----------



## Misty82

Mar31...you can personal message me if u wish id love to know how you get on....good luckxxx


----------



## Lambie36

Hello ladies, hope u are all well  
Congrats to those of u who have gotten a bfp, and to those who are still waiting to test, good luck and I hope u get your much wanted and deserved bfp  

Just wanted to pick your brain ladies, can someone plz explain how long it takes for the hcg to go out of your system? I had 10,000 iu of pregnyl on 28th october. I had my shot at midnight so technically it could be 29th october. I have been testing with cheap pregnancy tests off ebay to see when the hcg leaves my system so that IF I get a bfp I'll know it's the real deal rather than the pregnyl. Thanx ladies 

Lambie xx


----------



## Misty82

Lambie36 i did a test 8dpt and it was negative so im assuming it takes around a week?! im not certain though x


----------



## Lambie36

Susandoh, thanx for the reply hun, I did OI with injectables so no transfer date, only post trigger for me. It's all very confusing  
I think I read somewhere (can't remember where) that your body gets rid of 1000 iu per day? But I'm not sure if thats correct. Hope someone can shed some light  

Lambie xx


----------



## Charlotte293

Hi ladies im such an idiot i caved and did a test this evening and got a BFN  now i dont no wot to think im currently 8dp 5day blast transfer no af yet or any signs of just so confused   x x


----------



## Josie1

Oh no Charlotte, that's the danger of testing early. It may be 2 early 2 tell x


----------



## Charlotte293

Hay josie thank u for your reply i no it was a silly thing to do i test on tues so will wait and do it tues morning im praying that it was two early but not holding out much hope, how are you going? X x


----------



## Pinklizard77

*Charlotte293* I don't think afternoon is the best time anyway is it, I also tested with a cheapie internet test later this morning and got a negative, the positive was with first morning urine and an expensive digital one. So this test probably doesn't mean anything either way for you. Hold off  x


----------



## Misty82

Charlotte293 I did the exact same thing and became a complete emotional wreck...ended up fighting with my DP because he was trying to make me feel better but he made me feel worse....I had to remove myself from his company to be alone to calm down. I was devastated when I got the BFN.
I decided to go to the fertility show as I had given up all hope but then this morning I decided to test again and to my surprise it was a BFP well faint but still positive.
dont beat urself up about it.... it might just be too early.
Try and wait for the OTD hun.
you cant do anything to change the result so try to just keep an open mind and remain hopeful....I know its bloody hard and ur probably wrecking your brain with worry....I found reading or doing something helped take my mind off of it. 
xxx


----------



## Pinklizard77

*Lambie36* This has been my favourite topic of research today too  Basically from what I understand there are a range of estimates for how long the trigger shot takes to leave, based on the dose that you took, ranging from 5 to 14 days, but it is impacted by your body type / mass etc too so there is no way of calculating for sure for each person. I have seen that some people test every day following transfer so they can see when the positive turns to a negative and then (hopefully) back again. I didn't do this, just tested early at 8dp5dt (15 days past trigger shot), so I am really hoping that this is a genuine BFP rather than residual HCG.

I am now thinking that the worst possible option is to do what I have done and test half way through the 2ww - no benchmark (which testing since transfer would have given) and no certainty (which waiting until test day would have given).

Considering I'm a person who overthinks everything I'm frustrated with myself for not having worked all this out before


----------



## Charlotte293

Thank you pinklizard77 i  did think it was a silly time to do it im hunna wait and do it tues morn now like i was ment to, i just feel so helpless And hav been wanting to cry all the time for the last 3 days lol i hate this 2ww its my first round with donor eggs  x x x


----------



## Charlotte293

Thanks susandoh, i am trying to keep pos i hav not told DH that i hav done a test he would kill me lol, im really not a patient person so its really hard, nut thinking about it afterwards i prob was trying to early and the wrong time of day so im going to try and forget bout it if i can lol.
Hugh congrats to u had i love hearing that it has worked for people it gives me hope x x x


----------



## tricia1012

Hello ladies , 

Am I ok to join you all in the 2ww I had two blasts transferred yesterday and my otd is the 12 th november !!   For third time lucky  

I will have a read back and try and  catch up with everyone on here

Best of luck to everyone 

Tricia xxx


----------



## Misty82

tricia1012 Welcome, well done on the transfer and good luck I'm also hoping to be third time lucky like you         
ps try not to test early.


----------



## tricia1012

Susandoh - thanks I'm really going to try and hold out !! We got no frosties which is a bit upsetting but they did the two we transferred were top grade so FC ! 

Best of luck I hope it's third time lucky for both of us   Xx


----------



## Pinklizard77

Hi *Tricia1012* yes welcome, susandoh and I are developing strong opinions on the test early / don't test early debate!!!

that's quite an early OTD isn't it, is that 11dp5dt?

Good luck xx


----------



## Lambie36

Hi charlotte, i just wanted to say that I wouldn't give hope just yet, everyone is different and there's a reason why the clinics give us specific dates to test on. It so bloody hard waiting tho! Enjoy being pupo and keep thinking positive thoughts  . Take care and good luck xx


----------



## Misty82

tricia1012,
I didnt get any frosties either...never have managed to get them as my quality of embryos would not survive.
I was gutted because we got 6 eggs this time which was good for my history...but only 2 fertilised. We got 2 top grade embryos put back in this time though which we never had before so im praying at least one sticks and stays   xx


----------



## Charlotte293

Welcome tricia1012, im with the others please dont test early i learnt the hard way its hard but try to hold out, i dont have any frosties either but 1 blast on board.

Lambie36, thank u im gunna just wait n do another in the mornin on tues like i was meant to fingers crossed x x x


----------



## Lambie36

Pinklizard, a huge congrats on your BFP! u must be over the moon! At 15 days post trigger it's most definitely a true BFP. My clinic told me the earliest i could test (even though I shouldn't) is 13 days post ovulation! xx


----------



## Pinklizard77

Thanks *Lambie36*, I am so scared of getting my hopes up though! It's good to hear that differing clinics give different windows. I guess 14 days pt is just the longest window they know of so they plump for that to be totally certain.


----------



## Hope1234

That's it all over for me guys the morning of 9dpt, gonna try go to work to distract me as it hasn't really sunk in.
I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers and wish you all BFPs xxx


----------



## charl1989

Hope1234- sorry to hear that this road is so cruel sometimes   

Pinklizard77- congratulations  there is nothing more amazing than seeing those two lines I hope I join you very soon!!  
Welcome everyone  who is now in this pupo bubble
I am now 5dpt with two 5day blasts I have been having a lot of cramping but not really painful I hate this symptom spotting one minute I am sure it hasn't worried I don't no then I think maybe it could have  . 


Xx


----------



## herbesa

Hi,
I am 8dp2dt of 2 embryos both top quality one 4 cell one 2 cell. I only had 2 out of 17 eggs fetilise and this is my second round. We did get to blasto lasy time but not great quality.
I feel desperately depressed and out already. I test on friday but am wondering whats the point as i feel just like AF is on her wicked way.
i have no symptoms at all and any i do have like sore boobs fade between doses of progesterone. I am also taking 20mg prednisolone which can mask symptoms buy im convinced im out.
anyone felt/feel similar?


----------



## Misty82

Hope1234 I'm so sorry to hear ur news....big hugs  . 

I tested again this morning and it was still a BFP but the line is still really faint! I'm now thinking and feeling a bit worried that maybe it's a biochemical. 
I'm only using cheap tests do u guys think I should try a clear blue? 
Only 3 days till OTD but I want to be prepared in case it's bad news :-(. 
Pinklizard77 I'm so happy for you, let's hope our BFP continue, stick and stay xx


----------



## tricia1012

Hope1234 - I'm so sorry for your bfn , this is such a hard process don't ever give up you will get your dream . Wishing you all the best for the future   Xx

Question ladies - so I'm 2dp a 5dt yesterday I just lazed around the house not doing anything should I do the same today or just go on like normal ? Wondering what you've done ? Some people say a couple of days rest and others say it doesn't make a difference xx

Susandoh - bfp congrats  I would prob buy every test out there to keep checking that line lol


----------



## Misty82

tricia1012 I carried on as normal, however I did take 2 weeks off work because my job can be really stressful. 
I'm so bored now can't wait to go bk lol. 
I don't know what everyone else thinks? X


----------



## tricia1012

Susandoh - my job is really stressful Aswell and they wouldn't have let's rest so my doc signed me off for three weeks , I'm not used to being at home so much 😀 think I might do a few bits around the house today nothing to much but just so I'm a bit active xx


----------



## Misty82

I don't know if it's the Cyclogest or the Prednisalone I'm taking but I am covered in spots all over my forehead and around my eyebrows, I keep waking up at around 5am every morning too and can not get bk to sleep. 
Does anyone else have these problems 
I feel so yucky at the moment   xx


----------



## Minnie80

Hello ladies I've been reading everyone's posts the last few weeks and even though I haven't joined in you've all kept me sane. My OTD is Wednesday 5th but I've give in and tested this morning and got a BFP. 
This is our first go at ICSI we had 4 eggs all of which fertilised, one put back 3 days later and 2 frozen. On cloud 9 at the moment.


----------



## lmblckmr

Hi There,

Sorry you feel this way, I'm not 100% on what you're gping through, but try and keep positive and hopeful. 

Good Luck

Lisa x


----------



## RB76

I've felt like this every cycle both bfn and BFP.
It's awful I know and torturing.
When I finally got pregnant thought I had no sore boobs or sickness right until eight weeks. There's just no way to know really.
I'm testing friday too from my current FET. Please post to say how you got on. Good luck x


----------



## SEMac14

I was wondering if someone could help me. I am currently in the 2ww and 6dp5dt. I did a hpt 4dp5dt and got a negative result, could it be that I am testing too early or is it likely that because the test is negative it won't change! The 2ww is terrble and I just so badfly want this to work, finding the whole process very tough and terrified that I will never get to be a mummy. If anyone can offer reassuring words it would be very much appreciated! xx


----------



## mizz_ZA

*Minnie80* - that is fantastic news...congrats. Keep doing those tests until OTD just to check you hold that BFP but it sounds like you have your miracle. Im hoping the same for us xxxxxx keep us posted.


----------



## GreenQueen

Morning all,

Please can I join you.  Have just had 2 embies transferred on second DIVF attempt and OTD is the end of next week. My 2WW starts now and it is already going sooooooo slowly.

Was lazy yesterday but will be going out for a walk later today to keep active 

Lots of positive vibes to everyone,
GreenQueen


----------



## MariMar

*Hope1234*, huge hugs to you. Please do keep in mind that testing early, and even sometimes on time can yield a BFN, and you can get a BFP later. Don't want to unnecessarily raise your hopes, but it ain't over til the fat lady sings (and maybe you get AF/a later BFN). Either way, I know you must be gutted and I'm thinking of you... Take it easy   

*Tricia*, I heard from my doc that you should go around, business as usual after transfer. He said take it a bit easier, maybe (like getting good sleeps and not lifting heavy things if you can help it), but otherwise, as normal! This may sound defeatist, but in my past few cycles, I've also started to feel a bit like I would feel even worse if I babied myself for something that might not work in the end. So I just tried to be positive and do normal things, just like your average not-dealing-with-IF woman would do if she got pregnant! My work can be very stressful and keep me literally running around everywhere and working late nights, so I did tell my line manager, so I could discreetly opt out of things if I thought they were just too, too much.

*Susandoh*, congratulations! What great news. Just keep testing, no harm (other than losing out on £12!) in testing a bit more, and with a better one... Hope it's a lovely, sticky one, and you have more good news for us on OTD! Hoping it's also a third time lucky for me, like you and *Tricia*!

*AFM*
I'm now 11dp3dt... I guess I could probably test now, but I have a full day of work tomorrow and then a big event to lead in the evening, so think I'll wait until all that's over so I don't have to potentially struggle all day through bad news... Just being cautious! My OTD is Thursday, and I've had no symptoms at all, really (tiny bit of cramping here and there) since 8dp3dt. Painful boobs and major twinges all gone! Today I have some bloatiness and cramping, and feel pretty tried and listless. Had the tiniest, tiniest speck of brown today, but I know that that can be an AF as well as BFP symptom, so unless I get more, I'll just ignore it for the time being. Anyone getting any spotting, especially any of the BFP ladies?

Baby dust to everyone


----------



## danceintherain

Hello

I'm just starting a frozen cycle - this will be our 5th cycle- and feel resigned to a bfn already, it's like I'm just going through the motions. Totally understand. For some of us I think it's a defence mechanism, it's certainly not a reflection of your chances of success.  On my last cycle I was convinced it hadn't worked but did get a bfp (though miscarried later), so you never know. 

On some cycles I found it easier to start testing a few days early, to prepare myself for a bfn. It did soften the blow of a negative result on test day. I know everyone keeps saying we should stay positive, but for me it's enough to plod on and manage day to day. It's a brutal process and we must cope however we can! 

Just remember that it is absolutely impossible to predict, so try not to let your thoughts spiral. Really hope it works out for you this time xx


----------



## herbesa

Thank you all for the replies. This is just so hard its great to have support.
i have been thinking if testing early but im not sure if it will make me worse  

Hoping and praying for us all!


----------



## Misty82

MariMar, thanks for your response Hun. 
I havnt had much in the way of symptoms either which is why I'm a bit skeptical about this being a true BFP. I'm sure last cycle at this time my boobs were killing but I've got nothing now. 
I havnt had any spotting either but I'm hoping that's a good thing....I didn't spot with my 2nd cycle and I got pregnant then. 
Saying that they say sporting can be a reassuring sign of implantation. So fingers crossed for you Hun. Xxx


----------



## clare davies 87

hi ladys 
well i did another test this morning as i had a little bleed last night and had stopped this morning the test was a BFP my OTD is thursday. could the little bleed be implantation?


----------



## charl1989

Well girls I did a test today it wasn't first wee as I told myself I wasnt going to test it was a wee that had only been in my system an hour and i did the test which has a very faint line on it just like when I got BFP with my daughter I'm still not a 100% as it was really faint but it was still there! I am not meant till Friday.


----------



## clare davies 87

got my fingers crossed for you charl1989


----------



## Tone

Oh the 2 week wait...and the wait for the first scan, and the wait for the 12 week scan, 24 weeks viability date, and all the other milestones. You never ever stop worrying. I just wanted to let u know my experience as I would have liked to gave read someone's experience when I was on the 2ww. I hope u don't mind... I too had a 2 day transfer. Was 39 with low amh and only got 4 follicles. 2 fertilised and were put back. At 9dp2dt  I woke up at 4am with what can only be described as a fizzing sensation in my boobs. I tested a few hours later a got a v feint bfp. In the following days I had a few dizzy spells and felt hot but nothing other than that. Otd was 3 days after fizzy boobs incident and it was a bfp. I had a v high hcg but later found out it wasn't twins. This leads me to believe that I had prob implanted quite early on and got symptoms earlish in 2 ww. If ur a late implanter symptoms can come quite late due to less hcg in system. Don't give up hope. Ur mind really fs with u on the 2 ww! It really is different for everyone. If u want to test early go for it but be prepared for a negative And dont immediately think ur not preggers. I chose to test early as I wanted to know if I could actually get pregnant even for a day it two! Wishing u the very best of luck, all of u xxxx feel free to ask me anything else too x


----------



## herbesa

Thank you tone.
i just feel nothing hard to stay positive.


----------



## MariMar

Herbesa,

You sound so down, that does seem like hard news out of 17 eggs... But you need to keep in mind that 2 was all you were ever going to get transferred anyways, even if you'd had more! And not so very many make it to freeze, so at least you're PUPO with 2 lovely embies! 2 and 3-day transfers are completely normal, and some clinics only like to do those - they think that the embies are better off in you than in a dish, which makes sense! It adds a lot of stressful mystery that you wouldn't have if the embryologists could be watching them in the lab, of course, but if you just had 2, they might as well be in the best possible place for them!

Big    to you, and just hold onto the thought that you're PUPO!


----------



## Pinklizard77

Hello all

Apologies in advance for personals I miss, it has been busy on here today!

*Herbesa*, it is early days and there is nothing you can do now to influence things, so just try to take care of yourself. Allow yourself a down patch if you need to, I think it is totally normal and you shouldn't beat yourself up for feeling that way. Just give yourself a big hug at the same time 

I didn't test at all with my first attempt, AF came at 9dp5dt so didn't have to. I have this time, and it has made me a bit nuts because I don't know whether to trust it. I guess you have to choose your poison!

*danceintherain* it must be hard after that number of cycles, sending you positive thoughts 
*
Hope1234* I really hope you haven't had a definitive no yet, we have seen several ladies post on here they have bled and still got a BFP. Holding out for you.

*MariMar *- well done for holding out! Good luck with the busy day. I haven't had any spotting this cycle, last time I started 9d5dt, got full blown AF at 12dp.

Newly BFP ladies *clare davies 87* *charl1989*, *Minnie80* Huge congratulations!!! Brilliant to hear so many. Please keep posting your updates 

Hello to *GreenQueen*, *RB76*, *tricia1012* 

*SEMac14* I think 4dp5dt is quite early. I tested at 8dp5dt and got a BFP that I still don't know whether to believe or not. So I don't think a result that early is definitive either way.

AFM, tested with ClearBlue digital again today, same result 1-2 weeks pregnant. Cheapie ebay test was blank (or may have had a VERY faint line that I MAY have imagined). I am 14 days past EC now, 9dp5dt, wondering if the ClearBlue shouldn't start saying 2-3 weeks now if my HCG levels are genuinely increasing? Phoned my clinic and they said to test Friday (one day before OTD) and let them know. LONGEST. WEEK. EVER. !


----------



## Misty82

Pinklizard77, I feel pretty much the same as you....having a faint positive makes me somewhat happy but I'm also worried that it's not a true positive. I was going to buy a clear blue but have held out on it as I'm worried if it comes bk just 1-2 weeks it will send me in to turmoil again I think? Ur still early so I'm sure it will get darker....I'm just worried as I'm 12dpt now and it's still faint.....surely it should be darker?!. 
Anyway I have my OTD on weds I will carry on doing the tests until then.....not long now....I'm absolutely crapping myself!!!!! 

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## specaloo

Hi Sharry, please could I be added too, finally decided to bite the bullet & join the thread instead of lurking... haha, We had 2x top grade embies put back on friday 30th Oct, I feel so different this time, not sure if its the prednisolone? sharp twinges in my left uterus which is the one they put them in, feel light headed, a bit nauseous every now & again & have bad lower backache & spontaneous AF pains that disappear as quick as they appear!! I'm hoping they are all good signs?


----------



## Sas06

Hi ladies hope your all ok on the 2ww 
Welcome to all the new ladies.  And a massive congrats so ladoes who have got there BFP so far sorry for no personals I'm on my phone.  

Well for 1st time ever I very nearly test today but changed my mind as thought I was being silly testing so early all my other cycles I've not once wanted to test but this time it's driving me nuts to think I've got just over a wk to go 😬


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies can I join you.  

I am on my 1st FET, but on my 4th cycle of IVF/ICSI tx.  

I had my ET today, and have now got my one frozen embryo on board, which as told today by the embryologist didn't suffer at all from the thawing out process, and remained 100% intact.    Therefore, I am now officially PUPO, and have only got 11 days to wait until my OTD on the 14th Nov. 14, therefore the dreaded 2WW becomes the dreaded 11 day wait, so not too long to wait.           .  I'll just have to keep myself busy, but that should be easy with a 1 yr. old.  

Sharry can you please add me and put down FET with my OTD being 14th Nov. 14.

Many thanks, and I shall look forward to getting to know you all.

xxx


----------



## specaloo

p.s. ladies does anyone know if I'm allowed to have a covered hottie on my lower back to help with backache. x


----------



## clare davies 87

specaloo i would say not to have anything to hot on your lower back, also i was told not to have a hot bath and to have a warm shower.also the symptom's you have been getting are simular to what i was having good luck with your 2ww


----------



## specaloo

Thanks Clare, i'll just put up with it!   

Does anyone take aspirin even if your clinic hasn't advised/said anything about it? Just notice that a lot of people seem to be on clexane or aspirin?? obviously I'd like to give myself the best chance as this may be our last go. x


----------



## Pinxy78

Hi ladies wishing you all the best in this very frustrating time! I'm new to the site but have been reading and keeping my fingers crossed for everyone. I'm lldp3dt (hope I got that terminology right lol) so in the 2nd week of 2ww. oTD due 7.11

After a pretty rough journey so far this is the bit no one really prepares you for. 

After feeling that my treatment and situation so far has been taken out if my hands I've resorted to hpt today as I cannot bear for the clinic to be the ones to give me the result, ridiculous I know but this feels like the only control I have.  Also after being told that the cycle had failed post ec 3 times snd would get an appointment for a review I really couldn't cope with any more surprises. 

BFN so far 😥 but I know things can change so not reading too much into until AF arrives after all my poor little embi only made it this far with 10 mins to spare. 

Wishing you all lots of luck and sack fulls of baby dust.... 

Xxxxxx


----------



## clare davies 87

specaloo i was told not to take ibuprofen and just to take paracetamol i only took 1 a time hope this helps


----------



## Josie1

AF arrived today, gutted is an understatement 😢


----------



## clare davies 87

sending big hugs to you josie1


----------



## specaloo

Oh Josie....... so sorry to hear that,


----------



## Josie1

I just wonder if it's gonna be worth trying again in the future. That's our 4th failed transfer x


----------



## Pinklizard77

Hi Josie1, I'm so sorry.  I can imagine you are feeling bad.  Sending you a big hug.  It's hard to think of trying again right now.  

Have you had blastocyst transfers in the past?  I only have experience of one private clinic since we're not entitled to any NHS funding so I'm a bit ignorant, sorry.


----------



## Josie1

Thanks ladies, that was my 1st blastocyst transfer pink lizard. All my others have been 3 day transfers x


----------



## Misty82

Josie1 I'm so sorry to hear ur sad news....   I know how hard it is. Xx

If u need to talk we are all here for you xxx


----------



## Misty82

So it's 0312 in the morning and I'm wide awake. 
I appear to be waking up every day at around this time. 
Did 2 tests one on 11dpt faint positive, repeated 12dpt another faint positive and have just done another now and was a bfn! I'm 13dpt I just feel so deflated. They were firstvue tests so not expensive ones. 
Do u guys think it could be game over for me? I'm losing hope! 
Should I buy a clear blue? 
I'm feel sick with worry and I'm trying to chill out but I can't. 
I know there's nothing I can do but I just feel helpless! 
I just want to be prepared for tomorrow's results xxx


----------



## Pinklizard77

*Susandoh,* I'm really sorry to hear it, truthfully like you I wish I had never tested early. Your OTD is Wed right? Maybe it would just be better to hold out now and get the definitive answer then rather than putting yourself through the rollercoaster. I understand how hard that is though!!! I don't think any of these tests can give us a certain answer.

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Lambie36

Susandoh, I wouldn't give up hope hun. There's a lot of reasons why the test would show -tive. It could be a faulty test, or perhaps the urine wasn't concentrated enough .  I Would do another with cb or fr. Try to remain positive, I know it's hard. Sending u lots of    . Let us know how you get on   xx


----------



## Charlotte293

Well thats my OTD done and a BFN  just waiting for the clinic to open to see wot happens now. 

Susandoh im so sorry to hear this but it could b a faulty test im keeping my fingers crossed for u x x x


----------



## Josie1

So sorry to hear this Charlotte, I'm the same so I know how you feel. Susan I hope you get ur BFP x


----------



## Hope1234

So sorry to hear the BFNs, it really is the worst feeling, how do you move on from this?   

It just takes over your whole life, cant remember what it's like to feel care free xxx


----------



## Sas06

Sorry to see your BFN this morning   X


----------



## MariMar

*Susan:* if I were you I'd just bite the bullet and get a ClearBlue... They're more sensitive, and you'll have certainty that way! Fingers crossed you get another BFP  

*Josie and Charlotte:* I'm so sorry, that's such sad news. It always seems doubly unfair/adds insult to injury that we have to have a messy, painful reminder that something we put our hopes on didn't work... AF is the worst! Big, big   to you, and I hope that you both get some down-time and take it easy.

Hoping that there are BFPs with this lovely group soon, and for those that got BFNs, thinking of you!  

*AFM*
Just waiting on testing tomorrow morning. Getting more and more nervous, checking my pants all the time for spotting... Have a stressy event night ahead and I need to feel confident, and getting AF would be a real blow! Went for my first consultation with a new GP this morning. Lovely nurse who was very friendly and chatty, and I told her about being in my 2ww and having had 2 failed IVFs before this. But then... She said that old chestnut - 'you just need to relax and it will happen'! SERIOUSLY?! This is a medical professional! I understand that moving on to other things can make time pass faster, and with more time trying you are more likely to get pregnant. But I think DOR and 2 failed IVFs may well mean there's something not quite right going on there! She was a very nice lady, and she had her own heartening story (it took her 6 years and a few miscarriages to finally have her son, and she talked about a patient who went through 4 IVFs and then got naturally pregnant after the last failed one), but every time people say 'just relax', I want to throttle them! Phew, maybe I'm getting a little tetchy from all the progesterone  

Baby dust


----------



## mizz_ZA

Oh *Josie1* & *charlotte* - sorry to see the bfn! take care of yourself & yes, if you can, keep trying! 

Im 8dp5dt today & its just not cricket waiting for the days to pass. Every time I pee I just pray I dont see any spotting - so far so good. I normally run a strict 28 day cycle. tomorrow is day 28 & im wondering with the meds Im still taking if this will lengthen the cycle. So many things going through my head. Im also having to take these progesterone tabs vaginally so its all just a mess really but still, there's no spotting.

I think I might cave & do an HPT tomorrow.... save me from myself....PLEASE. STOP ME     

@MariMar - I think we all want to throttle anyone that says any of those hideous things like "just relax" or "it will happen when its means too" - dear god I just want to scream! but over the years Ive just come to the conclusion that all those ppl are ignorant of what its really like to live infertility...really LIVE it. medical professionals included. i have good friends that stick their foot in it over & over but its just a case of what you dont know, doesnt resonate you know.


----------



## Misty82

Hey girls.....it's infuriating when people say "just relax....ur time will come" grrrr how do they know!!! I guess they just don't know what else to say....there is a fantastic fact she for friends and family on the infertility network website. 

AFM: I've decided to hold out on the clear blue testing....I've figured what will be will be. I have my OTD tomorrow and I am sooooo nervous!!! 
I just don't know what to expect.....I'm praying of course do it to be a BFP and not a biochemical or bfn....I havnt had any spotting. Today I feel very sick but I think I'm coming down with a head cold. Probably due to lack of sleep too.  

Again good luck to everyone who is testing today and onwards....    

I'm very sorry to everyone who have had bfn my thoughts are with you I'm sending lots of hugs to all of you!


----------



## Pinklizard77

*Charlotte293*, I hope your visit to the clinic brought better news, thinking of you xx

*MariMar and Susandoh*, fingers crossed for your tests tomorrow, here's hoping it's good results for you both xx
*
mizz_ZA* - everyone's perspective on testing is different, first cycle I didn't test at all and got AF at 9dp5dt, this time I tested at 8dp5dt (and 9, and 10). I wish I hadn't tested early. I tested early because I wanted to know, and I still don't know, as I don't know whether to trust the result. Only now my anxiety levels are even higher than they were before, which I didn't think was possible.  So if I was to do a 3rd cycle, I wouldn't test until OTD.

*Hope1234*, I hope you are feeling a bit brighter, sending a hug x


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

It's my 1st day on the 11 day wait, and it's felt like torture, although this is my 4th cycle, but it doesn't get any easier the more cycles you do.

I have given my opinion on the "not to test too early before", as I have had a biochemical pregnancy and know how painful a very early miscarriage can be.  However, it's up to you ladies whatever you do, but remember they give you a OTD for a reason.

Did anyone else find the first day of the 2WW hard.  

xx


----------



## lmblckmr

hello...

My test day tomorrow but really impatient and tempted to do it tonight... anyone else feel this way... I'm pulling my hair out !!!

Help
Lisa x


----------



## Lambie36

Hi Dolphins, I have to say that the first day of the 2ww was very very hard, then second and the third and so on  
I don't know why, but i find its getting harder and harder  
The waiting to know is killing me. The more stuff I do to keep myself preoccupied the more I end up thinking what the result will be and how I will react etc. it feels like torture! Good luck for otd xx

A quick question ladies, I had OI with timed intercourse, so no turkey baster for me lol   however, since just before ovulation I have had horrid af pains. I Usually get af pains a day or so before she comes so not sure if it's the side effects of cyclogest? The information leaflet didn't say anything about that 

Also just wondering if anyone else is feeling exhausted all the time? I feel like a I can sleep for Britain, and I suffer from insomnia!

Anyways, take care ladies xx


----------



## Narnea

I am now 5dp4dt and going totaly 
The thing is I have done this sooo many times now that I know all the symptoms are from the meds, I could list every single 'early sign' on negative cycles and yet I'm still checking like mad  
My OTD is 15th but I will know before then as my period is due on the 12th but seems so far away and nothing seems able to distract my mind.
Just holding my breath and    

I am shattered too, feel like I'm in treacle! Was full of ideas of how I was going to keep active and occupied but can barely lift my bum off the sofa  
The progesterone I think and predisnone.

Lol, my OTD is 15th and I'm tempted to test now! Can't believe you managed so long! Well done


----------



## lmblckmr

Thanks Narnia,
dh says I can after midnight as it will technically be the 5th but really nervous!!!

Here's hoping!!!
Lisa x


----------



## lmblckmr

I feel it too, strange that I've been to bed earlier than I have ever been!!! Not sure I'm gonna sleep tonight tho!!!

 
Lisa x


----------



## Narnea

I am more nervous this time as I know this is my last ever 2ww! If it doesn't work, that's that and I really don't know how I'm going to take it   it's scary stuff huh.
Good luck!


----------



## lmblckmr

Oh gosh, very scary... Good Luck x x


----------



## honey bee

Watch ladies..

Can I be added please?

I have just done FET with 2x 6day blast embryos both surviving the frost!!
They came home to where they should be today 😀😀😀😀😀🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉

My test date is 14th nov!! Eeeeeek!!

Good luck everyone 💋


----------



## zskp

OK I have posted before I'm still learning how to post and update so please for give me. I don't know if I should test or not and I'm scare to test because of so many negatives and my MC in 2012. I have irregular cycles. But from the longest cycle I have had this year at the beginning was 48 but within 6 months 35. So according to my chart my chart I ovulated on October 17  so on Oct 22,23,24 I had a slight bleed but it was fresh blood and I read somewhere that implantation bleeding can be fresh sometimes. On the 22 I bleed like 30 the 23 15min and the 24 was like 5 or 10 mins. I have not bled since and I'm on CD 40. My boobs usually hurt before AF but I haven't had sore boobs at all I do cramp on and off and I get like a stretching or pulling sensation and my women parts seems to be sore and I have like a annoying stitch sensation on my left side from where I ovulated and it won't go away I was thinking May it was the corpus luteumn cyst to help pump progesterone in my system until the placenta kicks in I know wishful thinking we have been trying for 8 1/2 yrs we have no children together and he has none at all we been married 10 years I will 36 in Jan and he will be 39 in February. Please please please      The witch stays away and I have a little bean in there nice and comfty growing away   are maybe I'm going  sorry for the book ladies. So should I test or wait longer


----------



## mizz_ZA

Morning ladies,

Im 9dp5dt today, 28th day of my cycle which usually by now Ive spotted or AF has arrived with force. 
I caved & tested this morning. Was so shocked to see a  ...Im still in shock. Dont know whether to laugh or cry....or both. Total disbelief TBH. I never would have thought 1st ICSI would work...I was hopeful but doubtful at the same time.
Will keep doing HPTs until Monday just to be sure but its all looking good.
Thinking of all of you. Stay strong & good luck xx


----------



## chellelauz

Hey everyone I know not everyone gets an implantation bleed but just wondering when u r likely to get it? 

I am 9dp5dt I haven't had a bleed as such yet but I am doing the pessaries that have the long applicator and have found a bit of blood on the end of that the last few times so now I'm worried that af is about to show up  not sure whether its too late for an implantation bleed as on the embryo step by step chart implantation is complete by day 5 if anyone can let me know if anyone's had anything similar and had a bfp xxx


----------



## lmblckmr

Hi All,

Today I got a BFP.... to say I'm in shock is an understatement... so so happy.

Good Luck to all who are still waiting x x
Lisa x x


----------



## Babyninja

Sorry, I'm out this time. Had chemical pregnancy


----------



## Sas06

Miss-za congrats on your BFP 

Imbickmr congrats on your BFP 
What's systpoms have you guys had or not had? 
Wish you both good luck exciting times ahead


----------



## Pinklizard77

*mizz_Za* and *lmblckmr* that's great news! Fingers crossed for you both!!!!
*
Babyninja* I'm so sorry to hear that, have you had an official blood test at your clinic? Hope you are doing OK.
*
chellelauz* I'm sorry I don't know when implantation bleed can happen, hang on it there.

*zskp* have you been given an official test date by your clinic?

Hi *honeybee, narnea *
*
Dolphins* how is the waiting going?!

AFM I tested again today, 11dp5dt, and the Clearblue is now showing 2-3 weeks and the cheapie ebay test has a definite pink line, so I'm happy although still very aware that it's very early days. OTD now Friday.

Good luck all x


----------



## mizz_ZA

Thanks so much ladies. Im elated. I can still not quite believe it. 

Congrats lmblckmr       Yay.
Sorry Babyninja. big hugs sweetie. i know how devastating a negative can be. look after yourself & be kind to yourself.
@pinklizard77 - so excited for you sweets. lovely news. xx

@sas06 - ive had full on sore breasts since straight after ET which was the biggest sign for me. Also, since im usually 28 days exactly, no sign of AF, cramps or anything was another sign. Another sign was the elevated temperature. Im still in such a habit of doing my temp every morning upon waking so that was also a big sign. 
I know Ive tested early at 9dp5dt but I'll do another HPT on fri. Tomorrow/Fri was my OTD anyway. Good luck to you hun.


----------



## honey bee

Congratulations ladies on your bfp's!!! 
It's really making me smile seeing so many 😘😘😘😘🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉

Those of you with not so great news... I'm so sorry... This journey is awful at times.....sooo cruel.. Hugs 💋💋💋

I'm now only 1dp6dt.. Already going insane  

How are you ladies doing it??


----------



## charl1989

Morning everyone
Congrats on all the BFP's amazing news!!!!   
Sorry to hear about the chemicals and BFN's.
Well I have been testing all week which I shouldn't be doing (naughty)  
But I have had faint positives so did a clearblue today and got a BFP   still very early days and not meant to test till Friday. Xxx


----------



## mross

Hi there,

On my first ivf I had the pessariies and I bled non stop on them, we got a bfp but sadly miscarried later on. The pessariies are renowned for making you bleed and don't be surprised if you get lots of black and red blood, it's just the pesky things.  I won't use them now as I really struggled with it and if it gets worse might be worth going on to the injections, I'm 8 weeks pregnant now and have been on lubion injections this time and no bleeding, I've also used gestone and the bum bullets in the past....all better options than the ones your on just now. Good luck and fc xxx


----------



## SEMac14

Hi Ladies,

I posted a few days ago that I did a HPT 4dp5dt and it was negative. I couldn't wait for OTD which is the 11th November so I too a HPT today and it showed a strong positive line! I am soooo scared that it is wrong, can iy be wrong or am I pregnant. I am in shock xx BTW I am 8dp5dt


----------



## Misty82

Ladies I had my OTD today and it is a BFP!!! 
I'm so shocked as not feeling pregnant....I'm so happy right now but am scared at the same time as I know it's early days! 

Congratulations to everyone who got their BFP!!! I'm over the moon for you all let's hope and pray these little ones snuggle in nicely!!  

I'm really sorry to hear of those who have had Bfn.....I've been there and I know how hard it is! I'm sending hugs to all of you... 

Xxx


----------



## KRM14

Mizz_za  Congratulations!! Am so pleased for you!! 

I caved and tested yesterday and today and have had a BFP too!! Like you I completely can't believe it! Have my official test at the clinic tomorrow but am trying to make myself believe that I am actually pregnant!! 

Hope this awful 2ww is passing by as quickly as possible for the rest of you. Hope we will hear of lots more positives soon xx


----------



## MariMar

Hi All,

Can't believe I'm writing this, but I've had my first BFP... ever! After 3+ years and 3 x IVFs, this says a lot! I'm trying to be cautiously optimistic, as I've had some light brown spotting yesterday and today (OTD), but I did 2 tests and they looked fine. 

If BFP can happen for me, whether it works out or not in the end, it can happen! Really hope we get loads more BFPs on here!


----------



## Dolphins

Congratulations to all of the  's           and commiserations to all of the  's     as I know how this feel's.

And several BIG hugs to Babyninja with your chemical pregnany, I know how devastating this is, as I had one on my first cycle.       xx

Pinklizard - this waiting period is "SHEER torture".  I am sure it feel's like a longer wait then my previous other cycle's, it is just dragging, and I am trying to stay occupied.

Honeybee - my' testing day buddy'    I test on the 14th Nov. too.  I am going to try and hold out until then, but I agree that it is tempting.  How are you holding up?      

Hope everyone else is alright?

xx


----------



## Sas06

Evening ladies 
I've done the most silly thing as its a wk today we had our iui but today my boobs have been so painfull and I've had twinges in tummy for last 2 days so while DS was busy eating dinner I pop to the loo and spur of the moment I decided to do a sneaky test and even tho I known that hcg can stay in your body upto 10 days I started thinking after reading other people dosages mine very low mine was overtrelle 250 so so anyway it came out with BFP which I know could be a false reading but God am I praying it's real.


----------



## Narnea

Blimey so many BFPs! 
Save one for me!


----------



## Lambie36

Wow, so many BFP's !!! Congrats to everyone who got a bfp, gives the rest of us a lot if hope  

Those who didn't get a bfp this time around, I cant imagine how you must be feeling. Big hugs to you  

Sas06, when did you have your iui? When was your test day? Hope it is the real deal, good luck   . I had 10000 iu of pregnyl and i've been testing everyday to see when it leaves my system so that when/if I get a bfp I will know if it's the hcg or not. Today 8dp trigger I could barely see the second line. Infact it was so faint dh couldnt see it but I still think the was a faint line there. I know it will deffo be out of my system by tomorrow. xx


----------



## Dream come true

Hi can anyone share their two week wait symptoms. 
Im currently 5dp 2dt and have backache, cramps and feel sickly. I'm also so tired come afternoon. 
Xx


----------



## honey bee

Soooo many bfp's!! I can't wait for the front page to be updated  

Dolphin- I'm with you on not testing till the 14th! We are in it together!! 💋💋💋💋💋

Don't know about you but trying to relax is very unlikely chasing a one year old 😜😜😜😜
How are you getting on?


----------



## Lambie36

Hi there, I 'm currently on day 6 of 2ww or 8 days post trigger. So far the main symptoms I've had is painfull boobs, very strong af pains that go around my liwer back and today I seem to have lost my appetite to the point where i'm teasing myself with chocolates but I don't fell like having any  considering I have a very strong addiction to chocolates, it's SOO not me to turn down chocolates! I Have also started to feel a bit sickly today. I was planning on NOT symptom spotting, so obviously I am now analysing absolutely everything  . xx


----------



## Sas06

Lambie36- my overtrelle shot was 27th oct and iui was done 29th I was only on 37.5 of gonal_f and 0.25 of buserelin and my overtrelle (hcg shot) was 250
My OTD 12th this is 1st time I've ever tested early but I do know it could poss be wrong


----------



## Lambie36

I forgot to mention the exhaustion as well, but that started a day after the buserelin and gonal so don't know if thats part of 2ww symptoms


----------



## Lambie36

Oooooh, sas06, my trigger was on 28th October but I didn't have iui, it was timed intercourse. Your ahead of me by just 1 day. How many follies did you have and what size were they? Mine were on cd 9 2x 16mm 1x15mm and 1x13mm on the right and on the left 1x8mm. I triggered the next day (tuesday) at midnight. I did have a another shot of gonal f (50iu) to help the follies to reach 18mm or more, they had tuesday and Wednesday to grow, presuming I ovulated 36 hours after trigger. xx


----------



## Sas06

Mine was cd 9 my clinic only allow 2 follicles 14mm and over 
On cd9 I had 1x17mm on right and 18mm on left and 1x11mm 1x12  and about 4x8-9mm they only like me on 37.5 gonal every other day on same day cd9 done trigger shot at 9pm then on29th 11am iui was done 
This is my 4th cycle but 1 got canceled as loads of follices as I was on 74of gonal-f which is just to much for me they say xx


----------



## Pinklizard77

WOW crazy amount of BFPs today!  Well done everyone, sorry I haven't called out each one, there are too many!  Keep us posted.  Here's hoping they all stick.

To anyone who got bad news today, so sorry and sending big hugs

xxx


----------



## Lambie36

I'm guessing your day7 of 2ww as I'm day6. I don't know anything about ovitrelle (sp?) but if u only had 2500 it should be well out of your system by now, i could be wrong tho, perhaps someone more knowledgeable could comment. Sounds very promising tho   perhaps 2 implanted very early (day 5) and thats why your getting a + so early on? From what I've read the embie starts to implant from day 6-12 i think. My best friend had iui and had a positive pregnancy test on day 9, she was pregnant with 1 baby. Anyway, like I said, it sounds very promising, good luck and keep us updated


----------



## Sas06

Lambie36 : thanks I do hope it's real yeah I'm day 7 today 
When I done iui with my son I never even thought of testing early and it worked 1st time.  But trying for baby no2 been a lot harder.  The overtrelle was 250 pen my clinic don't let you do the 2500 shot they said that amount is for ivf I may be wrong even my pressaries are only 1 a night not 2 like a lot of people dowes I've seen


----------



## specaloo

Hi ladies, I'm on day 6 of a 3day transfer, so far I've had obvious tenderness from transfer, sore boobs, on Mon I had quite sharp stabbing pains in the side that my embies were put in, lasted the afternoon & some of the evening, spontaneous AF cramping that disappears as soon as it appears, lower backache, waking early, i thought I felt a bit sick early this morning but could just be me living in hope!! haha!

Oh & tiredness in the afternoons...


----------



## Cloudy

I have always used pessaries and have had a few occasions of bleeding because of irritation, but only a little bit and it's never been a problem.

I always think if something worries you enough to write it on here it's worth calling the clinic for extra reassurance.

Good luck

Xxx

P.s. I'm moving your post over to the 2ww section as I think you will get a few more replies


----------



## zskp

Pinklizzard77 I'm not with a clinic it was just natural and as we speak I'm on cd 41 and still no af not a sign but I still have not tested to scared. I have not tested because of all the negatives and my mc in 2012. But according to my chart if I'm pregnant I will be 6wks 06/11/2014.


----------



## Dream come true

Lambie, I wasnt symtom spotting this time either but I can't help it. The only thing with my boobs is they feel fuller. 
Specaloo lower back a he for me and tired in afternoons too. I hope these are all good signs for us all. 
Are any ov you tempted to test early?  I daren't this time. I did last time. And is so down heartening seeing that negative result. 
Thank you for replies. 
Xxx


----------



## Lambie36

Dream come true, I know what you mean about getting down hearted hun, every so often I think that it will be a bfn and my heart sinks and stops and skips a beat! But, saying that I have been testing everyday since trigger to see when trigger leaves my system and also to "prepare" myself for a bfn instead of waiting and being hopefull till otd. Everyone is different and you have to do what you feel comfortable with. Goid luck to you too and everyone else who is on the 2ww. Now, I'm going to try to go to sleep, as you can see it's past 3am and although I am utterly exhausted, I cant seem to sleep at all! I wonder if thats a positive sign


----------



## AnnaBre

Hallo everyone, can I join please? I just did a "almost" natural cycle since my fertility doc had to go for a hand operation! 

I injected myself ovitrelle 250iu on the 29th. Ovulated probably on the 31st. OTD 14Nov. Not holding out much hope since DH has a low count.....but it only takes 1 😉.

Congrats on all the BPFs!


----------



## AnnaBre

Sas06, I have a little experience with Ovitrelle. My previous cycle I tested every day from 8 days past trigger. That is 6 DPO. I tested positive on 6DPO, 7DPO and 8DPO. Negative on 9DPO. And got my BFP ON 10DPO. Therefor the first day the trigger was out of my system was 9DPO(11days past trigger). BUT everyone's metabolism of drugs are different! Good luck, I really hope it is the real deal for you.


----------



## fiona_apple28

Hello ladies congratulation to all got BFP.
Im a bit worried lately maybe someone can lift my hope.  I am now 8 days past my day 2 transfer, I feels very sore on my tummy from the very beginning till now. I have 2 day 2 embryo grade 1 (4& 5 cell).  On the implantation day I have strong feeling that something is going on my tummy, really really have sharp pains so I feel positive. The thing is im on prednisolone since before transfer, I cant feel any sore/big breast, nausea or light headed, I feel pretty normal except for occasional back pains and continues sore tummy and my bladder is really really sensitive.  Not feeling any preg symptoms makes me worry if it did work or not.  Hope anyone can enlighten me and lift my hope that I can be preggy.  thanks.


----------



## specaloo

Dreamcometrue.... i didn't test early last time but AF arrived so didn't need to, I'm going to try my hardest not to test early this time round. I almost feel like I don't want to test at all in case it's not the result i want to see, weird huh!
I'm really hoping those sharp pains I had on monday were implantation, the days match when it should've been, although I feel my symptoms are dying out a bit now.....aaaarrrgghhh!


----------



## specaloo

Fiona apple, I'm exactly the same as you, Im on day 7 of a 3 day transfer so day10po & i also had exact same symptoms as you, especially on what would've been approximate implantation day....God....the pain!!!  but that has all subsided now, I'm hoping these are all good signs too but we will see...........


----------



## fiona_apple28

thanks specallo, nice to hear im not the only one!


----------



## Mar31

Congratulations everyone on your positive results     

SusanDoh ...sooooo glad you got a positive    

We had the blood test at hospital on Monday and it was positive too         

I went to work inbetween and it was the longest wait ever as we had not tested in the 2WW. 

Feel totally overjoyed but early early days and following my last m/c we are optimistically cautious   

I feel that it is our time this time around though   

The nurse said it was a reading of 330! So pretty high. Had two embies put back in so excited to see what the scan brings!!! 


Sooooo sorry to people with bad news     never give up hope though   

Mar xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mizz_ZA

Wow, so lovely to see all the BFP's here....     Amazing news. well done ladies.

To those of you with bad news - so sorry. Take care of yourselves & keep trying. xx

Hugs to you all.x


----------



## charl1989

Fiona_apple28 and specaloo- your signs sound great I didn't have any normal pregnancy symptoms with my daughter apart from af pains a lot, I was convinced it hadn't worked as I had no symptoms but  turned out to be a BFP! This time I have had the same but feel really sick. Xx

Congrats to all the BFPs   

Baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## Daisychain79

Hi ladies, 


Congrats to the BFP's!!! Whoo whoo!! and BFN's, don't give up - your time WILL come.

I've been on and off these boards for a year or so now, and I need to ask you ALL for some major good vibes tomorrow -I'm having my 3rd IUI (but first IUI after lap) after trying medicated cycles for four months. Please please please could you all send me positive vibes at 10am tomorrow morning (GMT +2)? This has been such a long, hellish journey and i really need this month to be my month. You're the only ones I can tell as I'm not even telling friends and family about my infertility struggles, so your support would be so gratefully accepted (and needed).

Many thanks,

Daisy


----------



## Josie1

Sending positive vibes your way Daisy x


----------



## Sas06

Lots of positive vibes coming your way daisy good luck Hun


----------



## specaloo

Good Luck & Positive vibes been sent your way Daisy...


----------



## kk79

Hi peeps

I cant quite believe I'm about to type this but the blood test has just come back from the clinic and its a BFP!!!!!!!!
I'm gobsmacked, cant believe it - I was completely convinced this was another failed cycle.

Holy moly.......!!!!


----------



## honey bee

Good luck daisy!!

Wow what a lucky thread!!

Hope their is a bfp waiting for us too!! 💋💋💋💋


----------



## Lambie36

Lots of positives vibes being sent your way daisy    
This thread is turning out to be a very lucky thread! Congrats to everyone who have gotten bfp's, good luck to the rest of us xx


----------



## Rufioisere21

Hi all baby dust to all hope I can join, day 16 of a 30 day cycle fingers crossed x nice to see so many bfps x


----------



## herbesa

Huge congratulations to all the bfps!!!!  
Im hoping there's one left for me  
I test tomorrow,  so anxious. I "think" I have ohss (only spoken to clinic on the phone) which my clinic says is a good sign. I wish they hadn't really, the self preservation in me still thinks its negative to soften the blow. 
God this wait is crazy!!


----------



## Jenbal

Hi ladies!

Can I join? We had 2 x 6 day blasts transferred today. OTD  is 14/11/14.

Sharry- can you add me to the front page?

Hoping I get to know you all during this 9day wait?!

Jen x x


----------



## Juju77

Reckon I'm out for the month even though I don't have AF. I'm 9 or 10 DPO.

Got cramps like AF is about to come and have another thrush infection (I get them premenstrually). I did have tons of dreams this month about positive pregnancy tests and I had really bad cramping on 5 and 6 DPO that I thought was weird as it wasn't anywhere near my period, but I reckon I'm just a crazy person who is seeing what she wants to see


----------



## Lambie36

Juju77, please don't lose hope, it's still far too early to know for sure. Unless you get full blown af, there is still every chance you could get a bfp! I think the majority of us get an otd of 14 dpo and some are even told 16 dpo! When is your otd? Sending you lots of     And also   xx


----------



## Sas06

Juju77: don't give up hope.  When I fell pregnant with my son I had AF cramps and thought it was on its way so there is hope for you.  When is your OTD.


----------



## Juju77

Thanks Ladies

If my cycle is 28 days then my test date would be 10th November but my cycle varies and can be 30 days or a few times even 34 so I'm not sure exactly when to test, I thought maybe next Wednesday if I haven't had AF I'd test then, but I don't think my chances are very good and I'm angry with myself for dreaming up positive results when my body clearly feels differently.

I'm starting to think I have something medical wrong with me as I know I timed it right last time but when I tried to get advice from doctor he just told me not to have one as I have arthritis. Hardly helpful of him 

Good luck to everyone and hope to read more BFP's.


----------



## Lambie36

What an awful doctor!   Don't worry hun, af type cramping can actually be a positive sign! I Personally know of so many women who all said they had af cramping in 2ww. If your otd is on the 10th or a couple of days later then it is far too early to write yourself off   
My cousin has arthritis and she has recently given birth to baby no 4! Try to remain positive (easier said than done) but positive thinking is good for you and a possible beanie   xx


----------



## Misty82

Good luck ladies who are testing tomorrow! 

Congratulations to everyone who has had a BFP....I hope our lil bambinos snuggle in nicely and stay a goof 9 months on to s healthy baby xx

Big hugs to all those who got them horrible BFN....don't give up!!! 

Xxxx


----------



## herbesa

Got my BFP this morning. Im in total shock!


----------



## Sas06

Herbesa congratulations on your BFP x


----------



## Parky77

Hi Sharry, 

Can I be added please OTD 20/11

Hope you all don't mind me joining?  I've inly just had ET (yesterday the 6th) so no symptoms as yet!!!


----------



## Rufioisere21

Hi ladies I was wondering I'm 28 and been trying for 6 months with non joy, I woula really appreciate any advice on when to do something. Do I see the doctor? X


----------



## Josie1

Depending on your surgery, they will probably want you to be actively trying for 2 years because of your age. 

I know 6 months feels a while but it's not. My friend took over a year to fall pregnant naturally x


----------



## Pickle123

Hello everyone, do you mind if I join?.

Parky, I'm on the exact same timetable as you. Had an 8-cell day 3 transfer yesterday. It was my only egg and I was so relieved it made it this far. Hoping and praying now for a bfp on 20th Nov.

Congrats to all those with their BFPs and hugs to those who didn't get the news we all want x


----------



## Pinklizard77

Hello all

many congrats to the new BFPs, it's amazing to see so many!

And to those with less positive news, I'm so sorry :-(

I have a couple of questions - I have a BFP at 13dp5dt, today is OTD and I phoned my clinic who have booked me in for a scan on 3rd Dec when in theory I would be 8w2d.  I'm surprised not to have blood tests, is this usual?  We are self-funded.

Also, do I go see my normal GP too so I get on the NHS list??

I know I'm still very early, just wondering how to proceed.

Thank you

xx


----------



## Sas06

Hi pinklizard every clinic is different but they usually scan to confirm pregnacy when your a about 7 weeks to much sure every is where it should be my clinic never done blood to confirm but as to doctors once you've had your scan make an app with your go who will then refer to a midwife and you will most likely hear from them before your 12wks and its then just treated as a normal pregnacy hope this helps x


----------



## Rufioisere21

Thankyou josie guess I will keep trying x doesn't help that I'm always in a rush to do everything


----------



## pumpkin1975

MariMar Yeah!!!!!! Big congratulations xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi ladies

I've just had IUI yesterday, unfortunately we were having IMSI treatment but this was converted to IUI as one follicule grew dominantly. Feeling bloated today.

Please can you add me *Sharry* OTD 19th

X


----------



## honey bee

Jenbel you too are testing the same date as myself.. How are you baring up?? One week today!! Yay!! It's dragging already lol


❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤SHARRY❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

Sharry can you please add me, test day is the 14th nov and its FET xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pickle123

Hey Pinklizard

Congrats on your bfp! 

This is my first round so no expert but my clinic doesn't do beta bloods either - though you could request them and see what they say. At mine, you go back for a scan at 8 weeks and then, all being well, they discharge you and tell you to book your pregnancy in with the GP. Good luck and happy & healthy nine months to you xx


----------



## Pickle123

Congratulations Marimar!! Really pleased for you! xx


----------



## Pinklizard77

Thanks all for the advice on scans.  I decided to book in at my docs as I'd be 12 weeks just after Xmas, and we have a week's holiday booked then too, so thought it better to get in earlier rather than later.  If it doesn't work out I won't have lost anything, will just have to make a difficult phone call to cancel.  My clinic are insistent no scans and no bloods needed!  Seems strange after so much intense activity to now be left to my own devices (with progesterone of course!) for nearly 4 weeks (assuming things continue of course)....


----------



## Moldog

Hi *pinklizard77* I think that's terrible your clinic doesn't do bloods or scans earlier, my OTD is Monday I have bloods that morning results by afternoon and the reading are really important. If it's positive I will then have bloods every 48hrs to see if the numbers are doubling then a scan at 5/6 weeks to check if the pregnancy is in the rights place. This may sound over the top to some of the ladies on here but without it last time I would have not been as informed of the problems that may lie ahead and eventually did. Xx


----------



## Lambie36

Dont know whats wrong with me today, feel really negative and woke up convinced it hasn't worked  
Such a turn around as I was feeling very positive up until today! Hcg is out of my system, tested negative yesterday and today. I Think I was hoping for a slight second line today (stupid of me, I know) it's too early to get a second line but you can't help secretly wishing tho . I had really bad cramps on day 5 and 6 but af pains have gone today, I'm only having dull pains. Sorry for the negative post, I guess i'm after some reassurance xx


----------



## Dolphins

Jenbel, welcome and join the 14th November club, I think there is 3 of us due to test then.  I am going to try and be patient and test on the 14th Nov. I have been patient with my previous 3 cycles.  Jenbel when are you thinking of testing? And how are you doing on this dreadful wait?

I have had a really bad nausea day today, and felt sharp stabbing pains in my abdomen, are these implantation pains does anyone know?  I have been feeling sickly again since Wednesday 2dpt with a 6 day blastocyst in.

Anyway, this 2WW is seriously dragging, even though I am quite busy with my son, he is of that age that I have to keep my eye on him all of the time, as he is now reaching up, and has just started crawling.    He turned 15 mths old yesterday, and I don't know where all the time as gone.  

Congratulations to all of the  's and commiserations to all of the  's, I am so sorry, hugs to you all.    

xxx



xx


----------



## misserilee

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing OK in the 2ww.

Feels unbelievable but I got my positive yesterday on OTD - a BFP after 3 long years of trying. This was my first FET after a freeze all egg collection as the doctors collected 47 eggs. Ouch!
So now I am 4w + 5 with a scan booked for 10 days time when I am 6 weeks to check not ectopic.
So excited but equally nervous because it is still early days. hard to explain but I had arrived at the conclusion that I would never be lucky enough to fall pregnant. I have never been happier to be wrong

Good luck everyone

Erica x


----------



## Jenbal

Honey bee- I had my transfer yesterday 2x 6 day blasts. Does that mean I'm 1dp6dt??
I have been getting a pinching feeling today and panicked that it would be AF. Is this me being crazy?  
How many did you have out back?

This wait seems like forever and it's only 9 days for me!

Dolphins- I am going to test on OTD. When will the trigger be out of our system? I haven't felt nauseous but have had the pains. This wait seems so slow!!

Misserilee-     Congrats on your BFP!! 47 eggs. Ouch indeed. I thought 23 was loads and I egg shared! How many did you freeze?

Hi everyone else!

Jen x x x


----------



## honey bee

Evening everyone,

Dolphin and jenbal...looks like we are all in it together till the 14th one week today!!! 
I shall be waiting till otd too.

Yes jenbal that makes you 1dp6dt
I'm 3dp6dt

We have been really lucky in the fact we only had 2 embryos  frozen... And both survived!! Just preying at least one sticks!!
I have had the tiniest spot of blood (only saw it on close inspection) could be a good or bad sign..

I'm having bad back aches..
Problem is all signs for a positive test is the same as af!! Ggggrrrrr

Lambie36, chin up!! It's so natural to feel up and down.. I must of done the same already 5 times a day!! Enjoy as much as you can being in a pupo bubble.. That's what I'm wanting to do...

How are all you other lovely ladies??.


----------



## Lambie36

Thanks honey bee, I know i'm being silly, don't know whats come over me today. I Have been feeling quite emotional since yesterday and I've been a bit snappy too, poor dh  this whole journey has been such an emotional rollercoaster. 

I see your otd is a day after mine. Best of luck to you


----------



## Narnea

Got my BFP yesterday 8dp3dt! Faint but stronger today - so glad I tested early OTD 15th.
So exciting


----------



## Parky77

2 sleeps down, only 12 to go!!!

Is it too early to test?

I am joking!!!  I won't be allowed to test until OTD anyway dp won't let me!


----------



## honey bee

Parky77 your post made me smile!!   we all think it... I was weirdly thinking it walking out of the clinic!! Hahaha I personally really want to wait till otd, that's if the ugly af hasn't made an appearance by then!! 

Narnea congratulations!!! 
Wowzers...this thread is really lucky!! Yahooooooooooooo

Lambie- this journey makes you think all sorts of crazy things, it can be the most up and down experience we will ever face, it's so easy to feel irrational, last cycle I did I remember looking at a woman at work that was complaining about how badly behaved her children were... For a split second I actually wanted to push her off her chair and scream at her.... It's kinda funny but that's how I felt!! How could she have children?? We all do it  sounds like you have a good dh... He probably just doesn't know what to say... Mine never does 😜
Hope you are having a more positive day today?

Dolphin and jenbal... 6days to go!!!!!!!

Love to everyone else
HB xxxx


----------



## MariMar

Hi All,

Have been waiting for some betas, as it all seems to be too good to be be true, but got a BFP (my first...ever!) on my OTD on Wednesday. So glad I waited, as I've had spotting since the day before OTD, and really had given up hope. Things can obviously go very wrong, and I'm trying to not count my chickens, but I'm so happy. Scared, but happy! Really hope there will be loads of other BFPs on here soon, and so much love to the BFNs.


----------



## honey bee

Marimar... Congratulations!!!!


----------



## HazelW

Hello ladies, please can I join you? I've had 2 blasts transferred today and my OTD is 18th nov. I had EC on 3rd, so I worked it out to 17th, but the clinic said 18th.  I don't think they're counting today, weirdly!


Marimar - congratulations!


I'll read back and see what you've all been up!
Xx


----------



## Jenbal

Hazel- welcome. I hade 2xblasts on Thursday 6th and was told to test on 14th. So a 9 day wait. Yours is only a 10 day wait. Sounds about right?! Who knows. It all seems a lifetime away when you are ticking each day off  

Marimar and Narnea-    Hurray!! Congrats on your BFP. X

Honeybee- so glad that's another day down. I just want to test already lol. I am going to wait until until OTD but the thought is always is my mind. I have seen that a tiny spot is a good thing! Do you find yourself constantly wondering what is going on in there?

Parky77- I had exactly the same though when I woke up this morning. DH is the only thing from stopping me testing everyday!

Dolphin- how are you today?

AFM- so I am 2dp6dt and I don't feel much. Besides the crampy/pinchy feelings. DH caught me standing in the mirror checking if my nipples were darker lol. He thinks I am getting stranger by the day! I keep waking up really early after having some weird dreams. So confusing.

Hi everyone else!

Jen x x


----------



## Stinky84💜

Hey everyone, could I possibly join your thread?

I had a natural FET on Thursday and my OTD is 19th November. Would love to be part of the thread in the hope it helps me get through the 2ww!!

Hope everyone is well.

Stinky x


----------



## Katy_81

Hello ladies,

Please could I join?

My EC was on the 3rd November and today I had a top quality blast transferred with 2 x frosties.  OTD is the 17th November.  Looking forward to sharing the 2ww ride with you all  

Katy x


----------



## Pinxy78

Hey ladies good luck for you all in your 2ww I will be watching with my fingers crossed for you all, sadly my 2ww came to an end yesterday with a BFN 😥

Seems to be a lucky thread tho so lots of baby dust to you all. 

Jenbal I hope you don't mind me asking but your profile says you donated eggs, did your clinic proactivly ask/promote this or did you have to ask? It's something I think I may want to do so curious on how it came  about for you, until going through this I never appreciated how many people need DE and as I'm definitely going to try a 2nd time so may be able to help someone else

X


----------



## Jenbal

Hi pinxy- we heard it on the radio!! We called the lister and spoke to them about it and I just couldn't believe we hadn't thought of this as an option. After explaining it to DH we decided it was a great opportunity to help someone else aswell as cut the cost of treatment. In total we paid £845. It is well worth looking into.

I often think of my recipient and hope that she has the perfect outcome!

Pm me if you have any other questions. I'd be happy to help x x


----------



## specaloo

AAARRRGGHHH I'm going mad with frustration, I really want to test NOW or at least tomorrow morning, I'm 9dp3dt.....too early u think?   
had a tiny bit of spotting before & pain now in my womb that the embies are in, keep expecting nasty AF to arrive,


----------



## Pinklizard77

*specaloo*, my personal opinion is that the problem with testing early is you don't know either way if you can trust it. So it some ways all it will do is intensify the uncertainty. Just a personal perspective! Good luck xx


----------



## specaloo

good point there Pinklizard, To be honest I'm not exactly sure when my OTD date is....is it exactly 2weeks from transfer?


----------



## Pinklizard77

Specaloo, it seems to depend by clinic, mine was 14 days after, and it doesn't seem to matter whether it was a 3 or 5 day transfer,  so ET was a Saturday and OTD was today ( I had tested early which is why I feel as I do!!!). x


----------



## Dream come true

Well I caved and tested today 
8dt2dt and I got a faint positive. It's not the trigger cos I tested that out. Has anyone else tested positive so early on? 
Xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi, an early congratulations! Please can I ask how you tested it out? Did u just test everyday?

Thanks
X


----------



## Mertle

Hiya. I test at 6dp3dt and got a faint positive. Then the lines got darker everyday. On day 7 I used a CBD and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dream come true

Hi pumpkin, I tested from Monday which was 3 days after transfer and it was positive Tuesday and Wednesday. On Thursday it was negative. 

Hi mertle  that's great to hear.  Congratulations on your pregnancy. I can't wait to test in morning again. 
Thank you for your replys and congratulations. This is such a rolacoaster. 
Xx


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

I got a faint positive 7 days past transfer and I knew it was genuine, as I to had tested the trigger shot out.

Good luck
X


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

A BIG warm welcome to all of the newbies, Stinky, Katy, etc. I hope that this thread bring's you much luck!       

Honeybee and Jenbal - how are my two testing buddies doing?  I hope you are well, and not pulling your hair out too much.  Jenbal, I am not sure how long the initial hcg stay's in your system, as this time I had a FET, and didn't need the trigger shot!!!!  Only 6 more days to go, can you believe it! Saying that though! It is still going slow.  How are you both going to celebrate if it work's? Have you dared think about it?

Anyway! Bye for now.

xx


----------



## Parky77

Going to sleep now cause then that 3/14 sleeps done!!!  Why does my clinic give such a long gap fri ET to OTD?  14 days after a 3dt anyone else the same?

I don't get why the scientists can't work this not out, I bet they would in greys anatomy!!!

Sleep tight all. God luck to those testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## honey bee

Dolphin, 
How ever much is it dragging!! Aaaarrgghhh 
Our clinic we have to test 14th then if it's positive we have to test again the following Friday... Then and only then we can book in for a scan (7weeks) 
Feels like forever away... I don't dare think or get excited... I feel I would jinx it   
What about you??

Parky, that's not too long after a three day transfer, our first cycle was a 3 day transfer... We too then had a 14 day wait, 
This time our embryos were frozen on day 6 so it shortens the waiting part after transfer... If that makes sense, it goes on which clinic but mainly the days.. 
I would say a 13 day wait is ok but personally I would stick to the otd they give you... So frustrating isn't it!! I feel for you as it must feel like forever 😥😥😥


----------



## Maxi2

I tested 6dp4dt. Got a faint positive which got darker in the following days.

Good luck xxxxx


----------



## chellelauz

I'm 13dp5dt and my test date is not until Tuesday arrgggghh its starting to crack me up now but determined to stick to test date!!! 

It's all a waiting game every bit of this ivf journey xxx

Good luck all


----------



## Misty82

Hey Parky 77, I had to wait 14days after my 3dt for OTD. I think it's normal. 
The wait is ridiculously hard especially if u test early and it comes back negative😔. 
I got my BFP on the 5th Nov and now I'm waiting for them to call me with a scan date. 
I am literally crapping myself....it's really hard because I just want to know there is a heartbeat and that my lil embie/s are growing. 
I don't have any symptoms which puts me on edge...sometimes I get little cramps but in a way I want to be sick or I want my boobs to ache lol. Is that mad?? 
Does anyone else in this wait for scan feel the same way? 

I'm scared to cough and laugh to hard for fear Of unsettling anything lol!!! 

Still being back at work makes my days go a bit quicker which is a good thing I suppose.....AFM I'm praying for all our embies to grow and snuggle in nicely.....good luck girls....let's keep the lucky baby dust going!   

Big hugs to those who got BFN I wish there was something we could all do to change things. Don't give up    Xxx


----------



## Moldog

Morning guys I'm out a BFN for me, started bleeding last night. Tested this morning, my consultant still wants me to have the bloods done tomorrow to confirm. 
Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Dream come true

Tested this morning and the second line is just the same as last nite. I was expecting it to be darker today. 
Xx


----------



## HazelW

So sorry Moldog, have a quiet day. Big hugs to you. Xxxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Congratulations, I would suggest stepping away from the pee sticks. HCG in urine fluctuates depending on the strength of your wee, it is a very inaccurate indicator. Also, even with the same brand and same pack of pee sticks it is possible for the lines to be different shades using the same wee. So it is therefore possible that with a higher HCG you might still get the same colour or even lighter line. If you really really want to do additional tests wait 48 hours between tests and do them at exactly the same time of day.xx


----------



## specaloo

I CAVED, I CAVED!! tested this morning, my OTD is Thursday, & i got....... a !!! 

so, so so HAPPY but also scared & hesitant...just in case!! x


----------



## Katy_81

Morning ladies. 

Dolphins - thank you for the lovely warm welcome  

So, 1dp5dt and not a whole lot to report. My boobs are really sore but they were already quite sore before ET due to the pessaries.  Also quite thirsty. I take it it's too early to be seeing any symptoms?


----------



## Sas06

Hi everyone hope your all having s good weekend so far 
Welcome to all the new ladies this site is great for support.  
Sorry moldog for your sad news I hope your ok   And any one else I may have missed 
Congratulation specaloo on your  

So I tested again this morning and it's still  For me so hoping it's all ok but OTD wed 

Good luck to everyone else who due to test soon lots baby dust coming your way


----------



## HazelW

Specaloo - huge congratulations!  Well done you.  But naughty naughty for testing early!


Sas06 -     for early testing, but congratulations to you too,

Katy - I worked my OTD out to be 17th nov (had 5 day transfer yesterday, same as you), because that is EC + 14 days.  However, my clinic have said Tuesday as 10 DPT.  They don't appear to have counted ET day as one of the days. Xxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hazel - every clinic seems to be different. I know Pixanne from the oct/nov cycle buddies thread also had ET yesterday but her OTD is after mine as well i think. I have no idea why they are different. I'm sure I've seen some ladies with an OTD of the 20th!


----------



## Juju77

I think I'm out.

No AF yet (I'm day 27) but I've had cramps on and off since ovulation and cramps all day yesterday. I did have two extremely painful 'electric shock' type pains in the centre of my uterus yesterday - never had that before, the best way I can describe it is like having a lightening bolt in my uterus, if that makes any sense. I looked it up on the net and apparently some ladies have had that when they are pregnant, but I suppose it could be a trapped nerve or maybe a sign of a heavy period? I literally couldn't breathe when it happened.

Today I am getting a migraine which is very bad (I get migraines the day before or day of period) although the cramps have gone.

I think I will either get AF this evening or tomorrow. If it doesn't come by tomorrow I will get suspicious as it always follows the migraine.


----------



## Stinky84💜

Thank you for the warm welcome Dolphins  

Sending hugs to Moldog  

Huge congrats specloo! 

Glad everything is still well Sas06!

Juju77 try to stay strong (easier said than done though) Sending you hugs too  

AFM
Not many symptoms   Just been really really tired and had a few twinges.

I'm wishing my life away at the moment lol! I'm getting anxious as my DH doesn't want to test early but I know I won't be able to wait till the 19th and I know he will be mad if I test without him! I don't know what to do!!!! 

Stinky x


----------



## Pinklizard77

Hi everyone

*specaloo* and *sas06* fantastic news on the BFPs, fingers crossed for you both 

*juju77* and *Moldog* and anyone else who fears bad news, so sorry and holding out hope for you all

*susandoh*, I am in the same place as you, the wait is KILLING me, my scan with the clinic is 3rd Dec which is 3.5 weeks away which just seems like FOREVER. Please don't misunderstand me, I totally know I am very fortunate to be in the position of having a BFP, and I should be patient, but I'm really struggling with it! I'm contemplating paying for a private scan (which seems bonkers as I am self-funded anyway) just to get me through the next few weeks. If it isn't going to work out, I just want to know.

Ladies in the waiting zone before testing, it is so hard, hold out as long as you can would be my advice (having failed to do that this time!)

x


----------



## specaloo

Thankyou everyone, i don't think it's properly sunk in yet, feels a bit 'unreal'?? although this cycle "felt" very different to my other ones, 

I shouldn't of tested early but I've felt pretty nauseous the last few days & having some funny twinges in my left womb, it just seemed that i needed to test...  that's my excuse anyway!  

I'm so sorry to the ladies who haven't got there yet, I think everyone on here can empathise with you & know what your going through


----------



## Katy_81

Congratulations Specaloo


----------



## Dolphins

Pinklizard, I felt that waiting for the scans once you found out you had a BFP were far worse than the dreaded 2WW, so ladies if you think that the 2WW is bad, you haven't seen anything yet!     for testing early though Pinklizard, but congratulations on your           

I've been feeling quite low emotionally these past couple of days, as today I visited somewhere where I last visited just 3 days before I was rushed into hospital to have my premature baby last year, and it made me feel sad going to visit the place today, as when I was there last year, I was in a naive and happy bubble, contended that I was pregnant, and now today when I visited, ALL I could think off was what happened just 3 days after visiting there.  It is still very painful and raw what happened to me, but after experiencing something like that, I don't think that you truly get over it, you don't forget it anyhow!

Anyway! Enough of that!  I have still been feeling sick today, and for the last 2 or 3 days I have been feeling some pain near to my c-section scar, so I am not sure what that's about.

Congratulations specaloo and sas06 on your  's            

So sorry Moldog and juju70     take some time for yourselves, and look after yourselves.

Anyway!  Bye for now.

p.s. I have now started to toilet watch now, since yesterday, hoping that I am not going to bleed, it is awful isn't it? Wishing for blood not to appear, anyway! bye for now.  

xx


----------



## Jenbal

Dolphins- the ability to visit somewhere that holds a painful memory takes strength and courage so, well done you  

Stay strong my testing buddy  

Honeybee- how are you today? Any symptoms?

Specaloo-     Congrats!!

Katy- I haven't had too much in the way of symptoms and if I feel anything i feel like it's all in my mind. Welcome to this dreadful wait!

Juju- fingers crossed AF stays away  

Stinky- my DH has confiscated all tests. I thought I had some stashed but when I checked he had found them too   stay strong. Aren't you scared to test early?


AFM- I thought I had slight nausea this morning but it vanished so I may have imagined it   Have also had some stretching feelings and some crazy dreams!? I am on constant knicker watch too. I am switching between feeling hopeful and hopeless. This wait is driving me nuts.

Fingers crossed for all waiting for scans and OTD.

Hi everyone else!!

Jen x x


----------



## suzyr

Not used the boards too much this time and been pretty chilled until today when I had a bit of an emotional day, feeling like things may not have worked. Had FET on 31st Oct and due to test on 14th, had absolutely no symptoms whereas last time I did so am a bit worried....though I guess every pregnancy is different?! 
Nothing to do except wait, wish I could hibernate until Friday. 
Good luck to anyone testing this week xx


----------



## specaloo

Jen, that's why i tested early in the end, had the exact same symptoms as you & our OTD is the same day!  I kinda wish i had waited but hey-ho!  x


----------



## Pinklizard77

Thank you *dolphins*. I can't imagine revisiting something so traumatic - nothing anyone can say or do can make up for that, I hope you are getting lots of big hugs.

Welcome* suzyr* and happy hibernating  xx


----------



## honey bee

Dolphin, you are so brave, takes courage to revisit such a hard time, thinking of you!
Hope the pupo bubble  turns into a pregnant bubble and fri you can celebrate the next chapter.. The scan wait is horrid I agree 😳😳😳😳

Specialoo you are now in a totally different happy place, I'm so pleased for you... Thursday isn't long away!! 😘

Suztr- Every pregnancy is very different! Hold on 😘😘 our test days are also the same.. 4 of us!! ❤❤❤❤

Jen... Wow some fantastic signs there!!!!!!!!!!!! Fingers crossed..


How confession time... I'm going insane!!! 

               

I'm a grade A muppet!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have gone through this wait what feels like lots before.. I am a firm believer to wait till test day... But some how I had a second of weakness...

Yesterday morning 5dp6dt (4.5 really) I woke up and dh and DS were downstairs, I did my usual going and having my morning wee...
Sitting on the side was the two tests my clinic gave me (basic ones... You know the ones) and I ripped open the pack and finished my wee on it...?
The second I did it I regretted it and shoved it in the packet not to look...

Two days before I had a speck of pink Crinone gel which got me rather excited so I was convinced it had worked!!  

All day the test in the bin was on my mind... I even did dinner etc and put the peelings in the bin! I found myself last night just having to find it to see...

What ever is happening to me?? I am officially nuts!!!!
Well the test was negative and I feel totally shattered from it... 
I deff now won't test again till the 14th but it's made me feel like it's totally game over... I'm gutted!!!!!! 
I hope it changes however it's taught me a valuable lesson.. It's not worth testing early... And hide the tests till test date..
If the hadn't been on the side I know testa tion wouldn't have set in...

Feeling pants!!

Hbxxx


----------



## Juju77

Well, I got horrible migraine yesterday morning which usually means AF that evening or today. Still haven't got it yet though which is a bit weird. Not holding out much hope as still have cramps like I'm on AF and the centre of my uterus is permanently pinched, not a good sign. If it was pg stretching it would prob come and go. I did have a very vivid dream where I went to hospital and the doc showed me some positive pg tests and some scan pictures, then I got put on this hospital bed with a little girl. Not reading too much into that either since I want a baby so much I think it's just messing with my head.

Sore boobs (PMS sign for me), slight nausea that is hardly noticable (but may be unresolved stomach ulcer that keeps rearing its head).

If I can get to day 32 I might have a chance....


----------



## honey bee

Juju - chin up chick.... Not long to wait... Really preying the horrible af stays away for us all!!! Xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Honeybee, "thank you" for your lovely comments, but oh! I thought that we was in it together with not testing until our OTD on Fri. but you've tested early!    Well! I'm determined to wait, I have for all of my previous other cycles, and there is a reason why they give you a OTD, but I don't want to rub it in, and I am sorry that you feel awful, here's some hugs.    xx

I hope that you are holding out Jenbal, and not caving in, and hope that you coping alright with the 2WW.  At the moment, I am not feeling too optimistic, as I got really irritable with my partner at the weekend like I had PMT, but I just after hope that I am wrong!!!

Everyone else, I hope that you are doing alright, at this difficult time, keep your chin's up.     xx

xx


----------



## honey bee

That made me smile... I know dolphin... I'm a plonker!!  I deserve that  
I can't believe I did it!! Not sure what I expected?? Do you think it was too early to tell? That's what I'm hanging on.. 

Sounds like it's that time in the tww we are all getting a little restless!!


----------



## Dolphins

It definately is too early to tell I think, but I hope that you'll be able to hang on now until OTD.

Hope everyone else is alright?

xx


----------



## honey bee

Dolphin..I will don't you worry 😜😜😜 

I have the full heavy feeling I usually get with AF but you really can't tell as i had it in the two with ds too. 
How are you getting through your days with your lo? Are you doing lifting etc?? It's impossible not too!! 😘


----------



## Zombie

Hello!

Had my day 5 ET this morning and have been given an appointment for a test on 19th November. Can I be added to the list please?

Trying not to be too hopeful and obsessive!


----------



## chellelauz

Hey everyone hope ur all good and behaving urselfs with those pee sticks!!!   

I am 14dp5dt and I'm soo proud of myself for not caving in and testing early!!!! My test date is tomorrow and I'm really bricking it just encase its a negative but soooo excited if its a positive arrrrggghhh can't wait now!!!!


----------



## HazelW

Chellaluz, thats a really long wait! I'd have caved by now!  Fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Mungobungo, congratulations on being PUPO!

Honeybee, I'm carrying on very much as normal, but doing more piggybacks than tummy carrying.  My dd has come down with a sickness bug today so I can see me doing quite a lot of carrying over the next few days, bless her.  As you say, it's impossible not to lift them.  But it's something you're used to doing, rather than suddenly starting to lift a hefty child up.  So it should be fine, I reckon.  If lifting other children stopped people getting pregnant, everyone would have huge age gaps!

Juju, hope your AF has stayed away and you're feeling better.

Hugs and baby dust to everyone else.

AFM, I had some cramping this morning but it could easily have been in my head.  Is 3dp5dt too early to test with a really sensitive test??! I've got some that measure 10mcg of HCG.


----------



## Lambie36

Hi ladies, I had ovulation induction with injectables and my trigger was 13 days ago and I ovulated 11 days ago. I Have been testing with the internet cheapies to see when the trigger leaves my system, I got a negative on day 8. I kept on testing because a positive again would mean it's true and not the hcg jab. Anyway, yesterday i did a test ( first pee) and it was negative  
I Put the test in the bathroom cabinet and got on with the morning feeling devasted because it hadn't worked, I was expecting a faint positve by now. I have had 2 chemical pregnancies and 2 early miscarriages in the past and with them I had bfp 9dpo, so when i saw a negative i knew it was over.
A couple of hours later I looked at the test again and i saw a second line. So, i'm thinking it is most likely a evap line and i dismissed it. I Woke up this morning ready to call my clinic to tell them it's over but I thought I'd better do another test to make sure. Within 3 min it was a visible positive, the line wasn't faint but it wasnt as dark as the control line either  
Chuffed to bits i start shaking with happiness but I still remain cautious given my past history. 
I have done another test about 10 mins ago but the test was a very clear negative?!
Now I'm all over the place, I don't know what to think. Do you think it was a dud test? Please help someone, anyone! I'm a wreck at the minute  

Lambie xx


----------



## Stinky84💜

Hey everyone  

Jenbal - I tested early last time and was devastated but I feel that doing the test when when I want to is the single piece of control I have over this full journey! But saying that I'm going to try and wait for my OTD, just feel it's so far away!! How you holding up?

Honey Bee - your story made me smile tonight as I did something very similar during my 2ww last time! Think it's the roller coaster of emotions that make us go a little crazy for a while lol! Hope you're doing ok!

Hope everyone else is doing well too! 

Stinky x


----------



## tiki44

Hi ladies,

Hoping that I can join you? Had 3dt this afternoon with 1 x 10 cell and 1 x 8 cell put back in so the waiting game starts!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Jenbal

Honeybee-    oh dear! You did indeed cave. I have been tempted every morning. First thing I do is rush to bathroom and pee so that I can get rid of the temptation. Stay strong my testing buddy!!

Dolphin- I am still hanging in there. I am adamant not to test until OTD. PMT or just really annoying DH? I have the really annoying DH who I have been very spiteful to during this wait. It may be that I am sensitive but it makes me feel better to blame it on him   I don't think it's PMT. Stay positive. Only 4 days now!! X

Mungobungo- welcome to this horrible wait lol. Did you have one or two back? 

Hazel- try and stick to OTD. Nothing worse than an inaccurate result. I had cramping at 3dp and it has carried on with twinges and pulling. When is your OTD?

Stinky- I'm doing good. Over thinking everything but trying to stay positive. Are you going to test early this time?

Tiki- when is your OTD? I've had to back too. Just hope at least one sticks!

AFM - I keep thinking I feel sick in the morning but as soon as I think it, it's gone! I seem to have excess saliva all day (yuk, I know) . Only other feelings are stretching, pulling and my vivid dreams of adventure! Lol.

Hi everyone else!

Jen x x


----------



## Lambie36

Hi artypants, thanx for the reply  
Out of over 70 veiws your the only one kind enough to reply!
I dont know if my clinc do bloods or not but I will ring them in the morning to find out. I'm Hoping that the second wee sample didn't contain enough hcg (i held it in for 4 hours)  
I don't know how to feel at the mo, I'm so confused. It's going to be a long night filled with stress and anxiety  
Thanx again hun. xx


----------



## tiki44

Jenbal-OTD is 24/11/14

Xx


----------



## lucky2014

Which test did you use? At the start the only one that I found reliable was first response.  Lots of others were giving me negatives for about 5 days longer than first response which was giving positives.  Hope your pink line is on a first response.
x


----------



## BabyLessemun

Hello! I am new to the site! Just finished our first cycle of IVF short protocol and now on the 2ww!!!
Its been such a time consuming and emotional journey and now it feels kind of strange its over and we just have to wait.... its driving me mad already lol   Test due 19th November!!!


----------



## bk2013

hey *lambie36*

when i found out i was pregnant early in the year i had negative POS tests for 3 days before i was booked in for my blood test.
blood test came back positive
so i really would get a blood test done - i had it done at my Dr's as i had tx abroad.
apparently POS tests only show positive above a certain level of HCG but blood test show HCG at much lower levels.

will keep my fingers crossed for you.

bex


----------



## Lambie36

Thanx for the replies ladies  
I used a internet cheapie with my morning wee and it was a clear positive, then about 4 hours later I did a clear blue digital which was negative so i used another internet cheapie and that was also negative? I'm Hoping it was because my second urine sample didn't contain enough hcg rather than the test stick being a dud one. It's so heartbreaking to gave my hopes up one minute and then come crashing down a few hours later. I was expecting a rarlly really faint line when I did the second test rather than it coming back completely negative  
Whish I didnt do that second test now, at least I would have been in my little bubble "thinking" i was pregnant. My other fear is that this might be another chemical for me. 
I Have no choice but to wait till the morning and see if my clinic will do a blood test. 
Thanks again ladies, your advice is much appreciated and valued  

Lambie xx


----------



## honey bee

Jenbel.. Well done.. You are doing fab!! Don't cave.. It totally sucks!!!
I would soooo much rather be back in my pupo bubble where I can dream of 'what if' 
I feel I have ruined it for myself really, I hope I'm an example to anyone that thinks of testing!! 
I now feel like I'm just waiting for AF!! I'm costantly knicker watching!! 

Quick question ladies.. 

I have a 28 day cycle normally..
I have had fet and I'm 6dp6dt now
Am I right in thinking AF should be arriving around wed? (I know meds can change it) 


Babylessemun- mungo bingo- and tiki welcome!!

Hazel- you have a good point there.. Piggy backs.. Not thought of that!! 😄


Dolphin- hope you are having a good evening x

Love to everyone I hsvententioned too!!


----------



## hilly35

Good luck lambie. I definitely think those internet cheapest are pants, I used first response which I think are the best for early testing, also remember your hormones fluctuate throughout the day so first morning wee is best early on. Really keeping everything crossed for your blood tests xxxx


----------



## Lambie36

Artypants, do you know how sensitive the first response one are by any chance? Am tempted to pop into asda to get one tonight. I think I've already sent myself loopy lol! I suppose there is a very valuable lesson learnt, NEVER EVER do a pregnancy test before otd! The internet cheapies were recommended by friends & family who have tested as early as 6 days before af and have gotten reliable postives  
Wish me luck! xx

Hilly 35, thanx hun. I think I will buy a first response tonight and use it tomorrow morning, wish I hadn't splashed out on cb digital now, it's not the most sensitive is it? Oh well, don't know if I'm looking forward to the morning or dreading it! xx


----------



## HazelW

Honeybee, my dd has just turned 4 so she's a bit heavy to carry at the front now. Not sure how old yours are.  I know what you mean about the knicker checking. I also check toilet tissue (nice!).


Babylessemun and tiki44, welcome to the madness!


Jenbal, my OTD from the clinic is 18th nov, but 14 days after EC is 17th. I think they've worked it out wrong, honestly, so I'll be testing on 17th. I'm not one to be told what to do! I'm also planning on stopping the cyclogest on 17th, even though they say their guidelines are to take it for 3 months. Stuff that!!  My cramping has gone now.


----------



## Juju77

Thanks Hazel

I hope everyone's AF stays away too. You might have felt cramps as that can mean pregnancy (except I don't think constant cramping for days on end is pregnancy, that's what is happening to me).

My first pregnancy I had no symptoms at all except missed period and even then the pg test said negative and so did a second test. Then when I was 2 weeks late (about 6 weeks pregnant) I started cramping and bleeding fairly heavily. It was like a period, so I did another test that said positive. That was too late to be implantation bleed and it lasted 4 days. I was scanned and miraculously there was a 6 week old baby with a heartbeat. I was told it was 'threatened miscarriage'. She lived and is now 18.

Her brother I had no symptoms at all except horrendous cramping one day before AF was due (so bad I couldn't move). Assumed AF was coming. I used to only have cramping just before AF arrives (now I have PMS so awful it goes on more than a week before), so when it didn't turn up the next day I knew. Took the test, it was positive.

That's why I think I don't have a chance with cramping that has gone on days and days.... 

Still haven't got AF but a bit depressed. I am scared I will never get the chance to be a mother again. I suppose I'm selfish because at least I have had children before.


----------



## Amac76

Lambie I think the first response measure 12.5 and over. I've tested with an internet cheapie that's supposed to be sensitive and got a bfn but showing a faint pink line on the first response. I used the internet one in the morning too.  I'm torturing myself too as I used the internet test to when I stopped showing positive after my trigger and now I'm wondering if it was right or not. I might just wait till my blood test on Friday. Although the waiting is killing me.


----------



## Pinklizard77

Juju77 I don't think you are selfish, there isn't a law that says because you have already had children you should want more any less than anyone else, I think it's just a different sort of wanting


----------



## Dudders

If you go to Asda, just get Asda own.  My first test the line at 11dpo could only be seen by a mad obsessive lunatic (that would be me lol) and a couple of hours later my beta was 67.  I'd be hopeful in your situation that it's a case of wee being too dilute with a small amount of hcg in it.  Everything crossed for your next test


----------



## Lambie36

Thanx so much everyone for your replies  
I went to asda & they had the normal first response & not the early ones so I didn't get one, I was tempted to get the asda brand one but it didn't say anything about the  lowest level of hcg it can detect so I didn't get it. I will call my clinic at the risk of getting told off for testing early and ask for a blood test, at least that way I will know for sure. I will also keep a wee sample in the morning and pop into boots & see if I can get a first response early, i think thats what it's called. 
Goid luck for friday Amac76, I think since you had a positive with a first response you can be confident that it would be more reliable than an internet cheapie. 
I wonder about something tho, if you have a blood hcg of say 50, then how much of that goes into your urine? What I mean is, would a quarter of that be in your urine   Don't know why I'm intrigued to know the answer to that other than I have now gone completly bonkers lol  

Lambie xx


----------



## Dudders

Asda is 15miu so just as good as frer really . Superdrug own are sensitive too - I'd honestly save your money and buy one of those own brands hun.

Everyone is different as we all metabolise differently.  Most ladies have the highest concentration of hcg in FMU but mine has been better in the afternoon.  I've seen ladies with tests twice as dark as mine with half the hcg level - which is where the whole a line is a line comes in to play.


----------



## Juju77

Thanks Pink Lizard

I sometimes feel bad complaining about not being pregnant when some ladies are going through IVF, but I want this baby so bad it hurts. So does my son. He keeps going all googy over baby clothes when we go to ASDA and he's a boy. I am panicking I left it too long.


----------



## honey bee

How are you ladies today

I have had pink crinone gel... Hoping it's not  af!!!        

Any more signs? 

Only 3 more days testing buddies ❤❤❤💋💋💋💋💋❤❤❤


----------



## Juju77

I haven't got AF yet (day 29).

Not hopeful though as I have stabbing pains in my side (I think my ovaries?). Cramping stopped but these stabbing pains and general achiness feel like AF is coming.

I would test as I'm 14 dpo, I think, but I think I know I'm not and if I test and it's negative, that's the end of my dream  Well, for this month.

Have decided to pay privately for fertility tests in new year if I am right about this. I used to be fertile but at 37 I might not be anymore.


----------



## Jenbal

Honeybee- I have had the same slight pinkish stuff, spent the morning crying on phone to DH. I feel really crampy.

finding it hard to stay positive. 

3more days!
xx


----------



## specaloo

Honey bee & Jenbal.....don't give up yet! just 2 more sleeps until test day, I'm same day as you 2 & I've been getting on & off cramping too, I know i was naughty & tested early this time, but I'm still waiting for OTD. xx


----------



## Dream come true

Hi I've been reading all your stories and wanted to join. My test date is the 14th too. I'm on 11dp 2dt and feel like af is coming too.xx


----------



## Lambie36

Hi ladies, just wanted to let u know that it's over for me   did a first response this morning and it was a bfn. Did a internet cheapie with the same sample and I had a faint positive?! I know now that the internet cheapies are dud tests that caused me immense heartache    I feel so devastated at the moment, I can't stop crying!
Spoke to my clinc who have said to wait couple of more days but I know it's over. I could tell by the way the nurse spoke to me that they didn't hold out much hope either. 
Just want to wish all of you the best for upcoming tests and I really hope you all get a bfp xx


----------



## specaloo

Lambie, so sorry to hear this,


----------



## tricia1012

Evening ladies , 

Sorry I haven't posted in ages ! I was trying to avoid symptom spotting ! 
So sorry to any of the Bfns   And massive congrats to the BFP's  

So my test day is tomorrow and I'm actually terrified i feel sick with worry all day  I don't want the morning to come ! This process is so scary


----------



## HazelW

Tricia - I'm telling myself that if there were definite signs of pregnancy (other than a baby in 9 months), there wouldn't be tests! No symptoms here at the moment.

Lambie - I'm sorry about your tests but are you SURE the Internet ones are dud tests??!


----------



## tricia1012

Hazel - that's so true   my clinic has done my otd after  12 days usually it's 14 days anyone else testing this early after et?


----------



## HazelW

As long as it's 14 days after you EC, I reckon it should be ok!


----------



## Juju77

Lambie, if your period isn't here you aren't out yet. Tests aren't that accurate, esp. not in the early stages. I tested negative with my DD until 6 weeks, admittedly the tests prob weren't as good then but I still think they are most accurate if a woman waits till shes a week late for AF.


----------



## honey bee

Evening ladies..

Jenbal - oh noooo don't  give up!! It's now I find the hardest as you are expecting AF anytime now! I hope so much for you your tears turn to happy tears fri 😘 this wait is a killer..

Juju.. Like you say, it's not over yet!! 

Tricia- good luck for tomorrow!!!!! Great sign you have got this far with no AF!! 😄

Lambie- I'm so so sorry to hear.. Are you sure the cheap one is dud?? I would test again just in case.. Do what you feel is right and I'm sending you a hug xx

Dream come true- welcome!!! Not long.. There is a few of us testing Friday 😘😘

Specaloo- Thankyou xx not long for any of us now x

Hazel- how are you getting on?

Sending everyone baby dust!!     

Afm- the pink crinone seems to of disappeared which fingers crossed it stays away!! 


Love HB x


----------



## chellelauz

Bfn today for me


----------



## Dolphins

Had a bad day today with our son.  Due to his prematurity, we have to take him for follow up appts. at the hospital every 2 months, mostly for phsio. and O.T. appts. but every 6 mths he has to see the paediatrician.  Well! We had an appt. today with the physio. and O.T. and basically they are pleased with how is gross motor skills are doing, as he is now starting to stretch up for things, and has now started to crawl, but he is behind with his social and behavioural skills, as he taps with his feet, flaps, and shakes his head quite vigourously.  We ourselves, have been concerned about this for some time, but it is only now that the staff have confirmed our fears, as they told us by about 1 yr adj. age (when he should have been born) they would have expected this to stop, but it hasn't.  Therefore after New Year, we have to go and see them at the hosp. more frequently for them to have the chance to monitor him more closely.  However, they did say after close monitoring they would expect him to improve, but if he doesn't then he would have to be seen by the peadiatrician sooner, as it may be a sign of something else.   The staff have told us not to worry too much about it, but truth be known, we have been concerned about it for a while now, and you do worry! My partner has been googling it, and he has been worrying himself sick.  I have told him to stop, but he won't.

Anyway! Welcome to all of the newbies.     And "good luck" to the other ladies who are testing soon, for all of us who are testing on the 14th, just another 3 more sleeps, so we are practically knocking on the door now until test day - SCARY!!!!!!!!!  

I am being true to my word and haven't tested early as yet, and don't intend to do, Jenbal you are doing well too.  Well done!  

Bye for now.  I hope I'll have a better day tomorrow>  

xx


----------



## JL1987

2 x 5day frozen embryos transferred on 7th. Due to take a test on the 20th. Feeling so nervous. Have had some symptoms but they come and go which makes me feel uneasy. Good luck everyone! Wishing you all BFPs!!   xx


----------



## Lambie36

Thanks for your kind words ladies  . my otd is on thursday but im not holding out much hope tbh  
I keep on wondering why it didn't work, I had 3 good follicles and my lining was nice and thick at 16mm! Only thing I can think of is that dh and I didn't bms much, just 2x, once on the day before trigger and another 24 hours after trigger. Dh got called away on an urgent family matter and was away for 3 days. I guess I want to know so that I or my clinic can "fix" it. I Know im being daft. Sorry for waffling on ladies. This board has been so supportive  .
Gonna give it one more last go and then if it still doesn't work our ttc journey will be over as we have decided to focus on the one that we were blessed to have. Hoping to be on the October 2ww, wish me look and I hope the very best for you girls in your journey xx


----------



## JL1987

Can I be added. Test on the 20th xx


----------



## JL1987

Fingers crossed Lambie xx


----------



## HazelW

So sorry Chellaluz, big hugs to you. I think your post was so little nobody noticed!

Lambie - naughty girl. If your OTD isn't until Thursday, you are absolutely not out yet! Keep testing, or maybe just wait until Thursday! Xx


----------



## Jenbal

Morning ladies,

Chellelauz- so sorry  .

Lambie- don't give up hope. Wait until OTD. X

Dolphins- hope things get better with your son. 

JL1987- welcome. Fingers crossed for a BFP.

AFM- I have been awake since 2.30am. This is taking over my life. I had the tiniest amount of spotting when I wiped yesterday and definite AF cramps, woke up this morning at stupid o'clock and same again today. I really think this is over. Sorry to be the downer of the day but I have cried and cried. I am just waiting for full on AF to arrive which will probably be today at work. Dreading telling DH and calling the clinic.

Positive vibes needed ladies!!

Jen x x


----------



## AnnaBre

Morning everyone, I am out as well 😢, AF arrived 11 DPO!?!? Isnt that a very short luteal phase?  Now I have to go for that surgery I have been avoiding.... 

Jenbal and Juju: I hope AF stays away! 

Lambie: fingers crossed its just too early xxx

Dolphins: I will keep your LO in my thoughts and hope everything works out fine. I have a nephew who had a very bad diagnosis after he got meningitis at 2 weeks. He is now 2yo, and early intervention and his mom's determination has been his saving grace! 

Chelleauz: I am sorry about your BFN  


Good luck Tricia for today! Also to the other ladies testing this week, especially my OTD buddies on the 14 th.   

Congrats to all the BFP! Wishing you all a healthy pregnancy and healthy bundles of joy!


----------



## tricia1012

Morning ladies , 

Early test for me this morning but we got our BFP  can't quite believe it !!

Wish all of you the best of luck I know there's a lot of you to test on the 14th ! I'll be keeping an eye on how you get on  

Any of you who didn't get your dream this time I'm so sorry but don't give up your dream it will happen for you and you will all get your well deserved BFP's .

Love and baby dust to all xx


----------



## HazelW

Tricia -


----------



## tricia1012

I know hazel I'm in shock


----------



## Sas06

Mornings ladies  sorry chelleauz for your sad news I hope your ok 
Congratulations Tricia on your  
I hope your all get your BFP the 2ww is I think just 1 of the hardest times people you don't need help to fall pregnant and they alway stay it will happen but that's easier said than done Untill you go through it yourselfs. And it's great that on here we can all share what we are going through. 

Well today was OTD for me even tho I test a few days ago but today it feels real we got our   We are over the moon now I'm being driving nuts trying to get through to my clinic to tell them the good news but there not answer there phones grrr lol.  For us this was our last chance at iui 4th cycle but 1 got canceled so this was our 3rd time lucky just goes to show it really is a numbers game considering it worked 1st time with our DS. 
But for those of you who are at the point of giving up there is hope for all of us so try and stick with it x


----------



## BabyLessemun

Morning ladies,

Chellaluz - so sorry to hear your BFN  

Tricia1012, Sas06 - congratulations on your BFP its great to hear positive news when we're all waiting and gives us all hope!

AFM- I'm 4dp3dt and have no symptoms at all apart from maybe the odd tummy twinge, but then wonder if I'm imagining it  
Can I ask if anyone else had any early symptoms or just felt normal?
1 week to go till OTD ( if I haven't gone mad by then!!!)
xx


----------



## Rufioisere21

Hi ladies, 
Congrats on the bfps and sort to hear about the bfns. Af is due 20th Nov , this wait is driving me crazy 1st month using cbfm so hopeful but dnt feel any different, only 4 days past ov so can't expect much yet. Keeping me going reading everyone's stories x x


----------



## Katy_81

Tricia /Sas06 - Congratulations on your bfps!!     
bet you're over the moon. So pleased for you. x

AnnaBre/Lambie - I'm so sorry to hear it didn't work for you on this occasion. Sending big hugs   

babyLessemun - I'm also 4dp5dt.  Not really getting much in the way of symptoms apart from very very mild cramps, which I also think might be in my head lol.  I was really thirsty yesterday but that seems to have subsided today.  I've been doing alot of research on the bfp boards and a lot of women who got their bfps didn't really have alot in the way of symptoms.  Good luck hun x


----------



## CherinPar

*babyLessemum and Katy_81*: I am 6dp3dt so I think that translates to the same day as you both! I also don't have much going on...same possible minor cramps but I feel like I may have been wishing them into existence. I've been hungry, thirsty and tired every day since progesterone started ,and today I am HOT. I have bouts of hope, and bouts of "certainty" it didn't work.


----------



## Juju77

Congrats Tricia and Sas, that's brilliant!

I'm day 30 (I think period is due today but on a few cycles it waited till 31, 32 or 33 days so I don't really know. Last month was 25), don't have AF yet. Cramping has gone but I have the odd twinge that feels like AF, can't decide if that's good or bad. No premenstrual migraine yet. I did have one the other day but nothing happened afterwards, it may be just that the migraine came earlier than it usually does.

It's getting nerve wracking now, but not very hopeful.


----------



## Lady L

Can you add me please  

IVF OTD 25/11/14.


----------



## Littlehare

Hello ladies, 

Please can I join you, I have been on the Oct/Nov cycle but am now fully into the TWW – Oh the joy!!

Me and DH are on our first go of ICSI, had a 3 day transfer on the 6th December  - had 2 special little ebryos put back in. So I think that makes me 6DP-3DT?? OTD 19th November (gulp!!)

I’m sure you are all a lot more together than me but I had a bit of a mini break down yesterday, thought I was doing so well but woke up with a dull period like ache and had it most of the day. Convinced myself it hadn’t worked and AF was arriving, spent the whole day on knicker watch and came home from work and took it all out on DH – Bless him, he looked devastated when I said I felt like AF was arriving which made me feel even worse  
After a long chat and lots of tears managed to pull myself together and feel much better today, god this TWW is so cruel.

Sorry for the moan, just nice to be able to vent somewhere where people understand what you are going through 

Big hugs one and all


----------



## fiona_apple28

Hello congrats to all got bfps, and hug & kisses to others.
My FET journey has been ended now, my OTD today and negative, I tested last night and this morning same negative.  I don't really feel any preg symptoms so I guess its true.  I stop all my meds now and wait to bleed. I wonder if anyone know the possibility that I might have late implant (still hoping).  I used cheap poundland test kit, but I do used that before with my first pregnancy so I don't think that it will make a difference if I buy clear blue   .  Im so so sad but what can we do.  I just gave my 2 yr old son a cuddle and think im so blessed to have him.


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Littlehare 

Moan away my lovely, that's what this board is here for!  It's wonderful to have people who understand what this dreaded wait feels like.  

I also had a mini-breakdown yesterday so you're definitely not alone in that respect.  I was feeling so negative all day, mainly because I don't feel that different and was convinced it hadn't worked.  Had a good blub, with DP trying to reassure me.  Now today I feel so much better so I'm not sure if it was hormones or not.  I'm still not convinced it's worked but trying to remain positive.  A lot of women get their BFPs with very few symptoms.  

We'll get through this dreadful time together


----------



## Katy_81

Fiona - I am so sorry to hear this. I'm a first timer but would it be worth investing in a clear blue just in case?  I've heard bad things about those internet cheapies.  Look after yourself and that lovely little boy of yours xxx


----------



## Littlehare

Fiona - I'm so very sorry to hear your news, I'm a first timer so unable to give much advise but I too have heard bad things about the cheapie tests so a diffferent test might be worth a go. Big hugs to you   xxx

Katy_81 - Thanks for the support, it really does mean a lot xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Quick question ladies - I'm waiting till my OTD and will be testing at the clinic.  Will I get results straight away or is there a wait generally?


----------



## LBE100

Hi All

Joining you in the dreaded 2ww. I'm only 2 days in and haven't had (or imagined  ) any symptoms as of yet (still early days though) so keeping quite sane for now. Hope you're all doing ok and not stressing too much x


----------



## francesmac

Evening ladies. Thought it was about time I joined in. I'm currently 9dp3dt, testing on 17th.
This is my 4th cycle, 3rd FET. 3 embryos onboard this time and that's the last of our frosties so if it doesn't work this time, it's back to the jabs for me! Just an extra reason for me wanting it to work! 

Feeling a bit empty and indifferent this time round. It's hard to explain. I think after the bfn first cycle then the 2 chemical pregnancies, everything has been said before and felt before. Unlike the other cycles, I've told no-one this time, apart from one friend who is another infertility survivor! I have to say, it has helped with not obsessing..... for now. The 2nd week of 2ww is always the hardest,I've always found. I'm not too positive this time round tbh. Even if I do get a positive on Monday, I know I'll still not be happy. The previous chemical pregnancies have ruined my optimism me thinks! 

Any who! Hello to you all and hope the waiters are keeping sane. Looks like the thread has been lucky overall so far! Congrats to all you lucky ladies!

Katie_81... If you're getting a blood test then you will more than likely have to wait on the results. At my clinic I get a blood test before 9am and ring for the results from 1pm. Those hours positively drag!! Best of luck!

Anyone else testing on 17th?


----------



## LBE100

Hi Francesmac

My clinic is the same. Tests between 8 - 10am but they don't call with the results until between 4 & 5. It is the longest wait ever. I'm still debating whether to try a home test beforehand this time.  My test is on the 19th so a couple of days behind you. Good luck


----------



## suzyr

Hi all congrats on the many BFPs and so sorry to those of you who weren't so lucky this time.
Honey bee I was glad to see your comment about pink crinone, I had a small amount of pink today and did think the worst. Its so difficult, go from being a bit hopeful to thinking its all over. Woke at 5am this morning too.,...guess my head must be busy. I think its hard to know what's going on when taking progesterone and estrogen.
2 more sleeps to go, at the point I just want to know!! This has been a long 2 weeks


----------



## HazelW

Francesmac - I'm testing with you on 17th. I'm doing a home urine test. I've got some really sensitive 10mlu ones and I'm so so tempted to test tomorrow!  Someone talk me out of it, please!!


----------



## Sas06

Thanks ladies and congratulations to anyone who got there BFP to I finally got hold of my clinic at lunch time and our 7wk scan is in 3 wks on 4th November so everything is feeling real now 😊


----------



## francesmac

LBE100, I know what you mean. I haven't been tempted so far to test early but those last few hours waiting for the call are too much. I may manage to resist testing over wknd but I'll defo test in the morning of Otd. I'll feel more prepared for the official outcome!

HazelW, don't do it!! Lol Seriously though, even if you were to  get a positive, you would still be fretting about all the possible outcomes. My 1st cycle I tested 2 days early, got a faint positive only to get bfn on Otd. Other 2 cycles, I tested every day from 11dpt and the line kept getting darker eachday. I was convinced both times that this was it! But it wasn't to be. Just hold out if you can. Easier said than done though! It'll be a long weekend for both of us then!

Sas06, huge congrats! Yet another torturous wait till the next milestone!


----------



## Juju77

Still no AF and no cramping. I cramp my whole cycle and then when I'm supposed to, I don't? Little electric shock type things sometimes, never got them before. Keep checking every couple of hours like a crazy person. This does feel a bit different as I've got no back pain either. Normally cramping gets worse and radiates to my back, I get a killer migraine, then AF comes. I feel normal except for weird shocks in my sides (I think ovaries?).

Just daring to hope...

I need to get to day 35 with no AF and then I'll test.


----------



## suzyr

Juju fingers crossed AF stays away and u get a positive result!! xx


----------



## Juju77

Thanks Suzy

Still no AF (Day 31) and it feels different to all my BFN cycles as I now have no cramping at all.

Woke up this morning feeling sick and still feel sick. I wonder if it'll disappear by lunch time!?

This is starting to get really exciting!


----------



## honey bee

Good luck juju.. And everyone else too..!! 

Not long now testing buddies xxx


----------



## francesmac

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Juju77, all sounds promising! I've joined the thread late so I haven't kept up-to-date. Have you done any early testing or are you waiting till otd? Fingers crossed for you!

I've been having dull aches since I woke but looking back at my diary the same happened the last 2 cycles on this day. I was getting uncomfortable pressure in the upper abdomen a few days ago, I got the exact same thing last time and was told that in very early pregnancy, the diaphragm prepares by moving upwards slightly, and in some women it causes pressure and discomfort. I'm hoping it was a good sign! But sure who da hell knows! 

Even though I know these dull cramps usually mean absolutely nothing, it's hard not to associate them with a negative


----------



## CherinPar

Hazel:  Did you test today?  Or were you able to resist the urge?

Today I am 7dp3dt, and feeling down like it didn't work. Offical test day is Nov. 18th...and I am starting to prepare myself for disappointment.  For me the TWW started to get to me yesterday....so close to the end line, yet so far!!!


----------



## HazelW

Cherinpar - I'm proud to say I didn't!!! I since saw that 2 people who's otd is the same as mine did and got BFNs :-( so I'm quite glad I didn't give in. One morning at a time!! How are you doing? Xx


----------



## JL1987

Done a clear blue test 1 week into 2ww and it came back pregnant 1 - 2 weeks   Will do another test on my original test date - 20th. Just want the 20th to be here. Still can't believe it   xxx


----------



## Zombie

Just catching up - My heart goes out to all of you who have had pants news so far this week, and also congrats to those who have had good news!

So I've made it to 3 days after transfer and I'm going absolutely insane! Constant knicker checking, constantly wondering if that twinge was something or if it was wind.

I keep getting sharp pains in my ovaries, which spread down my legs at times and sometimes get a pinching feeling right in the middle of my lower abdomen, just above my pubic bone and today I've felt a little nauseous, but it could be so many things unrelated to pregnancy, it's driving me insane!!

I'm absolutely exhausted all the time and I'm a total grumpus and I just want to be left alone to hibernate and do nothing but watch box sets in my PJs. Have people meaning well and asking how I am, including my mum who phones daily for an update... "No mum, I don't "feel" pregnant" - not that I'd know what pregnant even felt like anyway!!!

I'm frightened to be hopeful and I'm frightened to go to the clinic for the test, because I don't know how I'll react if it's negative. I can't bear the idea that this won't work, but the pragmatic side of me knows exactly what the odds are of it being a success. It's too scary and uncertain to be exciting. Out of the whole process (including 2 years of waiting for the GP to stop faffing and actually refer us), this is by far the worst part because you spend the whole time living inside your head, which today, for me, is not a nice place to be.

Wow! Did not plan to spill my guts there, sorry!


----------



## HazelW

Well done JLI! Although your clinic are making you wait two whole weeks after your ET, mine have worked out two weeks from EC, which would be your ovulation date. So, if you're 7dp5dt, I reckon that's a real bfp!! Well done and congratulations!!!!


----------



## marry66

hello ladies I'm 6dp5dt I test today because I can't wait till the next Thursday and it's          is there any chance to have a BFP the next week omg im going crazy  there is no symptoms at all


----------



## Rufioisere21

Hi marry 66 I did the same and bfn and due 20th it is far too early but officially can test with a first response tomorrow so I might do, fingers crossed x


----------



## HazelW

Too early ladies! Far too early! Even fr is only about 60% accurate that early. Will power - we can do it!!


----------



## marry66

aww thx ladies  Rufioisere21 and  HazelW   I'm just praying to see the two lines good luck ladies


----------



## Pinklizard77

mungobungo, hi, I totally understand how you are feeling, the 2ww is dreadful because you are just analysing everything all the time, and you can't tell if anything you feel is to the drugs  / AF / pregnancy.  I think the best think you can do is rant and sound off occasionally to just let it all out!!!  So no need to apologise, this is one of the few safe places you can do that 

Stay strong xx


----------



## tiki44

Mungobungo-I know exactly how you feel, I am only 3dp3dt and already driving myself mad wondering about every little twinge etc, fingers crossed we all get what we we are so desperately wishing for   

AFM-TMI alert coming up.........I am having wind problems, my tummy is constantly bubbling away and feels really heavy today but I am able to go to the loo so dont know why I have so much wind  

Also on another note, are you ladies drinking regular tea and coffee? My clinic said to carry on as normal with everything but I am having a regular cup of tea in the morning and the rest of the day am having decaffeinated or fruit tea, maximum number of cups of tea a day is 2, what do you all think?

Hope everyone else is staying sane along the way,

Xxx


----------



## Amac76

Tikki I think the wind is a common problem with the progesterone, I've been suffering terribly, bloating, wind, constipation. As for tea and coffee, I was on one coffee a day but have stopped to see if it helps with the bloating. 

Marry don't be depressed, it's really early to test even with the sensitive ones. You still


----------



## BabyLessemun

Mungobungo...... I feel exactly the same u summed it up so well and with the constant added pressure of people asking me how I feel.... and if I feel pregnant.... lol.... well I dont feel any different!!!
Think we are both otd on same date nxt weds 19th it cant come soon enough, but dreading it too!!

I can completely understand why so many of u are testing early, think i will try and hold off till my otd and let the clinic do it..... ive never tested positive at home so hopefully I'll be luckier there   xxx


----------



## Dolphins

I just wanted to say "the very best of luck for tomorrow, my testing buddies.          Will be thinking of us all.

Hope everyone else is ok?

xx


----------



## tricia1012

Hi ladies , 

Just wanted to pop on and say good luck to the testers in the morning !!   You all get the bfps you deserve xx


----------



## Jenbal

Good morning ladies,

Just to update its a BFN for me. I knew it would be. I have had spotting that I felt was the pessaries holding back AF.

Good luck testing buddies. I hope you have better luck. X x x x x

Jen


----------



## GreenQueen

Well I've just had a feint BFP line for the first time in my life ever and after 10 years of waiting for this moment I really now don't have the words! Absolutely stunned but a tiny bit delighted as well.  This is the most prg I have ever been in my whole life ever!! Happy to stay in this bubble for as long as I can.


----------



## HazelW

Just found this, thought it might be helpful!

HPT accuracy by DPO:
10 dpo : 35%
11 dpo : 51%
12 dpo : 62%
13 dpo : 68%
14 dpo : 74%
15 dpo : 80%
16 dpo : 88%
17 dpo : 92%
18 dpo : 99%

So even on your otd, it's still not a definite bfn!


----------



## LBE100

Congrats GreenQueen. Fab news


----------



## HazelW

Congratulations Green Queen! It's surreal, isn't it; seeing that second line for the very first time ever!! Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Greenqueen - that's amazing news! So happy for you


----------



## tiki44

Congrats greenqueen-best news on a dull, rainy morning, whoop whoop!!


----------



## suzyr

Congratulations greenqueen!! I too had a bfp this morning. I am over the moon and shocked. as I said earlier this week I have had no symptoms this time, and was terrified to test this morning but that very pink positive line was there in 45seconds!! Now the crazy wait for our scan begins. 
Good luck to everyone else testing today, really hope u too get your bfp xxx


----------



## CherinPar

Green Queen and Suzy R:  I can't believe I get to say this, but I am joinging the BFP updates today   GreenQueen my heart little sped up when I read you have been trying to 10 years, what a special day!!!  We have been trying for 3, and this was our first IVF.  I now, can have sweet dreams until my Beta on November 18th! (HTP 8dp3dt)


----------



## francesmac

Congratulations ladies on that first very important milestone! Hope you all stay sane waiting for the next one! Seeing that second line sure is an emotional and surreal experience  

I've just bought a double pack of early testing hpts so now I'm very tempted to test on Sunday morning as well as Monday before my beta. I hate the thoughts of it though. Ignorance sure is bliss sometimes but I guess we have to find out sometime!

How are you other ladies holding up? Going bonkers or holding it together??


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I can't believe I am saying this but it's a   for me.    

And I am nearly 40 now, so my chances are going to be much slimmer in the future.  

But best of luck to everyone else.  I hope that you get your bfp's,          you never know I might in the future!  

xx


----------



## honey bee

Morning.. 

I'm so sorry jenbal and dolphin.. Im gutted to say it's a   For us too.

Congratulations to you ladies with your positive tests
And good luck to those waiting too xxxx


----------



## Pinklizard77

Jenbal, dolphins and honey bee, so sorry about your results.  

BFP ladies, well done!  Fingers crossed for the next milestone x


----------



## Katy_81

Dolphins, honey bee & Jenbal - I'm so so sorry to hear this  Sending you all massive hugs


----------



## pumpkin1975

Sorry for all the bfn, big hugs. Congrats to those bfps!

Is anyone on prednisolone? I'm having trouble staying asleep at night. After three nights with little sleep I'm wrecked. Anyone please recommend any herbal remedies that are safe to take in 2ww?

Cheers
X


----------



## suzyr

Jebel, Dolphin, Honey bee...so sorry you didn't get your bfp this time hopefully it will be your time soon xx


----------



## Primal Seeker

Could I be added too? I'm due to test on the 20th (12dp5dt) but really want to test now (6dp5dt) This is my first IVF. We've been ttc since Jan 2008.


----------



## tiki44

Congrats suzyr!!  

So sorry to hear about the BFN's, this is all down to luck and is so destroying when it doesn't work, shout, cry, enjoy alcohol and caffeine again and most importantly look after yourselves, thinking of you all  

xxx


----------



## Winter Sprout

Good afternoon ladies...
I had a top grade 5 day blast transferred on Wednesday 12th, OTD is 24th. I'm already driving myself crazy wondering what's going on inside me at the moment! Hoping beyond hope that it's finally our time, after a five year struggle. This is the most positive position we've been in so far - last IVF, I had OHSS and became quite poorly, and as a result, egg quality wasn't so good. Since then, we've had two IUI's, and still, have yet to get anything close to a BFP. 
Anyway, congratulations to all those who tested positive today, and love to those whose time is yet to come. 
Tash


----------



## fraf77

Hi ladies I can now join this board as I'm officially Pupo with a great day 4 on board.  Test day 28th November.  How are you all xx


----------



## Littlehare

Jenpal, Dolphins, and honey bee - I'm so sorry to hear your news ladies, I have been trying to log on all day to see how everyone got on with their tests. Big hugs to you all  

Huge congrats to the BFP's  -you guys must be over the moon! XXX


----------



## Beckyinv72

Hiya, 
Could I be added we had our frozen transfer on Wednesday the 12th and we are due to test on the 27th of November. We've been ttc for 2 years now and have had 2 miscarriages. So keeping fingers crossed for this time around X


----------



## tiki44

Hello to the new ladies  

Xxx


----------



## Stinky84💜

Sending hugs to Jenbal, Honeybee and Dolphins   Thinking about you all!

Huge congrats to all the BFPs   So happy for you all 💖

I'm thinking I'm out.....had some spotting today and now have horrendous cramp!

All the best for everyone still to test.

Stinky x


----------



## Amac76

Sorry to hear about the BFN today, it's so devasting when you've put your body through so much. 

I feel bad saying it when others haven't been so lucky but got my official test results today and it's a BFP! Still can't believe it.


----------



## Stinky84💜

Huge congrats Amac76, you must be on cloud nine just now   💜

Susandoh, I don't have any experience with what you are going through but try to stay strong. Are you able to phone your clinic tomorrow to get some advice? Sorry for not being much help.

Stinky x


----------



## francesmac

Evening ladies, so sorry to hear some sad news from you . Big hugs to you all. 

Welcome to the newbies! 

Susandoh, we were told normal services could carry on as normal, even within the 2ww! But to be on the safe side, we abstained for the 1st cycle, got bfn. Then carried on as normal for 2nd and 3rd. Got bfp both times! They both ended in chem pregs but I doubt sex had anything to do with that.I think just do whatever feels right for you. The info out there is conflicting.

Afm, killed with cramps all day. I know it doesn't mean it definitely hasn't worked but it's hard to think logically when it feels exactly like af is coming. Currently sitting, bawling my eyes out watching children in need. These bloody hormones!
Think I'm going to break and test tomorrow. I just want put out of my misery. Let's face it, if there's not even the hint of a second line tomorrow, then it's pretty likely that it hasn't worked. We shall see!

Hope you're all well ladies!


----------



## Juju77

I'm out too.

AF came today (day 32). I was devastated and cried. The sickness is another stomach ulcer because of my arthritis 

I started to be hopeful because my cramps disappeared a couple of days ago.

Stsrting to think I can't have anymore kids, I know it's only 7 cycles but as I'm timing it with ovulation I can't see a reason why it doesn't work. I've decided to get fertility testing in January just to see what my ovarian reserve and FSH is and I've ordered a herb that apparently eases PMS. I heard that really bad PMS can affect fertility because of a hormone imbalance and I get every symptom in the book plus my cycle is everywhere and people swear this herb regulates periods.  I'm also going to get fertility acupuncture on my medical insurance. My plan is to try and normalise my cycle before I try again to give me more of a chance.

Planning this made me feel better, anyway. At least I am being pro-active.

Congrats to everyone who got BFP's.


----------



## Dolphins

"Thank you" to all of you lovely ladies for all of your kind messages of support.  I really do appreciate it.     xx

However, this cycle doesn't end there, not yet anyhow! My clinic when they rang me back yesterday told me to retest on Sunday (tomorrow) as my AF hasn't arrived yet, and it's part of their policy to ask you to do a retest.  Anyway! I am not holding on to much hope, but miracles do happen! As my son showed me.     .  However I am still not bleeding yet, but I can feel that my AF is coming, as my meds. Prontegest is keeping it at bay for now, and it was my OTD yesterday, but! You'll never know.  So positive vibes and baby dust to me.        

Many congratulations to those who got their much wanted          

And commiserations to all those with  's    

xx


----------



## fraf77

Dolphin I really hope it's different result for you tomorrow xx


----------



## Fluffyfriends

Hi please can I be added
ET 15 November
Test date 25 November
I have 2 early blastocysts on board


----------



## francesmac

I think I'm out too ladies. Did early hpt this morning and it was bfn. Wasn't too surprised after the cramps yesterday. My Otd is on Monday and I know a lot of you might think it's still early to say for sure but if it were to change between now and then that would be one he'll of a miracle given all the statistics. So in the interests of protecting myself, I'm believing its over again.

I dread starting a new fresh cycle in the new year, a lot to do with the injections but mainly due to the cost. Between the cost of the cycles and paying for the embryo freezing, it'll be a light Xmas! 

Juju77, I'm sorry to hear your news too. I wish you all the very best with the fertility testing. I hope you get some answers and go on to get your bfp!

Best of luck ladies. I'll check back in on Monday and let you know how the blood test goes, if only toconfirm what we already know   
Have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## bumpylady

Hi all, on my 3rd round and had transfer today. 1 top embryo on board. I still had a bit of fluid on my stomach so if I become pregnant I was warned of the dreaded OHSS.

Fraf nice to see a familiar name on here


----------



## HazelW

Bumpylady - congratulations on being PUPO.

FRANCESMAC - it's not over until it's over. Other people on here have tested negative the day before their OTD and on the day it's been bfp. The day before! Not even 2 days before.

Morleyboyce - congratulations on being PUPO.

Dolphins - fingers crossed for you. Xx

AFM, since Thursday I've had a very distinct feeling that I'm not on my own, if you see what I mean. It's probably in my head, but we'll see come Monday!


----------



## francesmac

Thanks so much HazelW. I know I shouldn't be so defeatist but I can't help it, it's my nature!  
I shall try to stay pragmatically optimistic. Pragmatic in that I've bought a bottle of wine....optimisticin that I'll not open it till Monday evening, lol! 

Good luck to you for Monday! fair play for not testing early! Hope that "feeling" is a good sign


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
Can I join you all for my last 2WW ever.
Yesterday I had my last 3 grade 1 embryoes transfered after thawing as Day6 embroyes. Today I am 1DP6DT. I did a HCG test to see I am free of any of it. And I am. So I will test everyday till 26th of November. See where we are going to get.
Wishing you all lots and lots of luck. And hoping to cope the madness of this crazy ride.
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Best of luck Kuki  x


----------



## Dolphins

Thanks HazelW and fraf77, but know that it is really over as I started getting menstrual cramping yesterday and today and a bit of spotting also.  So you can all wish me the best of luck for tomorrow morning, but I kinda think that I need a miracle!

Therefore, I think that I have probably taken my last injection of this cycle tonight, and will probably take my last tablets of this cycle at about 11 pm tonight.

Anyway! Goodnight, sleep tight. 

xx


----------



## HazelW

I have a confession to make.  I tested this morning on an internet cheapie and got a very very faint BFP. I'm not sure whether to be pleased or worried, as the tests measured 10mIu of HGC and the line was almost imaginary! I don't see how it will double in enough time to show up on the official test tomorrow. Maybe they're just crap tests and you get what you pay for! I haven't told DH yet as I don't want to worry him so I think I'll keep it to myself (and all of you "strangers", obviously!) until tomorrow.

Dolphins, how are you getting on today?


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,


Awful nite with my LO ill coughing etc.. Feeling very weak stil. Lets see if it will change.


Hazel,
Faint line is a line. Just hanging there. When will you have your blood test? 


Love. Kukixx


----------



## HazelW

They don't do blood test at my clinic, just urine tests at home. Fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## Kuki2010

I go and get them for my piece of mind. Cos I suffer with m/cs etc..
Good luck for tomorrow.
Will be thinking of you.
Kukixx


----------



## Dolphins

Thank you for the good luck messages, but it's still a   for us, and I'm about to phone the clinic now, and I have had painful abdominal cramps again this morning.  It's now 2 days after my OTD so, I think I can safely say now that it's "all over" for this cycle.  I'll have to do a fresh cycle again next time, as that was my only frozen one.    

p.s. sorry about the 'me' post. Hope everyone else is ok.

Hazel - a faint line, is a faint line so congratulations girl, and all the best for your OTD          

xx


----------



## HazelW

So sorry Dolphins. Hope you've got something lovely planned for today. Xxx


----------



## francesmac

Morning ladies! A wet and miserable one here  

Dolphins, sorry to read your news. It never gets easier, does it! Like you, I'll be back to a fresh cycle too next time. Dreading the thought!

HazelW, sounds like there's definitely something going on in there and that's a promising start! Only time will tell. If you can possibly get a blood test it would definitely put your mind at rest though. Tentative congratulations to you. Hope you get a darker line tomorrow!


----------



## Kuki2010

Dolphins,
I am so very sorry. Huge hugs.
Treat yourself today. Be kind to you.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Stinky84💜

So sorry Dolphins, sending you loads of hugs  

Stinky x


----------



## fraf77

Sadly no frozen embies for us.  They all made it to blastocyst but not of a good enough grade 😢.  All hope on this one little one tucked up in my womb.  It really is all or nothing now


----------



## itsonlybridge

Fraff same for us, no embies to freeze... Got everything crossed for us both Hun  

AFM 2 blasto embies safely on board, tucked up nicely in Mummy's tummy  
Sadly none were good enough to freeze but we are very happy with 'Bill and Bob'!
We did indeed get a scan pic which really just resembles a white line but it's our little white line  really hope this is the start of something wonderful .. as we all do. 

Officially on the 2ww although it will be 11 days and mt test date is Thurs 27th Nov ... Going to try very hard to keep busy and try not to work myself into a frenzy wondering how they are doing. 

Xx


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Hi ladies can i join in on your thread please?
Im currently on my 3rd fresh cycle of ivf and am 3 days post 3dt and i have to say im really struggling this time. I think because i had a bfp last time im comparing everything to that and its totally doing my head in. Test day isnt until the 25th nov so its going to be a long week.
Congratulations to everyone who's got their bfp and big hugs to those who didn't.
Sending lots of baby dust to everyone yet to test xx


----------



## clark1234

Hey girls can I join plz,, I'm currently on 3dp5dt on fet medicated cycle!!
Really struggling with this not feeling much symptoms,, apart from extreme
Moodiness!! Shame from DF!!

Sorry to hear the BFN sending  
Congratulations on the BFP XXX


----------



## GreenQueen

Thank you all for my well wishes and congrats to all the other BFPs    

So sorry and big hugs   to those with BFNs, this journey can be so cruel but wishing you some peace and time for yourself before your next step.

Take care,
Q xx


----------



## sue41

Talk about a roller coaster! My 2ww was over on the 13th Nov. used a tesco pink test. Negative but after 10 mins I could see a greyish line. Took it as vap line and ignored it. 10 hrs later clearly showed a pink line but knew I could not count on this as after 10mins you can't rely on it. Did another tesco test, again the same. Decided to buy a clear blue digital test, came in a pack of 2. Both said pregnant 1-2 weeks.  Am I pregnant? No real symptoms feel a bit dizzy sometimes and breasts are a little sore but have been throughout ivf. Read somewhere not to use digital tests?


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Sue41 if clearblue is saying pregnant 1-2 weeks then I would say you are. I think they have a minimum threshold of 50 for hcg so it would need to be above this for this result. I would call your clinic in the morning and get a beta hcg done. You must have had a late implanter, congratulations x


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Ps why were you told not to use a digital test? I've not heard this before


----------



## Misty82

Hey ladies....
I am pleased to say I have not had anymore bleeding....still getting pains but trying not to worry. Hopefully I will see at least 1 heartbeat at scan.  

Congrats to everyone who had BFP and I'm very sorry for those who have had bad news. 
Xxx


----------



## HazelW

That is all!

Good luck to everyone else testing today or in the next few days. Don't trust crappy Internet tests!!


----------



## Katy_81

Hazel - my testing buddy that's amazing !! Congratulations! 
   
I'm off to the clinic in a bit. Should get results this afternoon.  Xx


----------



## sue41

Read on some hospital internet pages that you should not use digitals  but they didn't say why! My hospital said nothing when I told them I was using a digital. This was my first and only attemp  at icsi so to now have a positive is beyond my wildest dreams. I have a scan booked in for the 12th December so I'm going to take one day at a time. No AF yet I'm now one week past my date but I'm I'm on cyclogest pessaries which I know can delay af but this and a positive test fingers crossed is all true. Congrats to all who have had a positive


----------



## BabyLessemun

Hi Ladies!
Just catching up on all the posts..
Congrats to everyone who has had a BFP     

Sorry to those who have had bad news, we're all thinking of you and sending hugs.

2 days to go for me before OTD.... nearly tested early but decided against it and really trying to hold out until my test at the clinic on Weds (its so hard to wit though!!)
I've had headaches the past 2 mornings which I sometimes get before AF so was a bit down yesterday, but then I've heard it can also be a symptom of pregnancy so trying to stay positive.

Fingers crossed to anyone testing today


----------



## Zombie

Babylessemum,  my test-day buddy! I'm exactly the same!

Super tempted to go out and buy a FRER this morning, but think it'll just be the worst idea ever.
I've had strong cramps and back pain for the last 2-3 days so I've prepared DH for a negative, but I'm still hopeful (and driving myself nutty).
Today I'll be mostly decorating my nephew's first birthday cake and tomorrow I'll be spending the day with him and my sister, so hoping that'll kill off the temptation to pee on a stick!

Wednesday can't come fast enough, but at the same time I'm soooo nervous!

Massive congrats to those with BFPs, and again, heartfelt love to those with BFNs.

My friend said to me yesterday 'I can't say it'll be ok but it'll be what it'll be and we (the people that love you) will be here', which I guess sums it all up for me.


----------



## pumpkin1975

Congratulations Hazel, good luck everyone else testing this week  Big hugs to ladies getting a negative, it really tough.

AFM, starting to feel a bit queasy today and headache/tired. Could it be worry and lack of sleep or something else? I dare not get my hopes up after an IUI...

x


----------



## BabyLessemun

MungoBungo and Pumpkin1975 - we're all test buddy's!!! Not long for us to go now sending positive vibes your way!

Mungobungo - don't do it!!! I'm the same but resisting the urge to buy a test and hold out, we've come this far already and I quite enjoy being PUPO and don't want my little bubble to burst!
That's lovely what your friend said, and at least we have good friends and family to support us!

I'm nervous too but think I just need to find out now so I can at least carry on with my life. I kinda feel like life has been on hold the past few weeks going through all the treatment and haven't been able to plan anything so it'll be nice to know for sure xx


----------



## HelpLorna

Hello everyone - this is my first time on this thread as I had my first IUI (unstimulated) yesterday at the Lister - v excited and nervous (and all the rest) all at once!  Test date is November 30th so I think I just squeeze on to this page.  Great to see so many BFPs here and sending love to all those who weren't so lucky.  

Fingers crossed! xx


----------



## Zombie

BabyLesseMum you summed it up perfectly there - it really is like your life has paused through this whole thing, which is pants because you can't make any plans during the process. And it's the plans and nice things which keep you sane!!

I resisted the tests in the supermarket this morning. I've managed a whole week without caving, another day and a half to wait won't kill me! (I hope!)

I'm feeling a bit weepy and sulky this afternoon though. So I've put my PJs back on and I'm ploughing through the box sets.


----------



## Littlehare

Afternoon ladies,

Hope you are all having a good Monday (as good as a Monday can be).

Welcome Helplorna and Clark1234 and best of luck for your OTD  

Huge congrats Hazel (I know I said congrats on the cycle buddies too but lets me honest a BFP is worth several congrats  ) xxx

Sue41 - Congratulations, how exciting. Bet the wait for the scan is like the new 2WW!!

Susandoh - I'm thinking of you and wishing you the best for your scan   
Twinkle Toes - I stupidly bought a digital test on Saturday but reading the comments I can see that probably wasn't a wise thing to do. My clinic just said they recommend clear blue, they didn't mention anything to me about digital - doh!! 

Kuki2010 - Hope your little one is feeling better and you have got some rest xxx

It's only bridget - Welcome to the 2WW and congrats on being PUPO XXX


Mungobungo, pumpkin1975 and babylesseman - I'm testing on the 19th too, I have managed to resist testing early and still have AF aches, back ache and the most sensitive (.)(.) in the world!! I have had these symptoms for over a week so I really don't know what to think - just trying to keep positive and lots of  ^pray
Today would be day 28 of my cycle and in previous months AF has arrived any day from day 27 to day 31 so until OTD I'm gonna be non the wiser.
How are you both feeling - have you laides had any symptoms?

XXX


----------



## HazelW

Ladies, no early testing! It's not worth it! I had an imaginary line yesterday on an Internet cheapie and it made me worry all day that I was  going to be negative today, but my second line showed up in seconds on the proper test! If it's positive, it'll still be positive on the day, but even if it's positive before you'll be worrying that it won't stick around! Don't do it to yourself!


----------



## francesmac

HazelW, that's wonderful news! Congratulations properly today! Best of luck through your next set of milestones. 

Afm it's officially over. Got my blood results earlier. Not doing too badly as I had expected it but it's still tough. I imagine I'll have a wobble in the days to come but for now, life goes on and the saving starts again for the next cycle next year.

I wish all you ladies the very best of luck for the rest of your journey. For some of us this is only a tiny part of the long road ahead so try not to let it consume you. Easier said than done but it's worth trying! Good luck


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi little share


You asked about symptoms, I feel tired, headaches and even but queasy today so could be a good sign but also am having rubbish sleep due to steriods so it could be that, the progestorone and the worry. Had a tiny bit of spotting today buy thanks fully it's stopped now. Dare I believe it's an implantation bleed ? My last two ivfs failed on day 12 which is tomorrow so I'm resting up now and hoping for the best. Had lots of twinges and dull aches along the way...

What about u??

Xx


----------



## Littlehare

Hi Pumpkin,

I think I'm exactly the same as you, dull aches and twinges, rubbish sleep, bit queasy and had some spotting today too which freaked me out tbh but luckily like you didn't amount to anything else.

God this 2ww is really horrible - I hope you day 12 goes quickly and you wake on Wednesday to a BFP XXX


----------



## Littlehare

Really sorry to hear your news francesmac - Its so kind of you to think of others when you have had bad news. I wish you all the luck in the world for a BFP in the future xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Sorry to hear your news too Francesmac, it's tough. Look after yourself xxx


----------



## HazelW

Francesmac, I'm so sorry.  Our bodies are so rubbish sometimes, aren't they?  Big hugs.

Pumpkin and Little Hare, I had no real symptoms at all that I couldn't put down to cyclogest.  And my strange feeling a few days ago that I wasn't on my own, but I'm sure that was in my wishful thinking head!  Lack of symptoms doesn't mean nothing is happening in there.


----------



## MrsWakey269

I had my ET on day 3 15/11/14 and get blood tests done on the 26/11/14 the 2ww is already killing me xxx


----------



## Dolphins

I have struggled today, but managed to go out tonight as a family as it is World Prematurity Day, and we walked with other parents of prem. babies, and their prem. babies, as well as the Dr's and nurses to raise awareness.  We also, got to meet a couple of Dr's again,( and had photo's taken with them) who cared for our son, in which one of them had saved his life, so that was nice!   It helped me getting out of the house tonight as well, as it made me focus on something else.    Anyway! We are still waiting to hear from the clinic about a review with the Dr.  I hope we'll hear soon, or I am going to chase it up.  

Anyway I don't why I am saying all this really, as I technically shouldn't be on this thread now should I? But I just wanted to let you all know how I am getting on.

xx


----------



## Misty82

Hey Dolphins....
I don't think anyone will object against you being on this thread, I just hope it's not difficult for you.
If it helps you can talk to us about anything as I'm sure the girls will agree.
It's heartbreaking I know it is as with many of us I've been there.....I hope you can find the strength to carry on without feeling too low.
Xxx hugs xxx


----------



## sue41

Littlehare the 2ww was nothing compared to now. I coped really well whilst waiting to do the test I found I was able to put it to the back of my mind until the last couple of days. The 2 negatives before I got the positive clear blue digital the day after the neg. has somewhat made me anxious as I don't think I am pregnant. No symptons.,  went to drs last night and they are sending a urine sample off to the hospital today should get the result of that back Thursday. In the meantime I'm going to retest later this morning with another clearblue and if I get a positive again surely they can't all be wrong?


----------



## Littlehare

Best of luck for this week Sue - I have fingers and toes crossed for you xxx

Dolphin it's lovely to hear from you and I'm glad you had what sounds like a very productive evening raising awareness for premature babies a cause that must be very close to your heart. I wish you all the luck in the world for a future BFP XXX

To my testing buddies, how are you hanging in there?
My poor DH has never asked me 'how am I feeling' so much - bless him I think this process is so hard on the partners too,  he looks so worried and almost defeated already! Since doing IVF I seem to be going for a wee 3 times a night (sorry TMI) so I'm thinking I will be doing the test at the toilet run the is closes to normal o clock (5am this morning!) 

Hope you all have a good Tuesday xxx


----------



## HazelW

Sue, I don't have any symptoms either. They don't normally arrive until 6 weeks or so, I don't think. It sounds like the tesco tests might have been a bit rubbish! Fingers crossed everything will be fine on Thursday.


----------



## sue41

Well just done another clearblue digital this morning second wee of the day but I had not drank since my first wee and it has come back not pregnant after 2 positives last Friday and Saturday. Really devastated right now.  Still no period but I'm on cyclogest. Egg retrieval was 24th October so the tests should be acurate by now


----------



## HazelW

Sue, I'm so sorry to read this. I was really hoping for you. Maybe the hospital tests might have better news for you. Xx


----------



## sue41

Maybe but I'm not holding out much hope. I know they say you can't get false positives but can get false negatives, I think in some cases you can and I'm the proof. The stresses of positive and negative tests is more stressful than the whole icsi procedure.


----------



## BabyLessemun

Hi ladies!
So OTD is tomorrow at the clinic but currently in bed with food poisoning! Feeling much better than I did last night but timing could have been better! Plus not knowing if I'm preggars or not makes me anxious but have been googling it and as long as I keep rehydrated should be fine  
Has anyone else been poorly during the 2ww?
Good luck to anyone testing today.
x


----------



## Diva las vegas

Babtelesson
You poor thing......... Food poisoning how awful

I'm poorly myself today I feel full of a cold with a very sore throat
And tomorrow is my embryo transfer day not a great start for the embryos 

I'm hoping this is not a setback

Is there anyone out there who has experienced illness so to speak and still gone on to have a BFP

Thanks and good luck ladies
Xxxx


----------



## HazelW

Both times with my BFPs I've had colds. The same thing happened to a work colleague.


----------



## marry66

hello ladies just got a BFP yesterday (on HPT), I'm 11dp5dt today and today I start bleeding light blood I done an other dijital clear blue this evening which come pregnant 1 to 2 weeks I'm so scared now how come that the test is bfp and bleeding maybe I'm having an early miscarriage does anyone bleed after the bfp?


----------



## HazelW

Marry, congratulations on your BFP! It's certainly not unheard of to bleed in early pregnancy. I would say the best thing to do is to contact your clinic in the morning and have a chat with them. There are ladies on here who've had quite heavy bleeds and still been ok, so fingers crossed everything will be fine with you too.


----------



## marry66

thank u hazel I'm waiting till after tmrw to contact my clinic because my officialle day to test


----------



## Kuki2010

Marry, - Lots of people bleed. Congrats. 

Hazel, - How are you feeling?

Diva, Yes it happens. Just keep PMA up. Lots of water. Take good care.. And rest rest rest...

BabyL, I had something very similar the night before I flew to Reprofit. It took 3 days to recover. Hope it will go quicky for you.

Sue, Totally agreey.. Whole 2WW and testing sooo stressful..You are going to have bloods?

Dolphine, Lovely to hear from you. And of course you can come and talk to us about anything..

Well this was my little attempt to do personals. I am sorry I am not that great at it.
Sending lots of love, hugs and billions of positive energy balls who ever needs them.

Kukixxx


----------



## Littlehare

Well it's my OTD today and I over the moon to say its a   - No words seem to be able to sum up how happy me and DH are. 
We tested at 04:30 and cant get back to sleep now - we both said its like being a kid on Christmas morning  

Best of luck to my fellow testers xxx


----------



## sue41

Hi Kuki, I should get the results of my urine test back from the drs tomorrow but there was no mention of taking bloods. I've pretty much come to the conclusion  though that it's not worked out for us . I've now had 2 positive clear blue digitals and yesterday and today I've had negative clear blues. Not feeling too great, light headed and occasional nauseau but I think it's more down to the stress than anything and the fact that I'm taking pessaries! 

Littlehare congrats that's fantastic news xx


----------



## Littlehare

Thank u for the congrats Sue41 and best of luck for tomorrow - I will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## HazelW

Congratulations Little Hare! Xxxx


----------



## Littlehare

Thanks Hazel, hope you are keeping ok? xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Congrats little share. I hope to feel your joy one day 

Another BFN for us. It's just horrible.

Good luck ladies x


----------



## Littlehare

Hi Pumpkin - Thank you for the congrats, its so kind of you when you have woken up to terrible news - I'm so very sorry xxx


----------



## Zombie

LittleHare congratulations!
Pumpkin I'm so sorry that its not the news you wanted.

I've had my urine sample  in the bottle and ready to take to the clinic since 5am, but have to wait until 11.30 for the appointment. Still very nervous. Just want it over and done with now.


----------



## BabyLessemun

Congratulations Littlehare!!!!

Pumpkin so sorry to hear it news sending hugs x

Mungobungo our turn now.... I was up at 6 to do my urine sample and our appt is at 11:40 fingers crossed for us both xxx its so tempting to just do a quick test now but DH wants us to wait xx


----------



## Misty82

Big congrats to littlehare....that's fab news....welcome to the wait for early scan....this has been somewhat worse than the 2ww wait for me! I just want to know if my little embryo/s are growing.....so impatient! 

Pumpkin1975 I'm so sorry for ur devestating news it's heartbreaking..I'm sending lots of hugs ur way!!! Wishing you luck for the future. Lots of love! X

Mungobungo and babylessemun good luck for today I hope you both get the good news everyone deserves xxxx


----------



## Littlehare

Thanks for the congrats guys and best of luck to Mungobungo and babylessemun.

Susandoh -  Hope you are keeping ok? When is your scan booked, was it a set time after your OTD?


----------



## HazelW

Pumpkin, I'm so sorry. Big hugs to you. Xxxxxx


----------



## Misty82

Hey littlehare, 
I don't think there is a set time after OTD I think it just depends on ur clinic. 
My scan is on the 25th nov....I will be 7wks1d xx


----------



## Daisychain79

Congrats to the BFP's.

It's a BFN for me again.


----------



## BabyLessemun

BFN for me.... gutted


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh no girls. My heart goes out to you. 
Universe just so unfair. 
Sending huge hugs to you all. Be kind to you.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Zombie

It's a  !!!
So shocked!!!


----------



## Charmars

Hello everyone!!

As if today I join you all you in the 2ww! 

My OTD date is 28/11

I've been signed off work till then so sure I'll be on here lots!


----------



## bumpylady

Tiki, I am 5dp 5dt and no symptoms at all. My boobs were sore the first few days but are not as bad now, had some cramping 2dp but had nothing since. This 2ww is so hard


----------



## tiki44

Bumpylady-isn't it just??!! I literally feel like my mind is all over the place, some days I feel positive but most of the time am so worried that it hasn't worked, I work with troubled families who really don't like or enjoy their children and it's so hard sometimes to not say something to them, they will never know how hard we try to have a baby as it's so easy to them yet we would make the better parents by far, life is very unfair at times


----------



## bumpylady

I started out positive and hopeful but slowly I am losing hope. 
It is so unfair that most people don’t realise what a gift they have while we are here fighting for a chance at it.


----------



## Littlehare

Babylessemun and Daisychain79 - I'm so sorry to hear your news as kuki2010 said its so unfair - look after yourselves, I wish you both a BFP in the future  

Susandoh - Thanks for the reply,  the clinic have advised me my scan will be in around 3 weeks time (appointment will come through the post)  - I cant wait  

Bumpylady and tiki44 and all other 2ww ladies - Hang on in there, I think on my 5dp I had a bit of a breakdown and convinced myself it hadn't worked. DH and I were only saying today how hard its been getting to a BFP and how so many people will never ever understand what we (and you ladies) and gone through. I will be keeping an eye out for your OTD - Best of luck    

Mungobungo - Huge congratulations on your


----------



## Pinklizard77

Hello everyone

I haven't been on for a few days and it's impossible to keep track, I'm too far out of date!  Huge congrats to new BFP ladies and sending  to those with bad news.  This process is SO hard...

AFM, my clinic pushed back my first scan from the 3rd to the 10th Dec, which would be 9w2d, considering we have paid £6k to go through this process I'm more than a little ****** off that I will have had absolutely nothing from egg transfer until then, no blood tests, no scans, from 25th Oct to 10th Dec.  So I have booked a private scan at another hospital for this Saturday when in theory I'll be 6w5d.  I would just like to know how things are, if it doesn't look good at least I'll have some forewarning.  

Have  a viral bug of some sort yesterday so taking it as easy as possible.  back to work tomorrow and I'm a teacher so nowhere to hide!!!!

Rant over


----------



## Diva las vegas

Hello ladies
Can I join this thread please
Today i had a 2b and 2c blastocysts transferred can anyone let me know what the numbers mean I had so much going through my mind that I couldn't think straight
We have 3 more blastocysts and 2 late developers but still don't know how many of our embryos are will go on to be suitable for freezing. 
Have been told to expect a letter in the post...... Seems a bit long to wait.....
Plus we are self funding the treatment

Anyway I'm worried too because I'm full of a head cold and feel awful I'm just wondering how this will affect our chances

Sorry I'm a winging worrier 

Good luck ladies
Diva x


----------



## Winter Sprout

Looking for advice, but please no false hope... I'm now 7dp5dt and since 4dp5dt have been having AF type pains. Tonight, I've had some orange/brown CM when wiping (sorry, graphic). My OTD is Monday, but I've been crying my eyes out for the past 2hrs convinced it's all over. 
Google is not my friend, so, based on experience am I right to feel this broken right now?


----------



## hopespringseternal27

^^ winter sprout, hang in there. You've got this far, stay positive. I know it's hard, I was told I had a 5% success rate, but I have now got to the 2ww stage today! I only had 4 mature eggs, 1 of which was a grade A, the others failed to fertilise. Take each day as it comes, look after your body and start knitting  works for me


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I just wanted to let you know that we got a cancellation for a follow up appt. at our clinic tomorrow to see the Dr. regarding this latest failed cycle.    I want to know our options reg. where do we go from here.  Obviously the thing I fear most is not being able to get pregnant again, and this fear is stronger now I am about to hit 40 at the beginning of next year.

I won't be surprised if the Dr. mentioned 'donor' to us, and even though I am not keen on this idea, and neither is my other half, I am prepared to do practically anything to get pregnant again, well! Not absolutely anything, but you know what I mean!

Anyway! Wish us luck won't you.  I will update you, if that's ok, tomorrow.

Bye for now, and hope you are all alright.    xx


----------



## billabong

Hi ladies

Just wanted a little info. Today was my OTD and my bloods came back with a level of 68. I've had a lot of chemical pregnancys in the past. I just wanted to know what levels you ladies are getting? 
Good luck to everyone and sorry for ladies that have got a bfn   x


----------



## foxglove

Billabong I had a level of 70 last year and now have a 4 month boy! Am on my second 2ww , doesn't get any easier x


----------



## billabong

Foxglove- Thankyou, and congratulations! You're right it doesn't get any easier does it. What day transfer did you have? I've just had a hatching blastocyst and a normal blastocyst. I was very lucky a few years ago (with a 3day transfer) and got my son. His level was 29 on test day but more than doubled every 2 days. My theory was that as he was a 3 day embie it was easy to miscalculate a day or so. But with a blastocyst the timings a little more accurate for test day. 
Good luck, when are you testing? X


----------



## Em120

Hi all,

Just looking for advice. 

Im on day9 of embryo transfer,  14days since egg collection. Since starting the cyclogest, ive had bloating and diarrhoea but it calmed down after transfer. Over the last 3days I've been experiencing diarrhoea, feeling sick (but not being sick), sore boobs and a sluggish feeling in my lower abdomen.  

Would these be symptoms of pregnancy or would it be the cyclogest playing games with me?

Tempted to test early but too scared.

Help!


----------



## Charmars

From what I've read the symptoms of pregnancy and cyclogest are simular, I don't think till you get a postive test you'll ever know for sure!


----------



## itsonlybridge

*Diva las vegas* I had 2 blasto's transferred too on 16th Nov a grade B and a grade C. The best explanation for grading that I found was as follows:
The grade (sometimes a letter like A or B, or a number) is about the quality - are the cells starting to fragment, uneven shaped etc. It's really hard to predict what will stick - e.g a grade 2, 8 cell could be the same as a grade 1, 4 cell. So try not to get too caught up in the grading. At the end of the day, to have reached blasto is a massive acheivement for your embies and means they are strong and have the potential to become a BFP.

A letter does seem a bit of an odd way of communicating how your remaining enbies are doing but each clinic is different. The main thing is you have your 2 embies on board so try andf focus on them. We didn't have any left over to freeze and it's more common to 'not' have frosties than to have them.

I'm sure your cold won't affect your little embies but I understand your worry. What is your OTD hun? Mine is the 27th Nov


----------



## LBE100

Hi *Diva las Vegas*

I had a dreadful cold for over week that started the day after my transfer and worried myself silly that it would affect our chances. However on Weds we got our first ever BFP. Good luck, hope you're feeling better x


----------



## Diva las vegas

Hello itsonlybridget Thank you for the wonderful grading explainatio wow 2 blastocyst  on board well done

I'm thinking too much one minute and distracted another Questioning the procedure looking for explanations I know I'm being silly worrying over things I ave no control over

You've had a tough journey to get here Good luck

My OTD is 30th 3 days after you, I'll. babe keeping and eye out for you 
  diva

Hi LBE100 
Thank you so much for your lovely reassuring message Wow bib big congratulations on your BFP well done this is great news  Looking forward to the progress reports
Good luck keep you in my    diva


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thanks *Diva*, I'll be looking out for your posts too, try not to worry, I know it's hard and it sounds like you have had a tough journey to get here too. Wishing you all the luck in the world   Bridget xx


----------



## Dolphins

We went to the follow up appt. yesterday to see the Consultant, and he said that I can still try using my own eggs, which is good, but with my age I have only got a 12% chance of success, but because treatment as worked for us in the past, he don't see why it can't work in the future.  However, he would like us to start sooner then later.  However, it's my 40th in February, and he said that we could start again in January if we wanted to.  However, if it doesn't work, I don't want to be feeling really down and depressed when it's my 40th, but then again, I would like to try again very soon, so I don't know what to do.  Alternatively I could start treatment in March, after my birthday, but March at the mo. feel's like a million years away, so I don't know yet when we are going to start treatment again.  

Has anyone else got any ideas?

xx


----------



## foxglove

Billabong... Heard so many different things about when to test. Last time I tested 9 days post transfer so may do the same. I had a 6 day hatching blast put it. This is our last chance so fingers crossed x


----------



## Narnea

Hi Dolphin,
I just wanted to say that I turned 40 in the summer and I had a number of failed cycles since I was 37.5yrs 5 or 6 fresh and couple of fets. Perfectly reasonable embies transferred but BFN. We started researching donor egg but didn't feel quite right for us. We ended going changing from our. Uk clinic and having one last ditch attempt in Prague. They used embryoscope, embryogen and zonal hatching and it worked! Was half the price as well!  
The other thing they did that was never mentioned in UK was give me immune suppressants as I had had so many failed implantations. I don't know what made the difference but if your clinic just keeps doing same ol same ol (as mine did) you might want to look further afield?
Anyway good luck whatever you decide


----------



## billabong

Foxglove- This was the first time ever I've had a hatching blastocyst too. Good luck for us both. Feeling quite nervous, just want to get tomorrow out of the way and find out one way or another. X

Narnea- Which clinic did you go to to in Prague? I've always heard a lot about serum but not Prague. Will google some of the things you mentioned, it all sounds quite interesting. I'm feeling like I'm stuck in a rut at my clinic. I've had 1 FET and 4 fresh ICSIs in just over a year. As my clinics done all the regular tests I just keep trying without trying anything new   I started the ball rolling with trying at serum but my DS became ill and it's going to be very difficult to leave him for too long or for him to fly out with me. Just thinking that Prague has a shorter flight. Good luck


----------



## Narnea

I chose prague fertility centre but from what I hear a lot of the clinics there are good. They use the latest technology and everything is very professional. Put my uk clinic to shame to be honest.
It wasn't too difficult to organise and prague is a lovely place to visit and nice short flight. I'm very happy that I chose to go there and I would say that even if I had BFN.


----------



## Lady L

Hi there, 

I've not really been on this thread a lot. I'm getting through the 2ww, just.
Finding it hard now. Nearly there with test day on Tuesday!
For some reason I do not feel confident. 
Feel as if af is on her way.

It's good to hear the stories about Prague, and I'm coming to 40 next year.
Time is not on my side. Sounds like they are good, and half the price.
I've often wondered, do couples go and stay in Prague for a while. How does that work?

Enjoyed reading positive stories, experiences, just helps you get through!!


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi dolphin I'm the same as you. Turn 40 in feb, I have no children and very depressed about that. I can't face treatment in the bleak month of January if it fails it will fail on my birthday and that could push me over the edge. So we are going to postpone til march and go for some winter sun in feb. Need my head and body string to do this again. Best of luck whatever u decide to do

Xxx


----------



## bumpylady

Lady L my test date is also Tuesday and I am struggling now. I have no symptoms and am slowly losing all hope.


----------



## Narnea

Lady l,
We went over for a couple of days for initial consultation and then for 10 days for the rest of the treatment. However if you have a private scan over here I think you only need to go for 5-6 days. 
It wasn't a chore staying there, plenty to do


----------



## Lady L

Thanks for the advice narnea, something to think about.

Bumpylady, wishing you all the best. Fingers crossed for us  


So nervous about it!


----------



## Winter Sprout

It's a BFN again for us. Frustrated, upset, angry...


----------



## itsonlybridge

Winter Sprout, your OTD isn't until the 24th is it? You have 2 days to go yet so maybe your HCG levels may not be strong enough for a BFP just yet? Holding out for you


----------



## Lady L

Winter sprout,  it could be too early.
Keep positive, you never know.


----------



## Diva las vegas

Wintersprout 
I think you tested a limitless early 
My clinic says 16 days post egg colection .....
For you I think that would be tomorrow 
 it's positive tomorrow 

Diva


----------



## Fluffyfriends

Just want someone to listen and understand I am testing on Tuesday but I have a bad headache exactly like what I get before every period and exactly what happened 3 days before test date on our last failed cycle. I am beside myself and driving myself insane. Help....x


----------



## fraf77

Morley Boyce I'm sending myself crazy with "what happened last time" too.  There's something special about being a first timer it's all exciting and new and you think "how can it not work scientist have made out baby". You live you learn.  I flip from thinking what if it's BFP to what if it's BFN.  I just know it's not in our hands otherwise we'd all have six mini me's running round xx


----------



## Kuki2010

I absolutely admire your disipline of waiting till OTD. You are increadiable. I can never ever do it.
But OTD is for reason.. Hanging there ladies..
Love and luck to you all. Kukixx


----------



## Charmars

I'm feeling like AF is on her way, convinced I'm going to wake up to it. Hoping I'm wrong and that the cramping is implantation but dont think it is x


----------



## bumpylady

Yesterday I got my BFP


----------



## billabong

Hi ladies. 

I was only here briefly, just to let you know my levels were 68 on test day (Thursday) My bloods came back yesterday (2days later) at 85    
So it's a little longer wait for my bfn. 

Good luck to everyone else and thanks for the advice foxglove and narnia


----------



## foxglove

So sorry to hear that billabong, is there any way that they say the levels could pick up? Big hugs x


----------



## mejulie40

Hello ladies..

i am trying all natural no meds this month & have 5 days to go before test day eek..
anyone want to go crazy with me  
xx


----------



## MrsWakey269

need help! going insane!! was doing so well and not thinking about test day and now its 3days away and its all i can think about!! every twinge or slight cramp like pain makes me panic and Ive tried to reside myself to it not working first time so that i dont get my hopes up but i cant help it .. im so excited but dont want to set myself up for a loss  help how do u all cope?? x


----------



## tiki44

Mrswakey-I completely understand, its my OTD tomorrow and I am so nervous, I don't feel anything at all and am now 13dp3dt, some ladies on here have said that they didn't feel anything either so there is hope but am really struggling today, dp has gone out to see his mum as her birthday but I was so worried that AF might happen that I decided not to go, also my brother and sister in law will be there with their 2 boys, 1 from ivf and the other a very lucky natural pregnancy so all a bit close to home for me at the moment, I have got crisps and choc in the cupboard, seems to help, I am trying to think that whatever happens I have done all I can although its so hard to think that it could all be over tomorrow, thinking of you, maybe we can keep each other sane xx


----------



## mejulie40

Hello...

Mrswakey - it really does drive you crazy this waiting game.. esp as every bfp can have different symptoms.. my last one i had no symptoms except slight tenderness on sides of my boobies & time before lots of cramping which put me on knicker watch lol xx


Tiki - pray you get that magical bfp tomo.. will you test early in the morn.. its so scary waiting for the stupid pee sticks.. xx

Afm - 2ww is def the worst part for me.. wish i could be put to sleep then woken up on test day haha


----------



## Charmars

Good luck to all testing tomorrow!! Hope you get some sleep!!


----------



## Dolphins

Thanks for your comments Pumpkin1975 and Narnea for your comments.   We are going to think about it some more, and then get back to the clinic to tell them when we are planning to start.

I may keep my birthday seperate from it, but also fancy getting back on the bandwagon as soon as possible, so we after consider all the options.

Anyway! I suppose I better get off this thread now, as I am no longer in my 2WW unfortunately, until the next time, bye for now, and much good fortune to you all.       and  ^fairydust.  Congratulations by the way bumpylady.         

xxx


----------



## Samdog

Hi ladies hope I am ok on here,
I am 10 dp 3dt and am testing on Thursday. Have had no symptoms at all (apart from belly ache on Tuesday night time) until this morning. Cramps have started and am now panicking that AF is on her way. My head is a right shed as it has come and gone all day.

This is my 3rd go and it doesn't get easier!

x


----------



## LaraLoo

Hi all - just wanted to say a huge congrats to all the November BFPs!!

I'm 3dp 5dt and b-hCG scheduled for Dec 1st.  Might POAS next weekend but will try and wait as long as possible.  The 2WW does not get any easier!  

Lots of luck and baby dust to you all! xo


----------



## MrsWakey269

hi ladies!!

So glad i am not alone! feel so lost with not knowing if anything is coming or going and ive totally lost track of AF since getting my Decaptin shots and I am now trying to look bak and work it out cos im sure its either been or due this week!! I have been on constant knicker watch and with being at the toilet more frequently i cant help but have a look lol 

Tiki i will have everything crossed for u and a BFP and sounds like a plan, keep each other sane .. best plan ive heard all day haha

MeJulie Wednesday cant come quick enough and i just hope its good news as i could do with some lately .. trying to stay stress free and feel like live been more stressed than ever! 

Oh how they play torture games with our emotions ... saying that i have noticed my mood swings are awful past few days and that is usually a sign of AF monthly visit.
Back to work tomorrow so that will keep me occupied hopefully 

Thanks for all the support ladies its muchly appreciated 

xxx


----------



## Rach9520

Wow this is my third 2ww and it doesn't get any easier at all ..... This time none of my friends or my family know which could be why it's so hard ...

I've been feeling waves of wanting to be sick and I seem to be getting really hot at night .... ... Now I can't remember any of this when I did get my BFP in feb ....

I'm really windy too .... Which I guess could be the progesterone ?

I had the scratch done this time and it was a natural cycle too .....


Good luck ladies ...... X x x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hi ladies 
I'm new to this thread a hope you don't mind me jumping on from another thread but I'm on my 1st 2ww and I'm over analysing... Wondering... And questioning everything... I had a day 3 transfer with two embies yesterday and they said  1 of them just missed out on the 5 day transfer criteria as it has started compacting and the other is slightly behind... In just a bit worried as in only 1day past 3dt and I'm so crampy   is this normal?? I do have mild ohss but the symptoms pre transfer were totally different.. Can any of you lovely ladies put my mind at rest 
Best wishes and baby dust to you all 
Kirsty 
Xxxxx


----------



## tiki44

BFP for me this morning!!!!     still cant quite believe it to be honest, don't know if I ever truly believed it would happen for us but it has and for that I feel truly blessed, good luck to the rest of you testing today and thoughts for anyone who gets a BFN as I know how much that hurts  

Fingers crossed everything goes well for us as we travel further into our journey

Xxx


----------



## LaraLoo

YAY tiki44!! Delighted for you!!! 

chriskirsty, here's a link to the 2WW posts, might be some useful info here that you've not seen yet? 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

I'm driving myself crazy looking for signs at the moment as well. I also have mild OHSS so I had been having twinges of discomfort in my ovaries but they seemed to have settled down now and I'm having lower abdominal cramping, which comes and goes, but no attachment bleeding. I think the cramping is probably due to the pregnyl injections and utrogestan pessaries.

Best of luck honey! xo


----------



## Chriskirsty

Tiki 44 congratulations   
Good look for everyone else testing today..
Laraloo Thanks for the info there's a good lot of advice on there
My cramping doesn't seem as bad today is this normal I no it sounds like tmi but I feel like I'm on knicker watch   you've got yo laugh or I'd cry 
213 hours till testing for me   Think in going crazyyyyyyy 
Love 
Kirsty 
XXXX


----------



## LaraLoo

Hey Kirsty!  The problem is that there is no normal lol, and everyone and every pregnancy is different.  People cramp with both BFNs and BFPs etc.  My new resolution from here on out is to try and not look into every sign and not POAS.  I'm trying to exude a chilled, relaxed persona, all very zen.  Is it working?  Ha!  Roll on blood tests next Monday! xo


----------



## Charmars

Well after weeks of feeling many different things while dr, stimming etc I feel back to normal 100% today! Apart from my unusual smell I'm convinced it's not worked as I'm 5dp5dt and I'm, well, normal!! 

OTD Friday so going to enjoy my week off and see what happens then!!


----------



## juliamc

Hi everyone, lovely to hear so many positive results! Hope you don't mind me posting on your thread -I'm currently in my 2ww and without doubt this is by far the worst stage. I feel like im going mad, it's all i can think about!!!
My OTD is Thursday but today - 6 days post 5 day transfer - I caved in and tested this morning and got a very faint line on a first response test. Im 14 days post my trigger shot (ovitrille 250) but my acupuncturist and the hospital say I've tested too early and the hcg from the trigger cld still be in my system. I'm so annoyed with myself for testing!!!  14 days seems such a long time for thr trigger to still be in me but I know thr FR tests are really sensitive so maybe they're picking up a tiny trace. If anyone has any advice or words of wisdom I'd love to hear them! 
Thanks very much
Julia xxx


----------



## Em120

Hey there ladies!!

I'm 12dp 5dt and I'm feeling so unwell. So worried it hasn't worked but trying to stay positive.  I have cramps like I'm on my period so on constant af watch and I'm feeling so nauseous and have been all weekend. OTD is Wednesday but tried a cheapy test yesterday lunchtime that came back negative.  

I have my fingers crossed for everyone whos testing this week xx


----------



## HelpLorna

I haven't been on for a week - and so much has happened!  Many congratulations to all the BFPs out there, and so much love and hugs to the BFN's.  Sometimes I worry that I work too hard, but sometimes I'm glad - it has helped stop me working myself up in to a state - although I can't help feeling that now I'm on the countdown to OTD (6 days to go...) it will get harder to be strong.

Sending positive vibes out to you all xx


----------



## SJ80

Hi, could you add me please? Testing Friday 28th of November


----------



## MrsWakey269

congrats Tiki! so chuffed for u!!

keeping fingers crossed and sending babydust to everyone else due for testing soon 

 xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hiya ladies 
Congratulations to all those with a bfp and good look to those still in waiting...  
Afm I'm still going crazy   Just can't not relax my mind from it for more than 5minutes... My cramping has stopped is this a good thing am worried it's all over.. I'm confused to how many days I am do u count from ec or et my egg collection was 19/11 and the transfer was 22/11 so what am I?? Also when would I expect implantation after a 3dt sorry I ask so many questions I'm a 1st timer lol 
Love 
Kirsty 
Xxxxx


----------



## LaraLoo

Hey lovely - count from your transfer. So transfer day was day zero (22nd), so now you are 2dp/3dt (2 days post a three day transfer, make sense?)

This is another cool tracker I found yesterday. http://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator

If you put in your IVF transfer date it tells you when implantation should be, and some key other dates. Hope this helps.

--Lara xo

/links


----------



## Chriskirsty

Lara. Thanks that's a great help  
Do any of you lovely ladies no if cyclogest are best used as suppositories or pessarys 
Love 
Kirsty 
XXXX


----------



## Archied

Best absorbed as suppositories. 
I'm on 2ww myself. Had 5 day transfer on Friday so 2ww commences for me!!


----------



## Lady L

Hi everyone, 

BFN  for us, I started to bleed, so I kinda knew. Really gutted, but it's made me even more determined. Private next, so hopefully it gives us a chance.

Good luck to you all, hope you all get those BFP's.

Lady L xx


----------



## Fluffyfriends

BFN for us
Feeling sad


----------



## HelpLorna

So sorry Lady L and MorleyBoyce  - sending you both love and support. Big hugs xx


----------



## Diva las vegas

Sending lady l and Morley Boyce tons of hugs. So sorry x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Morley Boyce and lady l 
So so sorry to hear your results sending you love and hugs your way  
Kirsty
Xxxxx


----------



## Mishal

Morning Sharry,

Can you add me as well please? I am due to do my test on 27th November. 

Second ICSI 9dp5dt from BCRM Bristol


----------



## LaraLoo

I'm so sorry to hear that Lady L and MorleyBoyce. Sending you love and strength. xo


----------



## Misty82

I'm out ladies....had my scan today and there is only a yolk sac present when there should be an embryo and heartbeat!!! Devastated is the only word to describe how I'm feeling! 
Another early miscarriage....I am going to be rescanned in a week to confirm the miscarriage but I guess from here it's all over. 
I'm not giving up though we will retry again as soon as I feel ready! 
Good luck to you all and my heartfelt condolences go out to whom it hasn't worked out for. 
Thank you for all ur support. Xxx


----------



## LaraLoo

I'm so sorry Susandoh.  Thinking of you and sending hugs. xo


----------



## SJ80

When are people getting BFP's on HPTs? Stupidly caved this morning and did a test which was negative😔. I am 7dp5dt today. I never thought this 2ww would be so difficult! I know there is still time but it did get me down a little! How's everyone else getting on? Xxxx


----------



## foxglove

SJjd I'm tempted to test tomorrow at 8dp5dt but I think if you get a negative you could still get a positive as it is still early


----------



## SJ80

Hi foxglove, 

Good luck if you do! I think I'm gonna keep away from the HPTs now. Official test day is the 28th. Just peeking at your signature, did you test early last time! X


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

I've been caving on HPTs for days.  I'm 6dp5dt today and been testing for a few days. No luck yet


----------



## Diva las vegas

Hi sjjd, foxglove, curlygirl 

The temptation to test is so tempting .............

I've promised my husband we will test together on Sunday 
But i have booked in for a blood test Friday, but won't get results until Monday so either way I won't know any sooner 

Am praying we all get the good news we long for

Diva x


----------



## foxglove

My hs doesn't want me to test so now don't know what to do.... May yet hold off til thurs or fri . Last time I got my BFF on 10dp5dt but it was v faint and beta was only 70 at that point x got everything crossed for us all x


----------



## MrsWakey269

Morning Ladies

Unfortunately we recieved a BFN this morning and AF came with vengence  

Wishing alll best to everyone with BFP and still to test xx


----------



## Diva las vegas

Oh mrs wakey269 my heart goes out to you I am so sorry xxxx


----------



## foxglove

I am bfn too tested early at 8dp5dt but v much doubt will change x good luck everyone x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Mrs wakey soooo sorry to hear your result my heart goes out to you at this time  
Kirsty 
Xxx


----------



## ClaraIVF

Hi Ladies!! 
I'm am currently 11dp3dt and have so far resisted the dreaded hpt until this morning!!! Silly me!!! Well it came up BFN on FRER! I know that's probably it for us but what I don't understand is that 7dp my FET I had what I am positive was an implantation bleed, so surely my 2 embryos would have implanted but I'm getting BFN?? I have had no period as of yet so is their a tiny bit of hope yet??  Thanks


----------



## Diva las vegas

Hi foxglove and claraivf
Looking at each of your signatures and I strongly suspect  that you have both tested too early for your hcg levels to be detected
Fingers crossed in justma few more days you'll both have the BFP's
Diva x


----------



## ClaraIVF

Hi Diva, thanks for your reply I am hoping your right!! Do you think 7dp3dt is a late implantation and therefore I may get a late BFP?? Not entirely sure when implantation is supposed to happen??


----------



## LaraLoo

ClaraIVF - did you have a 3 day or 5 day transfer?  I'm 6dp/5dt and had some implantation bleeding this morning.  
According to the fertilityfriends calculator the blastocyst is fully implanted day 7-12 of fertilisation.  Other calculators I've read are a few days earlier but I dont think there are hard and fast rules.

MrsWakey269 - so sorry to hear that.  Sending you hugs. xo


----------



## ClaraIVF

Hi laraloo,
I had a 3dt and had small implantation bleed on 7dp3dt I think it is within range as is yours but do you think that means our BFP will much later if so there is still some hope?? X


----------



## LaraLoo

As it's based on hCG levels I'm not sure it would be later than the date you have been given for your OTD day.  Only a few more days to go for you!!  Try and hang in there until then.

I drove myself crazy last time testing every day, determined not to this time.  And kinda helps that I can't as I'm on pregnyl injections and too scared of getting a false positive.  No testing for me until OTD on Monday!!  

Best of luck honey! xo


----------



## Rach9520

Hi everyone ....

Omg is anyone else suffering with insomnia ?? For the last 3 nights I can stay asleap I wake up about 3am and just can't get back off to sleep so I end up tossin and turning...

I'm also really dehydrated during the day I seem to be drinking for England... and normally I don't drink this much...
I feel all bloated .... anyome got any advice ?


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Girls,
My OTD is today. And did my last digital this morning. Saying Pregnant 2-3.
I am moving on to waiting for scan thread. But will come and check you girls see how you are doing.
Still terrified and still horror and huge delight all at the same time.
Taking one day at the time. Trying my hardest to get anxiety levels down.
Sending you all billions of      . Keep the levels up.

Rach, Hormons hun. And are you taking steriods? They causes insominia severely to some..

Laraloo, Every 1000iu pregnly causes at least a day of positive. Just calculate it like that. So there is no false positives. 

Clara, After implantation normaly takes 3 days for HCG to appear in the wee. But safe bed will be Blood test. Than you know for sure.

Everyone had BFNs, don't give up. It is time/effort/money and a lot of knowledge and reading and getting the right docs.. Sending huge cuddles to you all.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## LaraLoo

Wonderful news, congrats Kuki2010!!!


----------



## ClaraIVF

Good luck to you too for Monday hun, fingers crossed and a lot of praying for everyone!!


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hi everyone  
Hope everyone is doing ok well as they can be in this waiting game.. I seen a lot of you talk about implantation bleeding I'm on 4dp 3dt so when would I expect mine?? And how long can an embies survive once placed back inside to give them chance to attach?? Any of you heard the Kelly's Coffey song "I would die for that it pritty much sums up how I'm feeling now  
Kirsty 
Xxxxx


----------



## HazelW

For what it's worth, I didn't have implantation bleeding on either of my positive cycles. I think it's more common not to get it, so don't get too hung up on seeing any spotting. Xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hazelw thanks I needed to hear that  
Did u have any symptoms I've had cramping like af then today it's changed to sharp pains in my tummy below my belly button.. It's druvinge mad as in a 1st timer and don't no what to look for and what to don't but it seems the signs could work both ways.. 
Does anyone no off a tablet I could swallow to putr to sleep till otd lol 
Kirsty 
XXXX


----------



## HazelW

I had no symptoms at all that I couldn't put down to Cyclogest. My first cycle I had stabbing pains below my tummy button but that could have easily been ovaries calming down.  If there were definite symptoms of pregnancy (other than give it 9 months and see if a baby comes out!) they wouldn't make tests. It's really not worth stressing about. Says me from the other side!!

Best of luck to you all.

Xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hazel w I like that analogy   makes sense I guess
Might help some of us doing our buts in symptom spoting  
Just got hope and pray  
Kirsty 
Xxx


----------



## Rach9520

Morning ladies .... well BFN for me !! Gutted really wanted this to be 3rd time lucky


----------



## HelpLorna

Very sad to hear that Rach - sending love xx


----------



## Diva las vegas

So very sorry Rachel 9520
Sending you tons of  
Diva


----------



## itsonlybridge

Morning ladies, I really hoped I'd have some dancing bananas for you this morning but it's a BFN for me I'm afraid. Absolutely gutted, really thought this might have worked 

So sorry for your BFN too *Rach*, it's devastating isn't it 

Thinking of you all testing tomorrow xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Morning ladies 
Rach9520 and itsonlybridget 
So sorry to hear your results sending you tons of  
Take care 
Kirsty 
Xxxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hi ladies 
anyone no when it would be wise to start testing after a 3 day transfer I'm going out of my mind Dont even no if u ladies tell me if I could pick up the courage to do one xxxxx


----------



## Charmars

Chriskirsty - best day is your OTD, it's called that for a reason!! My OTD tomorrow and havent tested early


----------



## Chriskirsty

Charmars I guess so I'm just going insane hasn't helped it's happening for everyone around me... Did u have a 3dt or 5dt ?? Any symptoms?? Best of luck for tomorrows test Hun 
Kirsty 
Xxx


----------



## Charmars

I had a 5dt. No symptoms really, tummy cramps on and off and yesterday and today I'm really emotional (I don't do emotion normally!) but this could just be the tww taking its toll!!

When is your OTD? X


----------



## Chriskirsty

I've had af pains up untill last night then a got a sharp pain low in my uterus and today the odd twingeworried it's over I had a 3dt I'm on on day 5 my otd isn't till the 3rd  
Xx


----------



## Chloe889

That sounds pretty positive Kirsty. I don't recall implantation pains before but a lot of people describe it as the same. I haven't had any, which worries me (along with everything else  )


----------



## Chriskirsty

Chloe889 thanks Chloe it's good to hear some positivity but the symptoms are the same on the thread of those who got bfp and bfn so I'm confused lol a lot of people with no symptoms got a bfb hop on the thread it's a good read ) just had a nosey at your signature wow 13 made it to blasts strong embies ) did u have the rest frozen?? When do you test?? I'm the 3rd
Best wishes 
Kirsty 
Xxx


----------



## SJ80

Hi, I'm out ladies   

Just tested 10dp5dt and have a BFN! Gutted really am. No symptoms, no bleeding? Never implanted? New plan is go try abroad as it's so hard to find an egg donor in the UK! 

Any words of wisdom would be appreciated. Good luck to all those with and waiting for your BFP's! Hugs and strength to those who have not been so lucky this time... Never give up!

SJJD xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi SJJD - really sorry to hear that  is today your OTD? I only ask as everyone's seem to vary as to how many days after transfer to test. What is POF? I hope your docs can shed some light. It is frustrating that it is such a lottery.

Chriskirsty - my OTD is the 7th, feels like an age!  We've had a really amazing run with our fertilisation rate and percentage of blastocysts. Hoping and praying it carries on   It was all quite a whirlwind on ET day but the embryologist suggested freezing the 6 best so we went with that.

Xx


----------



## SJ80

Hi, yes today was our OTD  

POF is premature ovarian failure - the short version is early menopause meaning that I need to use donor eggs.

Good luck with your cycles ; )


----------



## LaraLoo

SJJD so sorry to hear that.  

Because of immune issues and poor respone to stims we decided to go abroad for double donation this time.  We went to Serum in Athens and I've been so impressed with the care that we received.  Of course it's still a few days before our OTD so I can't tell you how successful our treatment was but for us it felt right this time around and we've done everything we can to maximize our chances.  

Feel free to PM me with any specific questions.  Happy to help if I can.

Sending big hugs to you honey. xxx


----------



## Charmars

Its a bfn for me guys


----------



## LaraLoo

Sorry to hear that Charmars.  Hang in there honey!


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Charmas so sorry for your bfn  

sjjd i agree with Laraloo. I am going to Serum too and they are really caring and professionals. Worthy giving it a try.


----------



## tiki44

So sorry to hear your news Charmars, thinking of you   xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Charmars - so gutted for you, it real is unfair     Hopefully things will be different with your FET. What a bloody roller coaster, genuinely on the verge of tears for you.

SJJD - I'm so sorry, I only ask about your OTD because my test day is 13 days after transfer. So confused as to why they're all different


----------



## SJ80

Thanks laraloo and going for the miracle. I will look into serum and may pick your brains at some point.

Sorry to hear your bad news too charmars... Don't give up!!

Chloe889 I don't really understand it either. Transfer was on the 18th. I had a 5 day transfer. Maybe that makes a difference? 

Xx


----------



## Diva las vegas

Sjjd I'm so sorry

I had ET on the 19th of two 5 day blastocyst and my test day is Sunday 11 days 
In the past I tested on day 10 and got a BFN but that was with a cheap test then tested on OTD day 11 with a clear blue test and got a BFP 

What test did you test with today? 
And is it worth doing another tomorrow as that will be your  (day 11)

So sorry to all you ladies with B f n this is truly a cruel and heartbreaking journey
Good luck in your future decisions

Good luck to all of us testing soon

My mind is tormented my sleep is disturbed and physically I don't know what ache is real

I woke up last night in the early hours with left shoulder indigestion type pain and then tortured myself more by thinking this is reffered pain from one of the embryos implanting in aFallopian tube 

Ive also had a slight headache for past two days is this the HcG entering my blood stream

I must have searched this forum looking for answers I'm definitely going back to work next week this waiting and hanging around is terrible

Good luck ladies you are all in my prayers

Diva


----------



## SJ80

Good luck for Sunday Diva Las Vegas. 

Initially my test day was tomorrow (sat) but the clinic told me to test today as my medication was finishing today & I would need more if the HPT was positive. The pharmacy is only open during the week. I have however managed to get my GP to prescribe me a week's worth just in case. I tested with clear blue today. I will test tomorrow just in case but I suspect I would have had even a faint line by today if positive. Xx


----------



## Diva las vegas

Hello sjjd 
Thank you for your good wishes

I pray tomorrow shows you a positive result  
Diva x


----------



## worzelbug

I cant believe I am writing this but after 5 years of ttc and 6 rounds of IVF we finally got our BFP this morning.  I was so convinced it hadnt worked that I havent posted at all this time round as everything pointed to fail from the start, everytime I started to type my heart sunk and gave up looking for hope.  I even managed to hold off peeing this morning as I was so afraid of the inevitable outcome....I cannot believe I was so wrong!!  The dr has told me to test again tomorrow and then have a blood test on Monday, so now I am very nervous about making it stick.  Hopefully if my beta comes back safe on Monday I will be able to really believe it and enjoy it.

sending love and babydust to everyone. xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Worzel bug absolutey massive congratulations mummy to be  
Fantastic news so over the moon for you that ur journey with infertility is over 
You must be thrilled  
Can I ask did I have a 3dt or 5dt or any symptoms I am on 7dp 3dt and at first felt cramps up untill day 5 now nothing a feel like am doomed and it's just the cyclogest stoping my af I've cried all day I don't test till Wednesday and I'm dreading it 
Best wishes and again massive congrats
Kirsty 
Xxxxx


----------



## worzelbug

Thanks so much ChrisKirsty, it's not sinking in.  I keep checking the test(took a photo) to be sure.
I don't feel pregnant but it's early days.
I did a 3day transfer. When I got to the clinic I had 1x4 cell and 1x 6 cell. They were running late and by transfer it has split to 5 cell and 7 cell. 

The first few days felt like af without cramping- that water retention feeling.
I was already bracing myself as this was way too early for anything. Then at 4/5 days my who-ha started throbbing.was very uncomfortable and again it felt like af would show in minutes if I wasn't on progesterone injections.
By day 6/7 my left ovary was painful, constant throbbing, it eased with bowel movements so whilst I again recognised this as a very clear af symptom for me, I also knew progesterone was making it worse.
I'm taking buscopan to prevent spasms as I have IBS. This made things ALOT easier. But it heightened af pains rather than wind and progesterone cramps.
My boobs were sensitive whilst the trigger shot worked out of my body but then they returned to normal, felt deflated.
By day 8 I was struggling with ovary pain but when the pain subsided I would feel almost 'high' a bit like I had a sedative just for a few minutes. I also hate to admit this but I got the worst PMS I saw red mist. Argued with DH for 2 days. Since doing IVF my PMS is awful so again I was devastated. My tummy just felt empty. 
Day 9 more af pains legs cramping, headaches, nausea(could be stress though).
Day 10 sharp shooting pains in left breast, no heaviness but felt like a vein had burst. Then it passed and I'd feel nothing. Last night I went to the loo and wiped only to see a dot of bright red blood. My heart sank. I saw this last time and there was no trace of hcg at my beta. My DH came home and we sat in silence all night looking for hope on google. 
I have had terrible insomnia, not slept before 4am and been up by 8.30 most days. Not really had any cm. Maybe a little clear cm and then on 2 occasions when I wiped I had a blob of creamy ewcm. I had stabbing pains above my pelvis in the night on day 8 or 9, hurt to breathe in. I've woken up with a wet neck a couple of times from night sweats but they really weren't more than I get with bad af. 

Even now I don't really feel much, everything has passed or calmed down. 

How many did you transfer? I know tie easy for me to say but I say it with such understanding of how you feel.  There's really nothing you can do but wait it out and look after yourself.  After this cycle I would say be kind to yourself, the drugs do have side effects that match af.  We put ourselves under the microscope doing this and the pressure can be all consuming.  I always spotted with cyclogest and that was bad for me but I know someone who only got good news with spotting. Some people don't bleed until they stop the drugs, some bleed during, it's mind boggling . Our bodies react so differently and we all have different reasons for infertility.

Let me know how you get on but maybe do so egging lovely to distract yourself tonight. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Thank you for taking the time to send a reply  
I would be the same I'd go as far as framing the photo... 
i had 17 eggs collected 14 were mature and 6 fertilised... We waited and we had a 3dt they said that one embie stood out and just missed out on the 5 day criteria and the next one wasn't far behind... They didn't grade them except saying one was compacting which they like to see and the other was very viable to make a pregnancy we did see them and the second one was definatley a 7-8 cell... We don't have any to freeze.. We are at Newcastle centre for life so maybe they don't grade them there I'm unsure where are u?? 
On the day of the transfer and up on till Wednesday night I had af type cramping but I just put this down to my mild ohss as I grew 44 folicles, and the transfer proceedure.. On Wednesday night I had sharp pains below my belly button.. I have been windy and bloated but I guess this is off the follicles filling back up and the cyclogest and now nothing apart from sore boobs nothing major as it happens around this time of the month for me... I have to admit the pms has made me and my dh argue to I've had a bad day today feeling down and he's quite positive and had a go at me a wish he could be a little more supportive at times... I no he's worried to but he's harsh saying he can't understand why I'm so upset when the fact we finally have gotten to this point is a miracle... God I sound like a *****
Did u feel differently this time?? 
Sorry I ask so much I just love hearing success stories it's encouraging... I just keep thinking my af is gunna arrive or that it's a no I'm not that lucky sorry for the pitty party it's just taking its toll of 7 years ttc.. 
I bet you can't wAit for your scan   bet your thoughts are now 1 or 2 babies 
Sooooooo happy for you bet you and your dh can't stop smiling 
Xxx


----------



## Diva las vegas

Hi 
I'm afraid things don't feel good I'm having a real grumbling tummy like when due on. More worryingly I've wiped myself after a pee and see traces of old blood been three times this evening. 
I'm not due to test until tomorrow morning am I right to think its all over or could there be a slight chance this is late implantation bleed

Feeling numb and cant help thinking why cant we be parents?and 

yesterday was out of my mind thinking I'd had an ectopic pregnancy because I'd been woken in the early hours with shoulder tip pain and then experienced a lingering headache all day

Does anyone think we are still in with a chance 

Diva x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Divi--- it's not over till otd they give us that day for a reason hold on to that huni I have read close to a million pages on this forum, and even when ppl bleed they can still get a bfp   hold on huni not long to go it could be late implantation, once again ive scoured this forum as I've yet to have an implantation bleed and they do happen look on the symptoms that turned into a bfp thread..sending you positive thoughts 
XXXX


----------



## Diva las vegas

Thank you chriskirsty
I'm staying calm and will pray for BFP tomorrow
I've a funny feelin i will be up early in the morning 
Diva x


----------



## HelpLorna

Huge congratulations Worzelbug and hang in there Diva - have you tested yet?

I am in complete shock to get a BFP this morning - can't quite believe it!

So much love and luck to all you December ladies in waiting!

L xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Diva keeping everything crossed for U on ur big otd    
Xxx 
Lorna massive congratusltons mummy to be sooooo pleased for u 

Afm still feeling a little stressed this morning and dreading Wednesday a huge part of me wants to no and it can't come quick enough the other oart of me is dreading it as my dreams could be shattered and right now I still have a glimmer of hope... Just praying   It's finally my turn 
XXXX


----------



## Diva las vegas

Sadly ladies I tested and its negative
All over for now
Not sure what to do now 
Hubby and I are numb

Good luck to every one on this emotional journey
I will remember you all in my prayers
Xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Diva soooo very sorry huni this really is a tough journey  
My thoughts are with you and your dh 
Take care 
Xxxx


----------



## Chloe889

Congrats Worzelbug and Lorna   

Diva - I'm so sorry to hear yours is not good news this morning  

ChrisKirsty - I hope you're ok hun. Not long til Wed!!

I woke up with tummy pain so have been a bit concerned but really hoping it's more of a gut issue, been massively bloated since scoffing a Pizza Hut pizza on Friday night!!


----------



## worzelbug

Diva, so sorry to see your news for you and your husband.  Look after each other today. xx


----------



## worzelbug

Lorna - Congratulations!!  Its very surreal isnt it?  I was so nervous testing again this morning, i think i stopped breathing for a moment.  Now just got to get through the all important betas... step by step. xx

ChrisKirsty - Sorry I kept trying to respond last night but nerves took over!  I really dont think I felt any different this time.  I was far calmer(even though I got red mist), I resigned myself to a negative,so I was very inside myself for the most of the time.  However we did do a lot of things differently this time so who knows.  How are you feeling today?  I am sending positive thoughts your way.  xx

Chloe889 -  I had terrible pains during some of my cycles and it turned out i had become really sensitive to certain foods through ivf.  I had to cut out wheat altogether and eat 5 small meals a day rather than 3 which helped reduce bloating and cramping.  Hope it passes soon.  Again sending you positive thoughts.xx


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks for your msg Worzelbug, it has passed now, I just feel very bloated. Feeling much more reassured that it was gut pain. Pesky pizza!

x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Worzelbug am sure your betas will be fine you've finally done it... so happy for u  
I'm still feeling pritty low. I've had a few cramps and a dull felling in my uterus like af is on its way so far it hasn't shown but it's not as crampy as the beginning of the week which happens before my af just worried its just the cyclogest stoping it... I've noticed a wet feeling to so I keep running to the loo to check it's not af is this a bad sign??honest this is such a tough journey absolutely dreading my blood test on Wednesday im either gonna be the happiest person Alive or heart broken it's so unfair   I think I've broken Google I've searched the net for everything my head hurts  
XXXX


----------



## HelpLorna

Chriskirsty - try not to get too down - I spent the last three days at work (sometimes it is handy to work weekends - keeps your mind occupied so you can't google!) convinced every time I went to the loo that AF would have started because of classic cramps and I was wrong... so sit tight and stay positive.

Hope you're feeling better Chloe - how much longer to go?

So sorry to hear your news Diva.  Sending love

xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Help lorna so did u have cramps to?? I have noticed a constant wet feeling (tmi) and keep running to the loo to check it's not af has anyone else had this or a dull ache in the uterus?? I am so stressed over my af arriving  
Am praying with everything    Xxx


----------



## Charmars

I had the ache and wet feeling with my bfn, but I've also read of people getting it and getting a BFP.

Problem is that the symptoms of pg and AF are very simular!!

I delayed testing but on my next cycle I won't delay!


----------



## Chriskirsty

Charmars thanks I guess I'll just not no till Wednesday coz noway could I face testing early... I think it would make me worse 
Hope your doing ok and looking after yourselves 
Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Charmars, I never thought I'd hear you condone early testing, that might be enough to convince me!  

Thanks Lorna, still super bloated and the headache is back, think it might be a fatigue thing   I feel so tired this last few days. All can be symptoms of cyclogest from what I read. My OTD isn't until next Sunday. I also seem to get a wave of nausea every evening before tea. Cyclogest? Mind you heartburn isn't uncommon for me .. 

I have tried to resign myself to the fact that the symptoms can go either way - the signs are either Cyclogest or BFP!! Impossible.. so trying to stop googling! 

It's been easy not to concentrate on me too much this afternoon as DH 's ex has gone horrible again. She is refusing to let us have my stepson's passport so we
can take him away in Feb half term. Ridiculous as she's asked us to have him that week as she is going on holiday. Makes me realise that even with all this going on, I am at least saner than her


----------



## HelpLorna

ChrisKirsty - yes I still had cramps and that wet feeling - in fact I still have the slight cramps like AF is on the way - I had to repeat the test this morning to reassure myself that it wasn't...  So don't give up hope yet.  

And yes Chloe - all the symptoms can be as a result of pregnancy, or cyclogest or just stress!  Sit tight, don't read too much, and try to hold out for OTD.

Thinking of you guys xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Helplorna thanks for getting back to me, that has easedy worrying mind abit.. I'm abit more upbeat today than I was and tryna take comfort in the fact that we can try again (every the pesermist) I just wanna be a mummy so much.. Just want our journey with infertility to be finally over and look to the future.. Did any of you ladies start this journry thinking they'd have a baby in their arms at the end of it a still can't quite believe in it.... Might just be me   
Hope everyone is doing ok and I'm not doing your heads in to much with the pitty party...   
Kirsty 
Xxx


----------

